# What do you think is waaaay over-hyped?



## localhost (Nov 2, 2007)

And pure BS?

I've been around a while, and I'm spending more and more time on this side of the site.  I've gone back hundreds of pages to catch up on discussions over the last couple of years, and I'm shocked to see some of the bandwagons that have been started .

I'm not trying to knock anyone's flow, do what you gotta do to get to where you need to be!  So I'm just gonna try to put it all out there in this poll; these are some of the most popular "miracle methods and products" that folks subscribe to.  So answer honestly and respect the view points of others!

Personally, I do believe that vitamins are benefitial, but I find MN to be total BS!  I also think that heat can be used properly and effectively, yet I think that no manipulation is a recipe for disaster


----------



## dlewis (Nov 2, 2007)

The baggy method for me.  It caused me to lose 1/2" of hair.


----------



## gimbap (Nov 2, 2007)

Definitely overnight baggying.  I did it once, I woke up to my hair being a soggy mess.  I can't go out the house with my hair like that.  I had to wash and start over.


----------



## MizzBrown (Nov 2, 2007)

-I'm still trying to figure out why *Dudleys DRC* Protein Treatment is $54 for 16 oz. Overhype?

-I don't know how walking around all day(sometimes two days) w/ wet hair in order to avoid heat is really necessary. Overhyped?

-I don't know why *Mizani Relaxers* are considered gold. I used it twice and didn't break my hair down and felt like fire on my scalp. I saw one tub of it at my beauticians the other day and asked what the hell was it doing in her shop. She never uses mizani and only bought it under special request from ONE client. Otherwise it sits on the shelf like the plague. Overhyped??

-I cant forsee getting those* flat irons* that are costing nearly $200 when you weren't supposed to use heat that much as it is right? What's wrong with the $25 one if you shouldnt overdo it?  Overhype?


----------



## localhost (Nov 2, 2007)

dlewis said:


> The baggy method for me. It caused me to lose 1/2" of hair.


 
How did that happen?  I currently baggy, and I'm interested in breakage stories


----------



## Artemis (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl, prep yourself for the one-star bandit on this one lol! 

With the understanding that what works for one does not work for all, I am a heat user NOT abuser, and if someone wants to learn how to use heated appliances correctly, I will offer up advice. I have been around for a little bit too, and I am a PJ, but some stuff...I have to draw the line somewhere, and that line is MN  No way, no how. I don't understand how beneficial baggying could be for MY hair since my strands are fine (when I read "baggying" I can just imagine my strands exploding...) and there are other things I don't get, but I think I'll keep the rest to myself... That's what PMs are for


----------



## dlewis (Nov 2, 2007)

SweetPea said:


> How did that happen?  I currently baggy, and I'm interested in breakage stories



I'm still not sure.  I did it for one month and at the end of the month I did my hair and the end were awful.  Chewed up, split.  That was the only thing I tried that was new.  It just didn't work for me.  Never again.  I wrote a summary about in my fotki/ album 2, I think the month of February.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Nov 2, 2007)

Just posting to subscribe.

Well, Since I am here I guess I can add my opinion too.

I have found no benefit in 
1. Airdrying - My naturtexed hair had more damage this way- I started sectioning off and using a dryer on a low setting and my hair has never been happier.

2. Baggying- Not feeling this one at all. I tried a few times but got the same affect by putting moisturizer in my hair before putting in my pony. The baggying makes my hair too moist and causes shedding.

(this is just for MY hair) ( I know alot of people have been very very successful using this methond)

I think this is going to be a good thread.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not gonna say any method is over-hyped. What works for some just doesn't work for all.


----------



## localhost (Nov 2, 2007)

artemis_e. said:


> Girl, prep yourself for the one-star bandit on this one lol!
> 
> With the understanding that what works for one does not work for all, I am a heat user NOT abuser, and if someone wants to learn how to use heated appliances correctly, I will offer up advice. I have been around for a little bit too, and I am a PJ, but some stuff...I have to draw the line somewhere, and that line is MN  No way, no how. I don't understand how beneficial baggying could be for MY hair since my strands are fine (when I read "baggying" I can just imagine my strands exploding...) *and there are other things I don't get, but I think I'll keep the rest to myself... That's what PMs are for*


 
ITA about the heat.  I know the one star bandit will hit us up soon, but that's okay .  If you have some other things on your mind, feel free to spill it!!  Inquiring minds want to know!  Or hit a sistah up on PM


----------



## cutiebe2 (Nov 2, 2007)

I think baggy for growth is overrated

I have been baggy (full head) since I started here and my hair loves it. Anything else and my hair breaks

BUT
there was a thread where people were staying thats what got them tons of growth but I disagree. Baggying keeps my hair moisturized..which correlates to growth....but after that there is nothing serious to it


----------



## localhost (Nov 2, 2007)

dlewis said:


> I'm still not sure. I did it for one month and at the end of the month I did my hair and the end were awful. Chewed up, split. That was the only thing I tried that was new. It just didn't work for me. Never again. I wrote a summary about in my fotki/ album 2, I think the month of February.


 
Cool; off to check out your fotki.


----------



## tenjoy (Nov 2, 2007)

Great Thread


I think MN is overhype, I think any growth aid is over hype.
I baggy, but I dont put anything in my bag, and I do it only at night over my bun, so my ends can be free of friction. I use a scarf, but my ends will rub up against it I dont put a bag on.
I have not tried a lot of the "extra" (pre-poo, co-wash, henna, etc) so I cant speak on that.
Stretching, however it works for me, but not my sister.  As long as you dont overlap your fine imo
Drinking water is healthy, but I dont see how it moisturizes your "dry hair".
Trimming period.  with the exception of strand clipping the one split end.


----------



## HAIRapy (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not too sure about baggying either. 
I hope I don't offend anyone with this one, but I feel really passionate about this: I believe Wild Growth Oil (and other stinky products) is way over-hyped. That crap stinks to high heaven!! I don't care what a product does, I refuse to go around stinking LOL What is the use of having luscious, sexy, long hair if you smell like a bag of a$$holes?  I'm sorry in advance if I've offended anyone... I really do mean it... I luv your guys 
Also, I believe once your hair has grown out of your scalp, the amount of water you take in doesn't matter.


----------



## PinkSkates (Nov 2, 2007)

With the exception of Minoxidil and its trade selling name, Rogaine, almost all hair growth concoctions being sold are snake-oil in pretty containers. If they really lived up to the hype and testimonials wouldn't all women who want long hair have it by now. And bald men who don't want to be bald would be sportin' their real hair and not some awful looking toupee.


----------



## Eisani (Nov 2, 2007)

MtAiryHoney said:


> I'm not too sure about baggying either.
> I hope I don't offend anyone with this one, but I feel really passionate about this: I believe Wild Growth Oil (and other stinky products) is way over-hyped. That crap stinks to high heaven!! I don't care what a product does, I refuse to go around stinking LOL What is the use of having lucious, sexy, long hair if you smell like *a bag of a$$holes*?  I'm sorry in advance if I've offended anyone... I really do mean it... I luv your guys
> Also, I believe once your hair has grown out of your scalp, the amount of water you take in doesn't matter.


 
Funniest thing I've heard (read) all day! For me, MN is the one that's just waaay over the top.  I already hate the cream when I HAVE a yeast infection so why on earth would I wanna apply it to my scalp when nothing's wrong?  That's just my humble opinion.  I do baggy overnight sometimes, but not on a regular basis and that's when I feel my ends need a lil extra moisture, like if I'm too lazy to wet/wash a 2-day old WnG. I'm a cowashing fool and my hair has benefitted which just once again confirms, to each his/her own.


----------



## tenjoy (Nov 2, 2007)

pinkskates said:


> With the exception of Minoxidil and its trade selling name, Rogaine, almost all hair growth concoctions being sold are snake-oil in pretty containers. If they really lived up to the hype and testimonials wouldn't all women who want long hair have it by now. And bald men who don't want to be bald would be sportin' their real hair and not some awful looking toupee.


 

ITA , I think the growth they see is from the massaging they have to do to put it on their scalp!  (I hope I didnt just commit suicide)


----------



## Artemis (Nov 2, 2007)

SweetPea said:


> ITA about the heat.  I know the one star bandit will hit us up soon, but that's okay .  *If you have some other things on your mind, feel free to spill it!!*  Inquiring minds want to know!  Or hit a sistah up on PM



 Er, um, ok then...

I think I that there are so many extras on here that can preoccupy one's mind but also can stifle growth (specifically length retention). Ok, so you pre-poo'd, clarified, regular-shampoo'd, conditioned, deep conditioned, then did an oil rinse, and you haven't even got to styling yet?!? You gotta be kidding me! I don't have time to do all that, and if I did, I still wouldn't  I think that Macherieamour (as well as other members!) mentioned on her blog once that your hair is only gonna absorb what it needs and the rest gets washed away. So, really what's the point in doing all that? I truly don't get it. But it works for some, I guess. Like I mentioned before, I am a PJ, but I have grown into a PJ that has a bunch of stuff that works, and I'm buying liters of it, y'know? My regimen is simple, and that's what's going to keep me motivated 2 yrs down the road when I'm (G-d willing) at mid-back.


----------



## localhost (Nov 2, 2007)

tenjoy said:


> Great Thread
> 
> 
> I think MN is overhype, I think any growth aid is over hype.
> ...


 
I agree with some of your points, especially stretching.


----------



## localhost (Nov 2, 2007)

MtAiryHoney said:


> I'm not too sure about baggying either.
> I hope I don't offend anyone with this one, but I feel really passionate about this: I believe Wild Growth Oil (and other stinky products) is way over-hyped. That crap stinks to high heaven!! I don't care what a product does, I refuse to go around stinking LOL *What is the use of having luscious, sexy, long hair if you smell like a bag of a$$holes?*  I'm sorry in advance if I've offended anyone... I really do mean it... I luv your guys
> Also, I believe once your hair has grown out of your scalp, the amount of water you take in doesn't matter.


 


Somebody had to say it!!


----------



## localhost (Nov 2, 2007)

artemis_e. said:


> Er, um, ok then...
> 
> I think I that there are so many extras on here that can preoccupy one's mind but also can stifle growth (specifically length retention). Ok, so you pre-poo'd, clarified, regular-shampoo'd, conditioned, deep conditioned, then did an oil rinse, and you haven't even got to styling yet?!? You gotta be kidding me! I don't have time to do all that, and if I did, I still wouldn't  I think that Macherieamour (as well as other members!) mentioned on her blog once that your hair is only gonna absorb what it needs and the rest gets washed away. So, really what's the point in doing all that? I truly don't get it. But it works for some, I guess. Like I mentioned before, I am a PJ, but I have grown into a PJ that has a bunch of stuff that works, and I'm buying liters of it, y'know? My regimen is simple, and that's what's going to keep me motivated 2 yrs down the road when I'm (G-d willing) at mid-back.


 
True, that is an unpopular opinion but it's the truth 

I'm all about simplicity too, and I'm no longer putting in hours of my life into doing 50-11 things to my hair and wasting money.  To be honest, sometimes when I deep condition my hair with expensive product, I imagine my money flowing down the drain instead of conditioner


----------



## tatje (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm sorry it didn't work for others but I love bagging everynight. It works for me as far as keeping moisture in my hair. I only moisturized once a week and then every night I baggy with a scarf on so my hair and ends are not frizzy or soggy. It's just right. 

Things that are over-hyped........ I don't know

I think possibly henna- though I never tried it.
I like oil rinses but no one ever wants to talk about the slippery feeling your going to get in the tub.


----------



## Luvmylife (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't think there's "over-hype" about any of these methods, per se. I just think that all things have to be taken in moderation for effectiveness. Folks hear about a "good thing" and have a tendency to go waaaaay overboard. Do vitamins work? Sure, if you are deficient in that nutrient...but taking 10,000 mgs of it every half hour will not spurn super growth! I think topical aids like MN and MTG can be beneficial...but not if you drown your hair and scalp in it 3x a day every day and are expecting 4 inches in a month as a result.

More is not always better. Hair just doesn't work that way...I wish it did.


----------



## miracle (Nov 2, 2007)

pinkskates said:


> With the exception of Minoxidil and its trade selling name, Rogaine, *almost all hair growth concoctions being sold are snake-oil in pretty containers.* If they really lived up to the hype and testimonials wouldn't all women who want long hair have it by now. And bald men who don't want to be bald would be sportin' their real hair and not some awful looking toupee.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 2, 2007)

SweetPea said:


> True, that is an unpopular opinion but it's the truth
> 
> I'm all about simplicity too, and I'm no longer putting in hours of my life into doing 50-11 things to my hair and wasting money.  T*o be honest, sometimes when I deep condition my hair with expensive product, I imagine my money flowing down the drain instead of conditioner *



Basically. That's why I don't slather it on as much as I used to. I'm a Joico head through and through, and that stuff ain't cheap. The best thing I could have learned was to towel-blot the hair prior to applying the deep conditioner or whatever, as if I'm dropping my cash on you, tiny bottled product, goshdarnit you better penetrate my strands  lol.


----------



## tenjoy (Nov 2, 2007)

tatje said:


> I'm sorry it didn't work for others but I love bagging everynight. *It works for me as far as keeping moisture in my hair. I only moisturized once a week and then every night I baggy with a scarf on so my hair and ends are not frizzy or soggy. It's just right.*
> 
> Things that are over-hyped........ I don't know
> 
> ...


 

Exactly.  I agree


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 2, 2007)

Bag of a$$holes?!?!?     Why it gotta be a whole bag of 'em tho!?!??!   oh lawdy....

*No heat/manipulation* - Tried both, didn't work for me. And sometimes I feel like some of the 'no heat'ers think they're a teeny bit better than us flat iron girls.... 

*Henna* - I'm gonna get shot for this one.  I tried it twice. The first time was a disaster. The second time I liked the results, particularly the color. But I don't feel like my hair HAS to have henna in order to survive. Maybe I need to try it again.

*Silicon Mix* - Just don't see what the hype is.

*Lacio Lacio* - Again, don't see what the hype is.

*Mizani Relaxers* -  I've only used it once. But I don't feel like its the HG of relaxers. Actually, I may toss this before my next touchup and try something else.  I'll see.


----------



## tenjoy (Nov 2, 2007)

kels823 said:


> Bag of a$$holes?!?!?     *Why it gotta be a whole bag of 'em tho!?!??!*   oh lawdy....
> 
> *No heat/manipulation* - Tried both, didn't work for me. And sometimes I feel like some of the 'no heat'ers think they're a teeny bit better than us flat iron girls....
> 
> ...


 

At least its just the azzhole and not the wholeazz


----------



## longhairluva (Nov 2, 2007)

Mizani Rhelaxer-screwed my scalp up so bad. I was allergic to something in it and Contact dermatits ain't no joke.

I can't walk around with a wet head all day.
I can't do protective styles(murder on my hairline and temples)


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 2, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> I'm not gonna say any method is over-hyped. What works for some just doesn't work for all.


 
Indeed. I don't think any of those things are overhyped - unless the over hype is believing that it will do the same thing for EVERYONE - no matter what you eat, what state your hair is in, the type of water you have, the other products you use on your hair, your natural body flora, etc, etc, etc.

I mean, something as straightforward as limiting your calories to lose weight doesn't work EXACTLY the same for everyone (otherwise errybody would be skinny, right?) so why should hair products work exactly the same? 

I think the biggest overhype is the one size fits all mentality that I see around a lot of bandwagons - unless the head that it worked on belonged to your twin sister ( ) ain't no guarentee that it's going to work for YOU. 

I think it's kinda sad that folx feel the need to put something down because it didn't work for them, rather than learning what their hair wants and NEEDS, and only getting on the bandwagons that apply to their head.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 2, 2007)

You know what? I just used Mizani for the 3rd time and I have to agree with some of you girls...It's just a relaxer . Some folks were saying that it gets you straight like almost as soon as you apply it, and quite frankly, I have yet to see that. I don't know how many correctives I've done on my head to fix underprocessing that freaking Mizani mild caused...I'm using regular now (just to see) and I left in on for 20 mins, and I still have waves. I'm sticking with it for now b/c my strength/elasticity is off the chain, but as far as it being on the "perms that get you bone straight list", I'm scratching Mizani off that one, dude.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 2, 2007)

Luvmylife said:


> I don't think there's "over-hype" about any of these methods, per se. I just think that all things have to be taken in moderation for effectiveness. Folks hear about a "good thing" and have a tendency to go waaaaay overboard. Do vitamins work? Sure, if you are deficient in that nutrient...but taking 10,000 mgs of it every half hour will not spurn super growth! I think topical aids like MN and MTG can be beneficial...but not if you drown your hair and scalp in it 3x a day every day and are expecting 4 inches in a month as a result.
> 
> More is not always better. *Hair just doesn't work that way*...I wish it did.


 
Excellent points made in your post.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 2, 2007)

nappywomyn said:


> I think the biggest overhype is the one size fits all mentality that I see around a lot of bandwagons - *unless the head that it worked on belonged to your twin sister ( ) ain't no guarentee that it's going to work for YOU.
> *



Even then there still wouldn't be a guarantee.  Y'all might be fraternal twins  

This has turned out to be a great thread


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't know about over-hype, everything has it's good and bad and relative pros & cons depending on the head, hair, person and method. 

PERSONALLY though, I know I'll NEVER use MN. Tried the baggy method one night..not for me, didn't like waking up to sweaty scalp and soggy hair, I felt it would weaken my strands in the long run, plus I set my hair at night to look good in the morning, not a mess. Protective styling, such as bunning all the time..not for me. I know I'll always use heat, but in moderation. I'll never use Henna either.


----------



## Finesse (Nov 2, 2007)

I think a whole lot of stuff I see people doing on here is overhype. But if it works for them...so be it. Me personally, I don't have time to co-wash, rollerset, blow roots, apply 50-11 diff products, etc. 5-6days a week. My hair would look and feel like ish.


Everyone has to find what works for them, and work it out


----------



## mrsmccreight (Nov 2, 2007)

I chose the no heat at all and protective styling. I use heat twice a week and  my hair does not complain at all. I use medium heat, and I always use a heat protectant. I only use heat when I wash and DC, never on dirty hair. As for protective styling I don't see the point if your hair is healthy. I wear turtlenecks, wool coats and other "damaging" clothes and my hair doesn't break off. When my hair is properly moisturized it doesn't snag on my clothes. 

But that is just my experience, and what works for some may not work for all!


----------



## tenjoy (Nov 2, 2007)

nappywomyn said:


> Indeed. I don't think any of those things are overhyped - unless the over hype is believing that it will do the same thing for EVERYONE - no matter what you eat, what state your hair is in, the type of water you have, the other products you use on your hair, your natural body flora, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> I mean, something as straightforward as limiting your calories to lose weight doesn't work EXACTLY the same for everyone (otherwise errybody would be skinny, right?) so why should hair products work exactly the same?
> 
> ...


 
I dont feel that we are putting a product "down".  I felt it was estabalished early on that what works for one, may not work for the other.  I do think these "bandwagons" help some people find their "AAH HaH".   I think this is a fun opinionated thread.


----------



## MiWay (Nov 2, 2007)

I chose baggying.  My hair just felt soggy.  When I did it on my ends, they broke off.  

But I do agree that not everything works for everyone, so I can't truly say anything is over-hyped...it just didn't work for me.


----------



## PanamasOwn (Nov 2, 2007)

tenjoy said:


> I dont feel that we are putting a product "down". I felt it was estabalished early on that what works for one, may not work for the other. *I do think these "bandwagons" help some people find their "AAH HaH".* I think this is a fun opinionated thread.


 

ITA... I dont think its "over-hyped" per se, but more so trying to help those who havent found that "right thing" they can stick to, find it. For example, most people find they cannot stand the smell of MTG and refuse to use it, while others arent bothered by it and love the results. MN became popular because 1) no smell 2) not greasy 3) its used to kill bacteria, so how can that really be bad, but to each his/her own.. People are happy to have found their AAH HaH products and with ALOT of them have actual results to show  for it.. So whats overhyped for YOUR hair, may not be for SOMEONE elses hair...I SAY..do what you gotta do, to be where you wanna be, as long as you don't kill nobody in the process...


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 2, 2007)

nappywomyn said:


> Indeed. I don't think any of those things are overhyped - unless the over hype is believing that it will do the same thing for EVERYONE - no matter what you eat, what state your hair is in, the type of water you have, the other products you use on your hair, your natural body flora, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> I mean, something as straightforward as limiting your calories to lose weight doesn't work EXACTLY the same for everyone (otherwise errybody would be skinny, right?) so why should hair products work exactly the same?
> 
> ...


 
I guess I feel like this thread is more of a 'What is highly regarded on this board, but just doesn't make the cut for you?' thread. Not a 'List what everyone else does that's stupid to you' thread. 

I think it's sad that some people put a negative twist on this thread..  I guess perception is everything...


----------



## tenjoy (Nov 2, 2007)

kels823 said:


> I guess I feel like *this thread is more of a 'What is highly regarded on this board, but just doesn't make the cut for you?' thread.* Not a 'List what everyone else does that's stupid to you' thread.
> 
> I think it's sad that some people put a negative twist on this thread..  I guess perception is everything...


 


ITA all the way, i think its good


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 2, 2007)

tenjoy said:


> I dont feel that we are putting a product "down". I felt it was estabalished early on that what works for one, may not work for the other. I do think these "bandwagons" help some people find their "AAH HaH". I think this is a fun opinionated thread.


 
 Oh, I wasn't talking bout this thread - this thread is cool, not nearly as rude as some other threads have been about 'over-hyped' products and the women who use them....though, calling something BS is a putdown in my book, but I figure that was just the OP's turn of phrase.... 

Perceptions _are_ interesting things.......


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 2, 2007)

kels823 said:


> I guess I feel like this thread is more of a 'What is highly regarded on this board, but just doesn't make the cut for you?' thread. Not a 'List what everyone else does that's stupid to you' thread.
> 
> I think it's sad that some people put a negative twist on this thread..  I guess perception is everything...


 
I'm not sure what the original posters intent was for the thread but maybe some people feel it is a negative thread because of the comment on the poll. Personally, I dont think anything is over hyped. Some people get results from a product or method and some don't and if people want to hype it up or be criticle about it, they have the right.


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 2, 2007)

Half the stuff people do on this board.  I don't doubt that some of these methods work but I just feel like it's too much work for me. It's just extra for no reason. Also, we have to remember that what works for one person may not work for another. And another thing, I think alot of stuff people post on this board make us paranoid that every little thing we do is going to cause damage. I'm sorry but what is the point of having hair if you can't do anything with it for fear of damage? Some people actually sit around here counting strands of broken and shed hair. I ain't got time. 

ETA: I did try MN once a year or two ago and it did work. I was relaxed then and could see the difference. I just couldn't remember to apply it every day. And I got tired of buying all those little tubes. That was the only growth aid I ever tried though.


----------



## tenjoy (Nov 2, 2007)

nappywomyn said:


> Oh, I wasn't talking bout this thread - this thread is cool, not nearly as rude as some other threads have been about 'over-hyped' products and the women who use them....though, calling something BS is a putdown in my book, but I figure that was just the OP's turn of phrase....
> 
> Perceptions _are_ interesting things.......


 


OH, my bad (do people still say my bad?)


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 2, 2007)

artemis_e. said:


> Er, um, ok then...
> 
> I think I that there are so many extras on here that can preoccupy one's mind but also can stifle growth (specifically length retention). *Ok, so you pre-poo'd, clarified, regular-shampoo'd, conditioned, deep conditioned, then did an oil rinse, and you haven't even got to styling yet?!? You gotta be kidding me! I don't have time to do all that, and if I did, I still wouldn't * I think that Macherieamour (as well as other members!) mentioned on her blog once that your hair is only gonna absorb what it needs and the rest gets washed away. So, really what's the point in doing all that? I truly don't get it. But it works for some, I guess. Like I mentioned before, I am a PJ, but I have grown into a PJ that has a bunch of stuff that works, and I'm buying liters of it, y'know? My regimen is simple, and that's what's going to keep me motivated 2 yrs down the road when I'm (G-d willing) at mid-back.



I agree with this. And most of the people here who are features of the month and have really long hair have simple regimens. That really makes you think.


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't think anything is over hyped if it works for people.

Do your thang, ladies!!!!!!!

Do what you gotta do to make it work and you can hype it up ALL YOU WANT!!!!



I do think Aveda products are too expensive, but that's just me.  It is hard for me to justify bringing them in to my regimen on a regular basis considering the fact that my can love on some $2.99 Lustrasilk Olive Oil Cholesterol just fine.   But, having a tube of it here and there ain't bad.


----------



## gabulldawg (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't think mine have been mentioned yet. First one - *ROLLERSETTING*!!!! SO overrated! I've tried it 3 different times with different products and it STILL doesn't get my hair as straight as using a flat iron! What's the point in going through all of that when you STILL have to use a direct heat appliance afterward??? Might as well just blowdry your hair and flat iron or curl it!!! A lot of people think that they are treating their hair better by rollersetting it, but I think it's just as bad as blowdrying and flat ironing afterward.

I also think that the whole vitamin thing is getting waaaaaaaaaaay out of hand. I have seen some people's signatures that list tons and tons of different vitamins and supplements.  That just CAN'T be healthy! I bet if we asked a doctor about certain people's vitamin regimens they would probably be advised to stop taking at least half of them. People don't seem to understand that we get a lot of vitamins and nutrients (like protein) from the things that we eat and drink. I have ONE (yes, ONE) multivitamin that I take that is supposed to be geared toward improving the health of your hair, skin, and nails. Taking a multivitamin, a HSN vitamin, a prenatal vitamin, biotin, flax seed oil, etc. together EVERYDAY (sometimes TWICE a day) doesn't seem right to me. Too much of a good thing can be bad for you.


----------



## Sparker65 (Nov 2, 2007)

HoneyDew said:


> I don't think anything is over hyped if it works for people.
> 
> Do your thang, ladies!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 

This stuff is the bomb!! I do think when you are starting out, it is easy to jump on so many bandwagons you can mess your hair up. I had to try several things before I figured out what works for me. MN and MTG worked for a bald spot in the back of my head. So, I think it's a matter of trial and error, but you have to find what works for you.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Nov 2, 2007)

What is over hyped is doing way too much stuff.  I admit I was one of those people but now I keep it simple.  On my wash days which include oil rinsing, wash 2x, conditioning, and detangling and braiding my hair, and greasing my scalp (it gets really dry) takes about 45 mins.  That's depending on if I am dcing that day or not.  Q


----------



## PuffyBrown (Nov 2, 2007)

I truely think that it is a matter of what your body needs and what stages and changes your actual body is going through at different times. I think this is why two people can use the same product and have a different experience.  I think that using the product for what it was intended for is key and to stop using it when you no longer need it. It is the development of being healthy all over that gives the results because hair grows normally and if you are healthy all over this includes hair also , but not trying every product on the market thinking that it is going to do something for you and if it does it wont last forever because our bodies grow intolerant and become immune if it used routinely because the body is only going to use what it needs. If you need vitamins take vitamins, if you have dry hair moisturize, you want to loose weight..exercise and so on......


----------



## LunadeMiel (Nov 2, 2007)

gabulldawg said:


> I don't think mine have been mentioned yet. First one - *ROLLERSETTING*!!!! SO overrated! I've tried it 3 different times with different products and it STILL doesn't get my hair as straight as using a flat iron! What's the point in going through all of that when you STILL have to use a direct heat appliance afterward??? Might as well just blowdry your hair and flat iron or curl it!!! A lot of people think that they are treating their hair better by rollersetting it, but I think it's just as bad as blowdrying and flat ironing afterward.
> 
> I also think that the whole vitamin thing is getting waaaaaaaaaaay out of hand. I have seen some people's signatures that list tons and tons of different vitamins and supplements.  That just CAN'T be healthy! I bet if we asked a doctor about certain people's vitamin regimens they would probably be advised to stop taking at least half of them. People don't seem to understand that we get a lot of vitamins and nutrients (like protein) from the things that we eat and drink. I have ONE (yes, ONE) multivitamin that I take that is supposed to be geared toward improving the health of your hair, skin, and nails. *Taking a multivitamin, a HSN vitamin, a prenatal vitamin, biotin, flax seed oil, etc. together EVERYDAY (sometimes TWICE a day) doesn't seem right to me. Too much of a good thing can be bad for you*.


 
ITA.  People really need to be careful with the amount of vitamins and supplements that they are taking.  People can actually overdose on things like IRON and Pottassium just to name a few (Overdosing on these can make your blood toxic).  Also, your body will only use what it needs, so there is no point in taking all of these things because the excess will be flushed out anyways.

Vitamins: *I take one daily multivitamin (it says take two but I think 2 is overkill) and 1 Biotin 5mg pill*[/B]
MN: *Tried it, got tired of headaches and stoped.*
MTG: *haven't tried it, but I do have my own sulphur/herb mix that I use to soothe my scalp (if I get growth than great)*
No heat what-so-ever : *only use heat when I'm in a hurry*
Protective styling: *I do this because my hair snags on my clothes and coat*
Carrot juice: *Yummy (not for hair growth though)*Scalp massages: *Soothing/relaxing*
Overnight baggying: *Haven't done it, prob won't*
Surge: *Don't know what that is.*


----------



## PanamasOwn (Nov 2, 2007)

gabulldawg said:


> I also think that the whole vitamin thing is getting waaaaaaaaaaay out of hand. I have seen some people's signatures that *list tons and tons of different vitamins and supplements.*  That just CAN'T be healthy! I bet if we asked a doctor about certain people's vitamin regimens they would probably be advised to stop taking at least half of them. *People don't seem to understand that we get a lot of vitamins and nutrients (like protein) from the things that we eat and drink*. I have ONE (yes, ONE) multivitamin that I take that is supposed to be geared toward improving the health of your hair, skin, and nails. Taking a multivitamin, a HSN vitamin, a prenatal vitamin, biotin, flax seed oil, etc. together EVERYDAY (sometimes TWICE a day) doesn't seem right to me. Too much of a good thing can be bad for you.


 

This is true, but remember alot of people are not vegans so we usually end up not getting the proper amount of vitamins that the food we are consuming intends for us to do. The minute you put food it a skillet, it vitamins diminish. I know for me personally, I was missing ALOT of nutrients in my diet. With taking these vitamins and changing the way I eat, I have not been sick yet. So taking these vitamins are not only essential for my hair, but also to my health...


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 2, 2007)

I think Surge is over rated and paying $50 for it on Ebay is just CRAZY!!! Most products that people rave about dont work for me and I rarely see posts about products that I use! I guess my hair is just weird!


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 2, 2007)

gabulldawg said:


> *I don't think mine have been mentioned yet. First one - ROLLERSETTING!!!! SO overrated! I've tried it 3 different times with different products and it STILL doesn't get my hair as straight as using a flat iron! What's the point in going through all of that when you STILL have to use a direct heat appliance afterward??? Might as well just blowdry your hair and flat iron or curl it!!! A lot of people think that they are treating their hair better by rollersetting it, but I think it's just as bad as blowdrying and flat ironing afterward.*



I think it depends on your hair. Rollersetting ALWAYS got my hair smoother as a relaxed head. To the point where I would purposely get my hair blowdried at the salon because it would look thicker that way. My hair was fine and you certainly could see that with a rollerset. Even when I went to the Dominicans. I never had them blow my hair out because the rollers would get it just that straight. I'd just get them to take the rollers out and wrap it. They would blow the edges (around the front and my nape) so they would be smooth. But that would be it.

Also I think that us trying things at home makes a difference too. There's no way my rollerset at home would be as smooth as somebody else doing it. Especially my hairdresser. Products also matter. But if your hair is thick and especially long it's not going to get as smooth because there's so much hair on the roller. Its just too much hair.


----------



## localhost (Nov 2, 2007)

nappywomyn said:


> Oh, I wasn't talking bout this thread - this thread is cool, not nearly as rude as some other threads have been about 'over-hyped' products and the women who use them....though, calling something BS is a putdown in my book, but I figure that was just the OP's turn of phrase....
> 
> Perceptions _are_ interesting things.......



Yes, perceptions are interesting .  I'm just wanting to see where others on this board draw the line when experiments get out of control, that's all.  When I come across something that contradicts common sense (we've all seen it) or when I think that people are desperate for a miracle product, I'm quick to call BS on it.  Hair grows regardless and a bunch of extra stuff is just ... well, extra!  

I'm convinced that people on here spend hundreds, if not thousands of dollars per year on hair products in search of the one thing that's going to get them to bra strap or waist length by the end of the year.  When folks are suffering from colds and illnesses because their hair is constantly wet; when folks are taking 10+ different supplements everyday, many in high dosages, the line must be drawn (I was personally popping 15-20 pills per day back in 2003, so I know this can't be healthy);  their skin breaks out or something more drastic happens and they have no idea what the culprit is; when folks are trying unnatural things to their hair and end up with a matted and tangled mess at 10 and 12 weeks post, my heart goes out to them.  Some things work for others, but it's okay to call BS on stuff you know doesn't work for you and keep it moving!  It's not putting anything down, but it shows that you've learned that simplicity and consistency is all it takes, and trust me when I say this...<<<here comes today's unpopular opinion>>>99.9% of MN users are going to laugh their azzes off a few years from now when they think back to when they've put monistat in their hair, LOL. _ I can't be the only one thinking this!!!  _


----------



## Wildchild453 (Nov 2, 2007)

Even though I use it, I think Indian products are WAY over-hyped....when did they become the holy grail of hair care


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 2, 2007)

PanamasOwn said:


> This is true, but remember alot of people are not vegans so we usually end up not getting the proper amount of vitamins that the food we are consuming intends for us to do. *The minute you put food it a skillet, it vitamins diminish. *I know for me personally, I was missing ALOT of nutrients in my diet. With taking these vitamins and changing the way I eat, I have not been sick yet. So taking these vitamins are not only essential for my hair, but also to my health...



Not true all of the time. For most vegetable, steaming and other light cooking enhances vitamin content. This is why extremes, in either direction are not healthy period. 

Also, you don't absorb everything you eat. Just because you eat a cup of spinach doesn't mean you asorb every mg of iron in it. Also keep in mind that the soil that is growing our fruits and vegetables are not as mineral rich as they were 20 years ago, as a result, vegetables and fruits don't always have the same levels of nurients.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Nov 2, 2007)

SweetPea said:


> <<<here comes today's unpopular opinion>>>99.9% of MN users are going to laugh their azzes off a few years from now when they think back to when they've put monistat in their hair, LOL. _ I can't be the only one thinking this!!!  _


I'm sure the only one laughing is Candy_C, the one who came to the boards, spoke about how MN helped her/ her mum (I think) and got ridiculed. Look how many people are using it now, and not only using it, getting results! I'm one of them. The only time I'm laughing is with glee because today, I actually wore my hair all the way back and my edges were full!* 

But *it may not work for others and that's def. a given, and people have the right to voice that! So and so product didn't work for you, fine. However, taking a tone that ALSO serves to discredit the results of others (not saying anyone specific, I'm generalizing) is just not right.

I think at the end of the day, do your research, but don't over do what you do. Moderation is the key and what works for one, may not work for the next. Less* can *be more. Sometimes more IS more as well! _So I don't think any specific product is OVERrated._ Abuse of said product and expecting a more human than human effect may be.

In fact, I think being obsessed with your hair to the point of spending hard earned $$$, when there are more cost effective methods, is HIGHLY overrated. :/ I see it all the time. BUT if your hair thrives and ONLY thrives on said products, there lies the exception. And who am I to say?
~*Janelle~*


----------



## ashiah (Nov 2, 2007)

Hmm, let's see:

*Aveda*: I am so glad this did not work for me.  Way too expensive and seemed pretty average.

*Henna*: This is the bandwagon I understand the least.  It's extremely messy and time-consuming, but for what?  For slightly tinted, slightly stronger hair?  It also makes detangling a nightmare.  I still have a whole box of this stuff.  I have no idea what to do with it.

*MN*: Now this stuff actually works; at least it did for me.  The downside is that you have to use it every other day, buy those little tubes for 5 bucks each, and it's just too time consuming.  An extra 1/2 inch a month would be nice, but I'm too lazy for all that work.

*No manipulation*: I'm not trying to attack anyone or make this sound negative in any way, but this was probably the worst advice I ever heard on this board.  I'm glad it works for some people, but it did not work for me.  For months (while stretching, by the way) all I did was wear it up and wash it once a week and detangle with a wide tooth comb in the shower.  Results?  Tangles.  Lots of them.  And knots.  Oh, and thin ends, too.  This probably only works for relaxed, unstretched ladies.


----------



## MissJ (Nov 2, 2007)

Overnight baggying.  After doing this, I'm sick when I wake up in the morning.


----------



## ichephren (Nov 2, 2007)

*Overhyped: *
Henna: Used it and it turned my ends orange and dry as a desert. It depleted my hair of so much moisture that it took almost a month to get it back to normal...and my ends are still orange. This all happened a year ago.

Carrot Juice: It may work if you drink it for a year straight...I donno. It does made the skin glow!!

Topical Growth Aids of any kind

Salerm 21 was not that moisturizing, but imma try it again, maybe my hair changed its mind

Wet Bunning: I can hear my strands snapping just from saying those 2 words

Indian Hair Products: I tried them pre-LHCF and most of them are very drying and/or they just don't do anything. I do think amla makes the hair darker tho.

Dominican Salons: Yeah your hair looks great but, the brush and heat combo will melt your hair off 

*Not Overhyped:*
MTG: This really worked, or I think it did. 

Phyto: I would not be relaxed without this relaxer  And if it goes off the market, I'll transition back to natural. 

Vitamins: Biotin and B5 work to get my hair thicker. Silica made my skin soft and my hair looser. MSM made my hair looser. 

Surge: I used this when I was natural and CO washed everyday. I think it did speed up my growth.

No heat: IMHO heat is the debbile and I learned my lesson this year with overusing heat. Even using it with heat protectants on "low" is hard on the hair. If you have great hair with heat, you'll have award winning hair without it.

Rollersetting: Takes way too long, but it is a great way to straighten without using a frying machine on your strands.

Dominican Salons: They really get your hair to look its best...or at least it did for me.

*Probably Overhyped:*
Aveda: their deep conditioner has quinoa as its only protein...how is this restructuring again? I can get aphogee for $5 and it does 5x the work.


----------



## Energee (Nov 2, 2007)

I wanted to check 'all of the above'...lol but after reading through some of the posts I really can't say.  What works for some may not work for others. For instance....I saw someone state that Rollersetting was overhyped..when in fact..it's been the GREATEST thing in the world for my hair and I don't use any direct heat..get's my hair smooth especially when I do a saran wrap treatment afterwards...I love it. However, I understand if someone doesn't 'get it' and if it doesn't work for them. Again, what works for some doesn't work for others.
Someone stated Aveda was overhyped. I'd say that Aveda is the best for me. I use all of their products and my hair loves it. I've used all types of products over my lifespan...lol...products even more expensive than Aveda and those way cheaper than Aveda and Aveda works well for me. If it did not..I certainly wouldn't buy it. Still, I understand if someone doesn't have the same feelings as I do about their products. Again, everything doesn't work for everyone.

I agree with the person who stated that using things in excess is overhyped...also too many products...crazy regimens... I don't think all of that is necessary to grow healthy, long hair. But again, there may be some with 'crazy' regimens and also using many products and it works for them...so who am I to say it doesn't work??  The MN seems very strange to me..I can't even imagine putting it on my hair and scalp but I've seen some here who have used it with great success...I still wouldn't try it though...lol.


----------



## CurliDiva (Nov 2, 2007)

tatje said:


> I'm sorry it didn't work for others but I love bagging everynight. It works for me as far as keeping moisture in my hair. I only moisturized once a week and then every night I baggy with a scarf on so my hair and ends are not frizzy or soggy. It's just right.
> 
> Things that are over-hyped........ I don't know
> 
> ...


----------



## Moroni (Nov 2, 2007)

*If* you used Monkey grease for a week and your hair grew 3 inches in that month and you shared what you did with the lades on this forum, would *that* be considered "hype"? What I've noticed during my few months as a member here is a willingness to share what works for _you_ or someone you know, as in Special C's case. It's logical that everything affects everyone differently. But it's up to the individual to decide where _she_ draws the line. My hope is that everyone will continue to feel free to share what works for her, because her remedy may be just the thing I need. 

Lastly, I am more inclined to follow suggestions from someone whose reggie is proven to have worked for *her*, and whose pics show how much *progress* she has made, than from someone who cannot illustrate any progress after several years. As far as simplicity goes, I think there are several ladies who really hit the bandwagons hard in the early days of their hair-growth journey, who simplified their reggies later and took a sabbatical after they reached their goals. I think they call it "putting it on auto-pilot". 

So I would vote "other" and call it "none of the above".


----------



## Energee (Nov 2, 2007)

Moroni said:


> *If* you used Monkey grease for a week and your hair grew 3 inches in that month and you shared what you did with the lades on this forum, would *that* be considered "hype"? What I've noticed during my few months as a member here is a willingness to share what works for _you_ or someone you know, as in Candy_C's case. It's logical that everything affects everyone differently. But it's up to the individual to decide where _she_ draws the line. My hope is that everyone will continue to feel free to share what works for her, because her remedy may be just the thing I need.
> 
> * Lastly, I am more inclined to follow suggestions from someone whose reggie is proven to have worked for her, and whose pics show how much **progress she has made, than from someone who cannot illustrate any progress after several years.* As far as simplicity goes, I think there are several ladies who really hit the bandwagons hard in the early days of their hair-growth journey, who simplified their reggies later and took a sabbatical after they reached their goals. I think they call it "putting it on auto-pilot".
> 
> So I would vote "other" and call it "none of the above".




I definitely agree with the bolded!  I am more likely to try the suggestions from a person who has hair similar to mine (type,texture, before, current and goal lengths) and has shown progress than someone who has had little to no progress over a certain amount of time. However, if it sounds to crazy for me..regardless of if it worked for that person or not..I still won't try it...lol.


----------



## cherryhair123 (Nov 2, 2007)

tenjoy said:


> OH, my bad (do people still say my bad?)


 
Ummmh....no!
JK


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Nov 2, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> I'm not gonna say any method is over-hyped. What works for some just doesn't work for all.


 ITA! Just because it doesn't work for some doesn't mean that it is a terrible methoderplexed


----------



## Divake22 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Hype*
No manipulation...It made my hair more tangled and more painful when it was time to relax.  I lost a lot of hair with stylists trying to sort through the mess.

BT did not work for me.  My breakage spot that I have had for years, broke off even more.

Henna was protein overload.  It matted my hair and broke off chunks.

*No Hype
*Rollersetting with Pibbs made my hair look straighter, thicker and healthier.

Manipulation through rollersetting helped reduce tangles.

Sealing is essential, or I would have ragged ends.

Kenra love the whole line.


----------



## Allandra (Nov 2, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> I'm not gonna say any method is over-hyped. What works for some just doesn't work for all.


E x a c t l y.


----------



## freshlikemoi (Nov 2, 2007)

MTG and overnight baggying is way over hyped. Seriously.....


----------



## vslady (Nov 2, 2007)

This thread reads a lot like the monthly "Hit or Miss" thread except it focuses primarily on techniques rather than products.  People read the reviews and then choose their own poison (or miracle).  I don't think if something is a Miss for you that it is necessarily BS (although some things are BS (like the stylist who used Listerine as a relaxer base on one of our members)


----------



## Jetblackhair (Nov 2, 2007)

The baggy method did not work for me. I tried it for a week and my hair just started shedding.  I guess my fine strands did not like all of that moisture.


----------



## KAT25 (Nov 2, 2007)

Luvmylife said:


> *I don't think there's "over-hype" about any of these methods, per se. I just think that all things have to be taken in moderation for effectiveness.* Folks hear about a "good thing" and have a tendency to go waaaaay overboard. Do vitamins work? Sure, if you are deficient in that nutrient...but taking 10,000 mgs of it every half hour will not spurn super growth! I think topical aids like MN and MTG can be beneficial...but not if you drown your hair and scalp in it 3x a day every day and are expecting 4 inches in a month as a result.
> 
> More is not always better. Hair just doesn't work that way...I wish it did.


 

I totally agree


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Nov 2, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> I'm not gonna say any method is over-hyped. What works for some just doesn't work for all.




_*Precisely!

Just find what works for you and your hair and stick with it whether it be a product, method or technique. You wont have to jump on every bandwagon that rolls around here once you do, plus you’ll be happier and content in your hair journey!  
*
_


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Naturallady, I adore you....
But the BT is a runny mess for me! I went to class looking a hot jheri-curled mess with all that juice running in my eyes.Bring the 80s BACK!






 And, I got a sulphur burns all over my ears.  Cannot knock your hustle tho, but it just didn't agree with me. It just seems that I always overdo it with the BT.erplexed

However, since you made that balm... We are here! **




**I 'm going to looove that grease. I cannot wait to try a bottle. THANK YOOOOOU!


Dominican Products. Only thing I am imported from another country is a man... Not no daggone conditioner. It cannot be that serious... to me, at least. (*unless the man is included in the shipping and handling*)

Sunsilk from the Philippines. I'm not going to deal with the racism around JAX walking up into an asian food store just to get darker hair. Pantene Pro-V Black Expressions gave me hella-slip, without having to scream "BREAK YOURSELF JIN-WU! AND GIMME ME MY CONDITIONER!!!"

Eggs as your conditioner. Yes, it does work.... but I cannot have scrambled-egg head anymore!!! Took me three days to get that gunk out! Call up aphogee for me please.

Curl-free, Wave-Noveau and all other juices. I don't care how moisturizing it is... I don't want my 3c-4A-5G kinks looking like Soul Glow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just let cho soul glow, just let your sooooooooul glooooo-ooo-ooooo-yea-he-yeaaaaaaah!

*


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Nov 3, 2007)

*What doesn't work for me:
*
AIR DRYING: I tried to do this three times, and each and every time my hair wound up so so so dry and brittle I feared it was going to just snap off. The middle of my hair was matted down like a dog and tangly. I came to the conclusion that I need at least a domed dryer to dry my hair.

NO MANIPULATION: Kind of goes hand in hand with air drying seeing as though it pretty much gave me the same results. The fact is I need to brush my hair and it just does 10x better when its wrapped up rather than being crosswrapped/bunned/left out to hang/whatever. Plus seeing alllllll those shedded hairs that I would've lost daily at one point in time just scares me. 
However I feel like the beauty of this board is you find out new things, try them and use your best judgment along with trial and error. Some people don't want to put MN in their hair but will do UT, while I consider that something I would NEVER do, its other people's preference and testimony. As someone said before, what works for some doesn't mean it will work for all. I've had the ability to try henna, oil rinsing, BT, MN, pre-poos,  Lacio Lacio, rollersetting under Pibbs, bantu knots, braid outs, air drying, low/no manipulation, Aveda products, and a few other "bandwagons" at least ONCE and its given me the chance to eliminate what will work versus what is sure to cause me grief. 

And I don't regret a minute of it.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Nov 3, 2007)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *
> It just seems that I always overdo it with the BT.erplexed
> *


*

The same thing happened to me so what I did was actually shake up the BT bottle, and pour a portion of it into a dropper bottle. It made the application process soooo much easier and gave me a bit more control in terms of how much I want on my scalp.
*


----------



## TheNewFine (Nov 3, 2007)

Coconut milk - sticky, gooey tangly mess!


----------



## NYAmicas (Nov 3, 2007)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Naturallady, I adore you....*
> *But the BT is a runny mess for me! I went to class looking a hot jheri-curled mess with all that juice running in my eyes.Bring the 80s BACK!*
> *
> 
> ...


 

Cracking up with all the pics.


----------



## CurleeDST (Nov 3, 2007)

YOU ARE HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!  Break yo'self!  !!!!!




bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Naturallady, I adore you....
> But the BT is a runny mess for me! I went to class looking a hot jheri-curled mess with all that juice running in my eyes.Bring the 80s BACK!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladyhenri (Nov 3, 2007)

....
Intresting thread...
I think there is no such thing as a BS method. it may not work for you and work for others but classifying it as 'BS' because of that....,
i mean someone else may read you bashing a method and as a result, not try something that could be perfect for their hair and regi....

This board gives a lot of info, suited to different people with different problems...if you get 1 inch a month, excuse poor me that gets 1/4 of an inch and will use monkey ball sweat (serously ya'll is that stuff for sale?)... to grow my darn hair
Similarly, people like myself that have severe dryness issues looove the baggie method, while other people that have well balanced/ very moisturised hair probably dont need to try it cos it will def cause their hair to be overmoisturised....

I'm glad many people that have responded have stated what doesnt work for them rather than naming other methods as BS because they dont work for their hair


----------



## est.April1983 (Nov 3, 2007)

Henrietta said:


> ....
> Intresting thread...
> I think there is no such thing as a BS method. it may not work for you and work for others but classifying it as 'BS' because of that....,
> i mean someone else may read you bashing a method and as a result, not try something that could be perfect for their hair and regi....
> ...



my point exactly


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 3, 2007)

Great thread SweetPea!

I haven't tried everything that was listed in your poll, but I think everything listed in your poll is BS.

One thing that I have avoided was heat.  Now I'm back using heat for my hair. Instead of airdrying, I now blowdry my hair after washing.  I lost only a few hairs compared to the many hairs I would lose from putting my hair into detangled plaits or twists to airdry.  My hair is softer and stronger too from blowdrying.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Nov 3, 2007)

Henrietta said:


> ....
> Intresting thread...
> I think there is no such thing as a BS method. it may not work for you and work for others but classifying it as 'BS' because of that....,
> i mean someone else may read you bashing a method and as a result, not try something that could be perfect for their hair and regi....
> ...


 
*Yea, I agree. But, I think we are all just making fun of our own silly mistakes. Cracking up at the fact that what works for Susie doesn't work for Mickayla, ya know?*


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Nov 3, 2007)

CurleeDST said:


> YOU ARE HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!  Break yo'self!  !!!!!


*
No, I am not laughing with you. I shouldn't have to threaten to shank Jin for some damn conditioner. Its NOT THE DAGGONE SERIOUS! Hatin' arse philippinos... trying to keep the hair secrets for themselves.

No, but seriously, they don't want you up in their store... They be doing our people so wrong when we come up in there.
*


----------



## deniseloc (Nov 3, 2007)

pinkskates said:


> With the exception of Minoxidil and its trade selling name, Rogaine, almost all hair growth concoctions being sold are snake-oil in pretty containers. If they really lived up to the hype and testimonials wouldn't all women who want long hair have it by now. And bald men who don't want to be bald would be sportin' their real hair and not some awful looking toupee.


 

I totally agree with pinkskates.


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 3, 2007)

artemis_e. said:


> You know what? I just used Mizani for the 3rd time and I have to agree with some of you girls...It's just a relaxer . Some folks were saying that it gets you straight like almost as soon as you apply it, and quite frankly, I have yet to see that. I don't know how many correctives I've done on my head to fix underprocessing that freaking Mizani mild caused...I'm using regular now (just to see) and I left in on for 20 mins, and I still have waves. I'm sticking with it for now b/c my strength/elasticity is off the chain, but as far as it being on the "perms that get you bone straight list", I'm scratching Mizani off that one, dude.



I like Mizani because it's the only relaxer that doesnt have my scalp on fire. Even though it's a lye relaxer. Soem parts dont straighten that well but i think that's due to how the stylist was smoothing it, because anoher stylist used it on me and my hair got straighter.

Speakign of stylists, I think Dominican salons are overhyped. Yes they are cheap, yes they can give you a nice blowout BUT they ones I went to overlap like crazy! I think my hair got overprocessed from them. And there wasn't a stylist-client relationship, they never tried to talk to me about what my hair needs. it's just get you in the chair and get you out! 

This was just my experience. I'm not saying all dominican salons are like this.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm going to disagree with the folks who say that it's wrong/sad/whatever to rate growth aids/routines that haven't worked for the individual as overhyped.

I've been here on LHCF going on 3 years.  I remember when Surge was brand spanking new to the board and folk were swearing on an inch of growth in a month, fast forward, them folks still here but I don't see 30 inches of hair.  Same can be said about 'Holy Ghost Grease' and WGO. 

I can agree that processes can yield different results.  So I do respect that everything doesn't work on everybody, but at the same time - there is no doubt in my mind that some products are more hype than substance.

Here's my list.

Holy Ghost Grease- 

Surge-

WGO -  excellent as a moisture sealer-nothing else though.  I've used it twice a week for the last 2 years, my growth is not wild. 

Coochie Cream-

Frenchees or any of the products with tar in them.

No heat/No manipulation-

Henna -  When I looked at the Henna threads it struck me as odd that the person with the most posts was the owner/operator of a website that sold henna.


----------



## belleama (Nov 4, 2007)

nappywomyn said:


> Indeed. I don't think any of those things are overhyped - unless the over hype is believing that it will do the same thing for EVERYONE - no matter what you eat, what state your hair is in, the type of water you have, the other products you use on your hair, your natural body flora, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> I mean, something as straightforward as limiting your calories to lose weight doesn't work EXACTLY the same for everyone (otherwise errybody would be skinny, right?) so why should hair products work exactly the same?
> 
> ...


 
ITA!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 4, 2007)

oobrittany said:


> Definitely overnight baggying. I did it once, I woke up to my hair being a soggy mess. I can't go out the house with my hair like that. I had to wash and start over.


Ditto - it was totally gross !!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 4, 2007)

Poohbear said:


> Great thread SweetPea!
> 
> I haven't tried everything that was listed in your poll, but I think everything listed in your poll is BS.
> 
> One thing that I have avoided was heat. Now I'm back using heat for my hair. Instead of airdrying, I now blowdry my hair after washing. I lost only a few hairs compared to the many hairs I would lose from putting my hair into detangled plaits or twists to airdry. My hair is softer and stronger too from blowdrying.


Ah ha, heat was my second choice. I use heat after every wash...if I don't I loose strands too. I only use it after a DC and it helps my hair, I think it seals the cuticle... Air dries only work for me right after a relaxer touch up. When I was natural...air dry was a


----------



## ichephren (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh yeah, I might get stoned for this, but I thought S-Curl was overhyped...though it did wonders for moisturizing my braids!


----------



## aloof one (Nov 4, 2007)

I think some of yall are getting the wrong idea dn taking it personal or the wrong way. It is a lighthearted thread. Not a "(such and such) tore my hair out and yall should be ashamed of introducing it to me!" Thread.  We are glad it worked for some of you, but just think its funny that there was such a big hype for things that really just didn't turn out to work too well for the rest of us.



Henrietta said:


> ....
> Intresting thread...
> I think there is no such thing as a BS method. it may not work for you and work for others but classifying it as 'BS' because of that....,
> i mean someone else may read you bashing a method and as a result, not try something that could be perfect for their hair and regi....
> ...


----------



## Mortons (Nov 4, 2007)

No heat/ minimal heat/ indirect only heat/ etc.

Hair is my accessory I'm not its accessory ....I believe I can change it as I see fit and still have healthy hair


----------



## aloof one (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh, I think the biggest hype that had me disappointed was baggying. Here I was thinking my already thin, dry ends would be revitalized and shiny and more protected and stronger than ever... and all I got the next day were some still wet, soggy, spongy hair that broke when I touched it. I then realized that just because it worked for some, doesn't mean it would work for me. And those some who raved so much about it, were just that, some. _I wish people who just rub a dab of ORS Olive Oil on their pony and wrap with a scarf at night raved as much as the baggiers did, then I wouldn't have had to lose a chunk of hair in some plastic wrap that day._

Another one I can't seem to get is Oil rinsing. I refuse to slip and break my neck over something that had my head more tangled and dry than it was before I rinsed. _I need to stop jumping on these bandwagons before I do some damage, because these ACV and Oil Rinses really aren't necessary for anything but tangles and going back and rewashing just to start over in my case._

When I hear about MTG my blood boils, because all I can smell immediately thereafter is bacon, and all I can feel is funky, thick, coarse, pubic-hair-like NG. I remember seeing that taco meat and hearing my mom ask me if I had been eating bacon (and I don't even eat PORK!) and then making up my mind never to deal with that drama again. _I threw it out with 1/4 of the bottle still left, and haven't been inside another BT/MTG thread since. Regular vitamins are good enough for me._

And that reminds me!!! VITAMINS! I shoulda voted for that too! I think some folks are crazy to be overdoing this sort of thing. When I read regimens that say things like "I take prenatals, hair pills, biotin, B-complex, and 1,000 mg of this and that a day!" I think about how silly it is. It is unhealthy and just.... strange. Why go to such extremes when you know it can only hurt you half the time? I mean... Over some hair? Vitamins will only affect the hair coming out of you, not the hair already on your head, so why do I hear raves about them talking about how you've got swing and shine and your ends are better when you've been on vitamins for 3 months? erplexed _Those threads are like a bad salon to me: I walk in and I walk out, don't even say nothin._


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Nov 4, 2007)

I believe over all its not about the product, its ALL about your CONSISTENT METHODS. 
Thats why everyone on here can use different products and acheive their goal lengths.


----------



## Mortons (Nov 4, 2007)

song_of_serenity said:


> *I'm sure the only one laughing is Candy_C, the one who came to the boards, spoke about how MN helped her/ her mum (I think) and got ridiculed.* Look how many people are using it now, and not only using it, getting results! I'm one of them. The only time I'm laughing is with glee because today, I actually wore my hair all the way back and my edges were full!*
> 
> But *it may not work for others and that's def. a given, and people have the right to voice that! So and so product didn't work for you, fine. However, taking a tone that ALSO serves to discredit the results of others (not saying anyone specific, I'm generalizing) is just not right.
> 
> ...



And there we have it folks.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow, I like this thread. I also appreciate everyone's honesty.

Let me add on too.  Around the time I discovered this site, the MTG bandwagon was steaming in here.  Almost EVERY thread I came across dealing with getting to your hair's maximum length, MTG seemed to be the solution.

Me personally, I want to reach my hair goal of mid-back without the help of vitamins or growth oils such as MTG, so I never went out and bought it.
But I feel bad for everyone who went out purchased it and the results weren't fantastic.

I'm *NOT *knocking anyone who gets all different types of products to get to their hair goals, I personally want to deal with just TLC for my hair.

I was a sucker for curl defining products though.  I was all up on those threads. ​


----------



## Jetblackhair (Nov 4, 2007)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Curl-free, Wave-Noveau and all other juices. I don't care how moisturizing it is... I don't want my 3c-4A-5G kinks looking like Soul Glow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladyhenri (Nov 4, 2007)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Yea, I agree. But, I think we are all just making fun of our own silly mistakes. *Cracking up at the fact that what works for Susie doesn't work for Mickayla, ya know*?*



You are! ...you have brought a funny twist to the thread, your post with the pics of curly heads had me rolling...

What kinda bothers me is the OPs original post and the poll which ask us to identify which methods are BS. *No method is BS*, they are just not suitable for every one.


----------



## CurleeDST (Nov 4, 2007)

Are you drying with a blowdryer with or without a comb?



Poohbear said:


> Great thread SweetPea!
> 
> I haven't tried everything that was listed in your poll, but I think everything listed in your poll is BS.
> 
> One thing that I have avoided was heat.  Now I'm back using heat for my hair. Instead of airdrying, I now blowdry my hair after washing.  I lost only a few hairs compared to the many hairs I would lose from putting my hair into detangled plaits or twists to airdry.  My hair is softer and stronger too from blowdrying.


----------



## Ladyhenri (Nov 4, 2007)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Ah ha, heat was my second choice. I use heat after every wash...if I don't I loose strands too. I only use it after a DC and it helps my hair, I think it seals the cuticle... Air dries only work for me right after a relaxer touch up. When I was natural...air dry was a



Sorry...completely OT but where have you been girl? You and that your gorgeous UPA clip! Are you still rocking it? If not post it down to a sister in love


----------



## Ladyhenri (Nov 4, 2007)

al00fone said:


> I think some of yall are getting the wrong idea dn taking it personal or the wrong way. It is a lighthearted thread. Not a "(such and such) tore my hair out and yall should be ashamed of introducing it to me!" Thread. We are glad it worked for some of you, but just think its funny that there was such a big hype for things that really just didn't turn out to work too well for the rest of us.



I guess what got me  where the words '*Total BS*' in the original poll, and the OP's original post.
Shima was as grade a BSer, but yall know that no method on that poll is BS.

Did i say this somewhere before?

((scrolls through page and slaps head at beginning of the page))


----------



## CurleeDST (Nov 4, 2007)

Honestly I have tried Surge (no  real results), WGO (no real results), purchased MTG (then sold it again and never used it), and took MSM for about 3 months with orange juice daily faithfully (saw no real results).

The only time I have seen results as far as length with my hair is when I forgot about my hair, just let it do what it do and eat healthy (fresh veggies and fruit).  Oh let's not forget, last year I had cut my hair down to 1 inch and it has grown tremendously but I was preggers last year so with the increase volume of blood circulating throughout my system and scalp - that really helped with hair growth.

My co-workers (white and black alike) are surprised at how much hair I have this year considering the fact I cut it all off last year.  I did nothing special this year other than low manipulation and removed gel from the regimen.


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 4, 2007)

CurleeDST said:


> Are you drying with a blowdryer with or without a comb?


I'm blowdrying with a comb attachment.  I'm very careful with my hair when I do this.  I hold a section of my hair taut at the ends, and glide the blowdryer through that section until it's stretched out and dry.  

And that's another thing... I see nothing wrong with blowdrying with a comb attachment, especially if you know how to do it.  I don't see the difference in running a brush through your hair with one hand with a blowdryer in the other hand vs. using a blowdryer with a comb attachment... same amount of manipulation.  I'm going to do what's easiest for me and what keeps hair on my head.


----------



## CurleeDST (Nov 4, 2007)

Ah gotcha.  I think some heads of hair are more tolerant of that type of heat than others.  I also think it depends on whether the person has a relaxer in their hair or not.  I have seen photos of women with relaxed hair who blowdry once a week with chipped off and unevent ends from damage from the blowdryer coupled with a flat or curling iron.

I am not sure if I have seen photos of natural heads who use the blowdryer weekly or regularly to check out the health of their hair.  Very interesting.

I know for me, I have to detangle extremely well with conditioner while wet prior to blowdrying with a comb or I will break the teeth.



Poohbear said:


> I'm blowdrying with a comb attachment.  I'm very careful with my hair when I do this.  I hold a section of my hair taut at the ends, and glide the blowdryer through that section until it's stretched out and dry.
> 
> And that's another thing... I see nothing wrong with blowdrying with a comb attachment, especially if you know how to do it.  I don't see the difference in running a brush through your hair with one hand with a blowdryer in the other hand vs. using a blowdryer with a comb attachment... same amount of manipulation.  I'm going to do what's easiest for me and what keeps hair on my head.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Nov 4, 2007)

Henrietta said:


> You are! ...you have brought a funny twist to the thread, your post with the pics of curly heads had me rolling...
> 
> What kinda bothers me is the OPs original post and the poll which ask us to identify which methods are BS. *No method is BS*, they are just not suitable for every one.


*
Tu-rue Tu-rue.*


----------



## aloof one (Nov 4, 2007)

Henrietta said:


> I guess what got me  where the words '*Total BS*' in the original poll, and the OP's original post.
> Shima was as grade a BSer, but yall know that no method on that poll is BS.
> 
> Did i say this somewhere before?
> ...



oic I guess I didn't read the OP too well, I was just reading the title and the poll for the most part. I think when shey says BS its not really as much an insult as it is a "Man, I thought that stuff would work for everyone adn it ain't do a damn thing for me!" kinda way.

Shima? What does shima have to do with this? No one got on her crazy train... at least I hope no one did! erplexed I think she is listing the bandwagons that come up the most often in these treads


----------



## kiesha8185 (Nov 4, 2007)

Henrietta said:


> I guess what got me  where the words '*Total BS*' in the original poll, and the OP's original post.
> Shima was as grade a BSer, but yall know that no method on that poll is BS.
> 
> Did i say this somewhere before?
> ...


 
Some people are saying this is supposed to be a "light-hearted thread" or "don't be offended" while some people are saying that your methods of doing their hair is bs and over hyped...  Riiiiiight....Who are you to sit here and say "_______is over hyped/bs..."  I don't think anything is over hyped, but some things are over-done.

*Vitamins *I there are many people who over-do this by taking 10 pills or more.  That cannot be healthy.  I take flaxseed oil and EPO and I'm straight.  It helps the health of my body, not just my hair.
*MN *I actually tried this and it worked.  I didn't massage it while applying it (like another poster suggested) and didn't rmr to apply it everyday, but it definitely brought back my hairline when I used to pull my twists back to much.
*MTG *I took one wiff of this and threw it away.  Won't say it's over hyped though.  If it works for you, then do you.
*No heat *This thickened my hair so much.  Using heat on damaged hair cannot be good.    
*Protective Styling *Twist-outs, braid-outs, and buns helps me to retain my length.
*Carrot Juice* Reduces shedding, thickens my hair, and makes my skin glow.  Like supplements, I do not take this only for the benefit of my hair, but for the benefit of my body.  All that extra stuff is just icing on the cake 
*Scalp massages* If one did their research, they would see that massaging the scalp actually does stimulate the hair follicles, and is also a method used in many other countries.  I'm not gonna say that just because it's prevalent in many countries makes it "okay" persay, but if I see a majority of Indian woman walking around with thick waist-length hair, and 4 of 5 of them say that scalp massages stimulates her growth, you better believe that she's onto to something.
*Overnight baggying* I tried this and woke up with soaking wet hair, lol.  Now I only baggy my ends, it keep my ends moisturized and soft.
*Henna *It's not messy or hard to do (for me).  I love the color, strength, thickness, and shine it gives my hair.  Aphogee and other protein tx don't give me shine and thickness like henna does.  
*Low/no manipulation *My hair does not get tangled, nor do I lose tons of hair.  Works for me.
*WGHO *I use it and never smell like a bag of a$$holes lol.  I just use a dab of Victoria Secret Conditioner or Silicon Mix over it, and you can’t even tell I used it.

To each her own.  Just do you, whatever gets you to the goal you want, do it as long as it is in a healthy way.  The only thing I would categorize as "overhype" (for lack of better terminology) is not enjoying your hair.  What's the point of having such beautiful stresses and not showing it off to your haters???  When you finally get to your goal and desired length, and your hair is healthy, put away the phony pony and show your hair off!


----------



## atlien (Nov 4, 2007)

No lye relaxers hell for my hair, frequent washing dried my hair up like a raisin in the sun even with the moisturizing, baggy method ends was to soggy and weak, mtg smells like crap and my hair and face was way to oily and I did not see any growth. 

My most horrible experience was the frequent washing. After doing this for months,  I had to cut my hair to a very short bob . The ends were so damaged. I don't know if I was exposing my hair to the bad water in my house to often, or if my hair just didn't like the constant manipulation. 

Anywho I now wash every 3-4 weeks and my hair stays more moisturized and is retaining length better. I just think everyone's hair is so different. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 4, 2007)

Nexxus Suxxus!!!!

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PinkPeony (Nov 4, 2007)

I wouldn't say pure BS but maybe overhyped

*Texturizing *while attempting to wear your hair straight on the regular... *just.doesn't.work.*

*Complicated reggie's...* most wsl diva's on here have very simple reggie's

Last but not least....* frequent cutting to even your hair out* while attempting to grow your hair out... it's either one or the other

My hair grows superslow and un-even as it is... attempting to even it out held me back for almost a whole year,I stopped cutting and it took off


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 4, 2007)

ella said:


> I wouldn't say pure BS but maybe overhyped
> 
> *Texturizing while attempting to wear your hair straight on the regular... just.doesn't.work.*
> 
> ...



 Just causes more manipulation.


----------



## strawberry-jelly (Nov 4, 2007)

I voted "no heat".  I think heat used in moderation (even direct) can be beneficial.  I'd been texturized for 2 years and wore wash-n-gos the whole time.  One day I flat ironed and my ends were fried, and I never used heat and always CW'd when I'd wet my hair.  Once I trimmed my hair and started flat ironing on 1-2 times a month and wearing it straight sometimes, never got fried ends again.  I really do think heat seals the cuticle and makes it stronger, when you do it in moderation and aren't using too extreme of heat.


----------



## SandySea (Nov 4, 2007)

The "no heat" movement is overhyped for me.  My fine hair feels mushy and dry without heat.  Honestly, I've been frying my hair since the pic in my siggy and the ends look fine.  I'm way too busy to walk around letting my hair dry all day.  

Also, moisturizer is overhyped in my book.  Yes, it sounds anti-LCHF, but my fine hair will snap like crazy with too much moisturizer.  Another confession--I rarely use moisturizer.  I just dab a little oil to seal the moisture from my weekly deep conditioning, and I'm usually good to go til the next washing.  

Protective styles--once again, my fine hair is finicky.  I've been wearing my hair down every day since my cut in the siggy.  This is the first time I've been able to acheive growth without mysterious thin spots from repeated "protective" styles.  

With all my LHCF violations listed above, I've gone almost six months with no trim.  My ends still look good (shocked myself) and even my family noticed how much my hair has grown.  I'll post progress pics very soon.


----------



## aloof one (Nov 4, 2007)

strawberry-jelly said:


> I voted "no heat".  I think a heat used in moderation (even direct) can be beneficial.  I'd been texturized for 2 years and wore wash-n-gos the whole time.  One day I flat ironed and my ends were fried, and I never used heat and always CW'd when I'd wet my hair.  *Once I trimmed my hair and started flat ironing on 1-2 times a month and wearing it straight sometimes, never got fried ends again.  *I really do think heat seals the cuticle and makes it stronger, when you do it in moderation and aren't using to extreme of heat.



I agree. I felt guilty about using my CHI after I bought it because of the whole Heat is Evil bandwagon. I guess if you have hair that is already damaged or something... but for someone who went from neck length to past shoulder length after I started straightening... I think that is the only thing besides braids that is going to keep my ends in check. When they're straight they dont tangle, when they dont tangle they dont break, and when they dont break I get to keep them. My hair just loves it.


----------



## aloof one (Nov 4, 2007)

SandySea said:


> The "no heat" movement is overhyped for me.  My fine hair feels mushy and dry without heat.  *Honestly, I've been frying my hair since the pic in my siggy and the ends look fine.*  I'm way too busy to walk around letting my hair dry all day.
> 
> Also, moisturizer is overhyped in my book.  *Yes, it sounds anti-LCHF, but my fine hair will snap like crazy with too much moisturizer.*  Another confession--I rarely use moisturizer.  I just dab a little oil to seal the moisture from my weekly deep conditioning, and I'm usually good to go til the next washing.
> 
> ...



Oooooh... you betta watch yourself... they gon' come get you!:assimilat 
And don't tell nobody... but ITA.  I don't even have (at least I dont think I do) fine strands, but I know my hair hated me when I thought  I had to moisturize it so much everyday. I prefer to get all that out of the way when I DC, and the rest of the time the only thing that touches my head is some cones and maybe ORS Olive Oil once after its dry for some shine. I like my hair to feel strong, not like a sponge. *Everytime I came out of a "protective" style, some hair would come out of my head. It just doesn't work for me.*


----------



## SandySea (Nov 4, 2007)

al00fone said:


> Oooooh... you betta watch yourself... they gon' come get you!:assimilat
> And don't tell nobody... but ITA.  I don't even have (at least I dont think I do) fine strands, but I know my hair hated me when I thought  I had to moisturize it so much everyday. I prefer to get all that out of the way when I DC, and the rest of the time the only thing that touches my head is some cones and maybe ORS Olive Oil once after its dry for some shine. I like my hair to feel strong, not like a sponge. *Everytime I came out of a "protective" style, some hair would come out of my head. It just doesn't work for me.*



 It all boils down to doing whatever works for your own hair.  For me, less is more. Your regimen sounds like mine.


----------



## Energee (Nov 4, 2007)

SandySea said:


> The "no heat" movement is overhyped for me.  My fine hair feels mushy and dry without heat.  Honestly, I've been frying my hair since the pic in my siggy and the ends look fine.  I'm way too busy to walk around letting my hair dry all day.
> 
> * Also, moisturizer is overhyped in my book.  Yes, it sounds anti-LCHF, but my fine hair will snap like crazy with too much moisturizer.  Another confession--I rarely use moisturizer.  I just dab a little oil to seal the moisture from my weekly deep conditioning, and I'm usually good to go til the next washing.
> *
> ...



I think this is true for me also. My hair does fine without extra moisture between washes. I guess it's because I DC with every wash and pre-poo with coconut milk.  My hair is well moisturized without adding moisture to it. I just seal the ends with oil now (coconut) when I feel it's necessary.  I was searching high and low for a good 'moisturizer'...tried many and realize they just weren't working for me...lol.  NO extra moisturizer is what worked for my hair.

I don't get trims either..can't stand the thought of it at this point and my ends are very healthy. I wear my hair in protective styles most days though...especially when I'm wearing certain clothing like wool, cashmere, nylon...etc...those really catch the hair. If I'm wearing silk I will wear my hair down.

Update: Well, I found the perfect moisturizer for myself finally...lol.  I purchased Phyto 9 Ultra Moisturizing cream and it's just wonderful. I only have used it after my last wash once but it's kept my hair so well moisturized so far without having to add it again.  Since the weather is getting cooler (I go walking early in the mornings so the cool, dry air on my hair is not good). Also, my mother is here visiting and she gets 'chilly' so we've had the heat on some nights since she's been here.  I was starting to feel my hair getting a little dryer.  Anyway, I found a great solution and it works!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 5, 2007)

moisturizing with glycerine---nitro to my strands, they just snapped and shedded.
moisturizing between shampoos....a no no unless I just smoothed water or aloe vera gel over my hair...otherwise just oil the ends
too much moisture...too much oil, too much of anything and my hair rebels...shampooing too often, airdrying often without smoothing the ends etc.  Henna loves me....so does deep conditioning...but I still go by what my hair needs at the time and am not rigid....

Just keeping it simple works best. bonjour


----------



## aloof one (Nov 5, 2007)

Mahalialee4 said:


> moisturizing with glycerine---nitro to my strands, they just snapped and shedded.
> moisturizing between shampoos....a no no unless I just smoothed water or aloe vera gel over my hair...otherwise just oil the ends
> too much moisture...too much oil, too much of anything and my hair rebels...shampooing too often, airdrying often without smoothing the ends etc.  Henna loves me....so does deep conditioning...but I still go by what my hair needs at the time and am not rigid....
> 
> Just keeping it simple works best. bonjour





Plain old glycerin? Who lied to you? Owch!


----------



## Wildchild453 (Nov 5, 2007)

valleyval said:


> Coconut milk - sticky, gooey tangly mess!



Are you sure you used coconut milk? Its very watery, not really sticky and gooey. You sure you didn't use the cream?


----------



## aloof one (Nov 5, 2007)

Wildchild453 said:


> Are you sure you used coconut milk? Its very watery, not really sticky and gooey. You sure you didn't use the cream?



wait the cream is sticky? it gives you tangles?


----------



## LunadeMiel (Nov 5, 2007)

al00fone said:


> wait the cream is sticky? it gives you tangles?


 
I used the cream yesterday along with some pure shea butter and it wasn't sticky at all nor did it give me any tangles.  I just had bits of coconut left in my hair...


----------



## Ladyhenri (Nov 5, 2007)

kiesha8185 said:


> *Some people are saying this is supposed to be a "light-hearted thread" or "don't be offended" while some people are saying that your methods of doing their hair is bs and over hyped...  Riiiiiight....Who are you to sit here and say "_______is over hyped/bs..." I don't think anything is over hyped, but some things are over-done.*
> 
> *Vitamins *I there are many people who over-do this by taking 10 pills or more. That cannot be healthy. I take flaxseed oil and EPO and I'm straight. It helps the health of my body, not just my hair.
> *MN *I actually tried this and it worked. I didn't massage it while applying it (like another poster suggested) and didn't rmr to apply it everyday, but it definitely brought back my hairline when I used to pull my twists back to much.
> ...





I agree with most of the above esp the enboldened part.


----------



## ABC123 (Nov 5, 2007)

This thread is very enlightening.   I feel as though *my PJ status just dropped down a notch.  *


Thanks Ladies for helping me to put it all into *PERSPECTIVE*.


----------



## jtsupanova (Nov 5, 2007)

SandySea said:


> The "no heat" movement is overhyped for me.  My fine hair feels mushy and dry without heat.  Honestly, I've been frying my hair since the pic in my siggy and the ends look fine.  I'm way too busy to walk around letting my hair dry all day.
> 
> *Also, moisturizer is overhyped in my book.  Yes, it sounds anti-LCHF, but my fine hair will snap like crazy with too much moisturizer.  Another confession--I rarely use moisturizer.  I just dab a little oil to seal the moisture from my weekly deep conditioning, and I'm usually good to go til the next washing.*
> 
> ...



I agree I don't think that if the moisturizer/deep con that you are using works you should not have to use it every day or every other day for that matter.


----------



## jamiss (Nov 5, 2007)

Extensive regimes scare me, mainly because I am lazy, and I like to keep all areas of my life simple. But extensive regimes for TWAs really make me 
because this is the one time in my natural journey that I can truly get away with being low maintenance. Adding a bunch of crap to my little hair is not going to make it bigger faster.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Nov 5, 2007)

You know what I think is over-hyped? 

Co-washes!


----------



## applebananas (Nov 5, 2007)

al00fone said:


> Oh, I think the biggest hype that had me disappointed was baggying. Here I was thinking my already thin, dry ends would be revitalized and shiny and more protected and stronger than ever... and all I got the next day were some still wet, soggy, spongy hair that broke when I touched it. I then realized that just because it worked for some, doesn't mean it would work for me. And those some who raved so much about it, were just that, some. _I wish people who just rub a dab of ORS Olive Oil on their pony and wrap with a scarf at night raved as much as the baggiers did, then I wouldn't have had to lose a chunk of hair in some plastic wrap that day._
> 
> Another one I can't seem to get is Oil rinsing. I refuse to slip and break my neck over something that had my head more tangled and dry than it was before I rinsed. _I need to stop jumping on these bandwagons before I do some damage, because these ACV and Oil Rinses really aren't necessary for anything but tangles and going back and rewashing just to start over in my case._
> 
> ...


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't think vitamins are BS, but when I took them I gained weight, had VERY late periods and less energy.

I stopped taking them and 2 months later I am not losing weight (without changing anything), my periods are regular and I just feel better.

I just don't think they are necessary, unless you have a diagnosed problem like anemia or something.


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Nov 6, 2007)

There are a whole lot of things I tried that didn't work. Like I think *baggying* works better on hair that is thick. I have thick hair but my ends are not. So not only was my head all sweaty, but my hair gets to break off too?! YAY!

Also, *focusing on my ends*...all that did was make things worse! All that moisture on already fragile ends=not a good thing.

*Lenzi's Request=*I mean the grease did have a nice consistency though

*Henna* I'm sure I didn't do it correctly, but once is enough..it's so messy

*Co-washing daily *man that was a mistake...although it did do something when my hair was natural.

*Pre poo(man I hate that word), wash, hot oil, wash, condition, rinse, deep condition, mix that magic potion with this magic potion, rinse it out, then wash again...but don't touch it! You must not touch it or the hair angels will punish you... rinse, squeeze, twirl, spin, dip, roll..... *I think yall get the point. Washing my hair started to feel like a quest for the Sorcerer's Stone. I lost a lot of weekends this way.lol

I think what works depends on the type of hair (1) and (2) not everybody does the method the exact same way. Some people are heavy handed, ya know?

Anyway, none of those things worked for me. After jacking up my growing hair hopping on all those bandwagons, I'm left with longer hair that's gonna have to be cut off at some point anyway. I just went back to what I know works. 

Wash 2x week...oil...braid. 

Life is so much simpler


----------



## SilverSurfer (Nov 6, 2007)

rinygirl6 said:


> There are a whole lot of things I tried that didn't work. Like I think *baggying* works better on hair that is thick. I have thick hair but my ends are not. So not only was my head all sweaty, but my hair gets to break off too?! YAY!
> 
> Also, *focusing on my ends*...all that did was make things worse! All that moisture on already fragile ends=not a good thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moroni (Nov 6, 2007)

rinygirl6 said:


> There are a whole lot of things I tried that didn't work. Like I think *baggying* works better on hair that is thick. I have thick hair but my ends are not. So not only was my head all sweaty, but my hair gets to break off too?! YAY!
> 
> Also, *focusing on my ends*...all that did was make things worse! All that moisture on already fragile ends=not a good thing.
> 
> ...


 
Rinygirl, I must hand it to you:  *YOU HAVE A HEALTHY SENSE OF HUMOR*!!!  Thank you, you made my day!


----------



## localhost (Nov 6, 2007)

al00fone said:


> Oh, I think the biggest hype that had me disappointed was baggying. Here I was thinking my already thin, dry ends would be revitalized and shiny and more protected and stronger than ever... and all I got the next day were some still wet, soggy, spongy hair that broke when I touched it. I then realized that just because it worked for some, doesn't mean it would work for me. And those some who raved so much about it, were just that, some. _I wish people who just rub a dab of ORS Olive Oil on their pony and wrap with a scarf at night raved as much as the baggiers did, then I wouldn't have had to lose a chunk of hair in some plastic wrap that day._
> 
> *Another one I can't seem to get is Oil rinsing. I refuse to slip and break my neck over something that had my head more tangled and dry than it was before I rinsed.* _I need to stop jumping on these bandwagons before I do some damage, because these ACV and Oil Rinses really aren't necessary for anything but tangles and going back and rewashing just to start over in my case._
> 
> ...


----------



## VirtuousGal (Nov 6, 2007)

What vitamins do you feel attributed to your weightgain?



HoneyDew said:


> I don't think vitamins are BS, but when I took them I gained weight, had VERY late periods and less energy.
> 
> I stopped taking them and 2 months later I am not losing weight (without changing anything), my periods are regular and I just feel better.
> 
> I just don't think they are necessary, unless you have a diagnosed problem like anemia or something.


----------



## wantingtogrow (Nov 6, 2007)

ella said:


> I wouldn't say pure BS but maybe overhyped
> 
> *Texturizing *while attempting to wear your hair straight on the regular... *just.doesn't.work.*
> 
> ...



I TIA with the frequent cutting. Thats what kept me at the same length for 7 years. I am lucky that I have never had a problem with hair breakage (touch wood) but my hair grows so slowly so when I do to the salons to relax after strecthing they would always 'trim' which would set me back months (if my hairs grows 1 inch every 4 months and then one silly stylist cut off an inch, you see what I mean). My hair grows uneven and its fine with me but I guess it really bugged the stylists out and thats what even though I only relaxed 3 times a yr, it stayed at the same length until now...


----------



## aloof one (Nov 6, 2007)

woman you are too funny



rinygirl6 said:


> There are a whole lot of things I tried that didn't work. Like I think *baggying* works better on hair that is thick. I have thick hair but my ends are not. So not only was my head all sweaty, but my hair gets to break off too?! YAY!
> 
> Also, *focusing on my ends*...all that did was make things worse! All that moisture on already fragile ends=not a good thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Namilani (Nov 6, 2007)

Since this thread is seeing a little controversy, my list is of "Things A Lot Of Ladies On The Bored Raved About, But That Didn't Work For Me!"

Miss Key 10 en 1
Silicon Mix
Giovanni Direct
MTG
Baggying
Not wrapping
AO GPB
AO Honeysuckle Rose


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 6, 2007)

what _*I*_ think is total bs:
no heat whatsoever
no or low manipulation
protective styling


----------



## Jetblackhair (Nov 7, 2007)

rinygirl6 said:


> There are a whole lot of things I tried that didn't work. Like I think *baggying* works better on hair that is thick. I have thick hair but my ends are not. So not only was my head all sweaty, but my hair gets to break off too?! YAY!
> 
> Also, *focusing on my ends*...all that did was make things worse! All that moisture on already fragile ends=not a good thing.
> 
> ...


 
Too funny.   You know the writers are on strike in Los Angeles, I think you are needed on the set.


----------



## RubyWoo (Nov 7, 2007)

SandySea said:


> Also, moisturizer is overhyped in my book.  Yes, it sounds anti-LCHF, but my fine hair will snap like crazy with too much moisturizer.  Another confession--I rarely use moisturizer.  I just dab a little oil to seal the moisture from my weekly deep conditioning, and I'm usually good to go til the next washing.



This is me. Although I don't think moisturizer is overhyped, I do think daily moisturizer is necessary depending on the condition of one's hair. In the beginning of my journey I _needed _moisturizer every day. Now, I don't.  For the past month  I've been washing and deep conditioning every 3-4 days and use a little olive oil and moisturizer about once in between washings.  My hair still feels very moist by wash day.


----------



## gabulldawg (Nov 7, 2007)

Do you think that we can maybe clarify the definition of "over-hyped"? I thought we were talking about things that people may do that don't work, or have no effect on your hair. I'm just confused because a lot of people are saying no/low heat. I definitely don't think that you can argue that heat is healthy for your hair. How is that overrated?


----------



## RubyWoo (Nov 7, 2007)

As for what is overhyped? For me, bunning is highly overrated. IMO, they can be damaging due to tension and positioning. I learned this the hard way prior to LHCF and was advised to wear different hairstyles.  They just don't agree with my hair. I can see why it works for others since the ends are protected but the pulling back(tension) into a ponytail with a holder just doesn't work for me.  When I used to bun, I had breakage on the sides and breakage where my bun was positioned.  If I ever bun again, it will be a braided bun without a holder and just secure the end with a clip. I also wouldn't do it more than one day in a row.


----------



## localhost (Nov 7, 2007)

I appreciate everyone's contribution and opinions - this thread was certainly fun to read and participate in . I respect everyone's viewpoints and I think it's great to know what y'all are thinking about the more popular bandwagons and whether or not you find them to be overhyped.

Regarding the definition of overhyped, BS, total BS, etc, I'm not going to clarify it because it is what it is. I want the definition to remain broad enough for *you* to determine what's *overhyped or BS in your opinion*. If you're unaware, I hate to be the one to break it to you, but not everything posted on here is the holy-grail of hair retention and growth, meaning it's not essential to hairgrowth, and in some cases, it doesn't apply at all. It's okay to read something and say to yourself...."Nooooooo, that doesn't look or sound right. I don't care if Susie is claiming to get 12+ inches per year (1 inch per month), something is off, so I'm not gonna fall for the okey-doke."

The way I relate some of the bandwagons on LHCF is like weight loss....(and I'm not trying to offend anyone when I say this, so please, do not take this personally)!!!!!

Many people who are overweight are willing to try anything to lose weight outside of the standard formula - diet, exercise, & consistency. <--- That's the basic formula if you want to lose or maintain weight. But instead, millions upon millions of dollars are spent on expensive (and unnecessary) diet pills, low-carb everything, atkins everything, slim fast, ephedra products, cortisol blocking agents, special diets (cabbage juice, grapefruit juice, home delivery meal boxes, etc) and the list goes on and on and on. For some people, the standard formula isn't good enough...there has to be some other way people are doing this....I'm gonna try everything under the sun, especially the xyz diet or product Susie was on because she lost 15 lbs on it.

Now let's translate this to hair. The basic formula is moisture/protein balance, protection (ends protected/heat protected), good health, and consistency. Why are we trying to fit a bunch of other things into the formula that are just _extra_? Why are we in search of the magic product or method? Isn't the basics good enough to get us to the end goal? When people report something new, overall, I think it's great that they are thinking outside of the box, but when things (IMO) are just waaaay left field, and when I read how people are jumping on bandwagons because Susie got 1.5" in 1 month using xyz product, to me that's total BS and overhyped [in SweetPea's world]. I keep thinking about Public Enemy's song "Don't believe the hype" 

I understand that some of you ladies need a broken down wikipedia definition on BS and overhyped, but just take it at face value. On the other hand, some of you clearly get what I'm trying to say and I'm glad to see that this thread is still alive and kickin  

Oh, and who am I (or any of you) to call something BS just because it didn't work for us?? Well, we're critical thinkers who know what's up with the hair game . But as always, if something is working for you, rock on!!


----------



## Cien (Nov 7, 2007)

rinygirl6 said:


> There are a whole lot of things I tried that didn't work. Like I think *baggying* works better on hair that is thick. I have thick hair but my ends are not. So not only was my head all sweaty, but my hair gets to break off too?! YAY!
> 
> Also, *focusing on my ends*...all that did was make things worse! All that moisture on already fragile ends=not a good thing.
> 
> ...


 


*Pre poo(man I hate that word), wash, hot oil, wash, condition, rinse, deep condition, mix that magic potion with this magic potion, rinse it out, then wash again...but don't touch it! You must not touch it or the hair angels will punish you... rinse, squeeze, twirl, spin, dip, roll..... *I think yall get the point. Washing my hair started to feel like a quest for the Sorcerer's Stone. I lost a lot of weekends this way.lol


LMAO!!!!
hilarious!!


------------

to answer the OP's question.....I don't think any one thing is BS or overhyped. I'm a pj to the nth power, ----and I'm wErkin on that--- and have tried several things on this board....... but I wouldn't call any of the regimens or products BS. They just didn't work for me. If I had to vote for one thing, I would say the *overnight full head baggying. *

My hair was total mush after doing that. However, my hair loved the daily baggying under a phony pony when I was doing that on the regular!

My current carrot juice and flaxseed oil challenges are mainly for my health/fitness. I'm just trying to get in the habit of ingesting both.
 Both have great hair benefits, but that's not my main goal. 

Carrot juice--and juicing period, makes my skin glow, plus the health benefits of juicing is endless!   I lub my juicer! 
and flaxseed oil has so many benefits, I don't know where to start! 

One person's trash, is another person's treasure!


----------



## pistachio (Nov 7, 2007)

No heat is #1? I don't feel so bad now when I blow-dry and flat-iron!!!


----------



## aloof one (Nov 7, 2007)

I totally agree, especially the italics. Some people take things personally, then they try to make everything negative. They come in here moaning and crying about how nothing is BS and everything worked for me or it really does work for osme people and blah blah without truly getting the point.
I think the open these threads ready and willing and waiting to get offended. 

OH NO SHE SAID SOMeTHING ABOUT MY METHOD! But I really did get 3 inches in one week from using Monkey Doo doo on my edges and pig coochie goo on my ends! Why you gotta knock it!?




SweetPea said:


> _ Regarding the definition of overhyped, BS, total BS, etc, I'm not going to clarify it because it is what it is. I want the definition to remain broad enough for *you* to determine what's *overhyped or BS in your opinion*. If you're unaware, I hate to be the one to break it to you, but not everything posted on here is the holy-grail of hair retention and growth, meaning it's not essential to hairgrowth, and in some cases, it doesn't apply at all. It's okay to read something and say to yourself...."Nooooooo, that doesn't look or sound right. I don't care if Susie is claiming to get 12+ inches per year (1 inch per month), something is off, so I'm not gonna fall for the okey-doke."
> 
> The way I relate some of the bandwagons on LHCF is like weight loss....(and I'm not trying to offend anyone when I say this, so please, do not take this personally)!!!!!_
> I keep thinking about Public Enemy's song "Don't believe the hype"
> ...


----------



## localhost (Nov 7, 2007)

al00fone said:


> I totally agree, especially the italics. Some people take things personally, then they try to make everything negative. They come in here moaning and crying about how nothing is BS and everything worked for me or it really does work for osme people and blah blah without truly getting the point.
> I think the open these threads ready and willing and waiting to get offended.
> 
> OH NO SHE SAID SOMeTHING ABOUT MY METHOD! But I really did get 3 inches in one week from using Monkey Doo doo on my edges and pig coochie goo on my ends! Why you gotta knock it!?


 
:2cool:

Somebody knows!


----------



## Amarech (Nov 7, 2007)

> Now let's translate this to hair. The basic formula is moisture/protein balance, protection (ends protected/heat protected), good health, and consistency. *Why are we trying to fit a bunch of other things into the formula that are just extra? Why are we in search of the magic product or method? Isn't the basics good enough to get us to the end goal? *When people report something new, overall, I think it's great that they are thinking outside of the box, but when things (IMO) are just waaaay left field, and when I read how people are jumping on bandwagons because Susie got 1.5" in 1 month using xyz product, to me that's total BS and overhyped [in SweetPea's world]. I keep thinking about Public Enemy's song "Don't believe the hype"
> 
> I understand that some of you ladies need a broken down wikipedia definition on BS and overhyped, but just take it at face value. On the other hand, some of you clearly get what I'm trying to say and I'm glad to see that this thread is still alive and kickin
> 
> Oh, and who am I (or any of you) to call something BS just because it didn't work for us?? Well, we're critical thinkers who know what's up with the hair game . But as always, if something is working for you, rock on!!


Girl please get outta my head!!!!  
I've seen some strange things but for me the one that took the cake was using Monistat for growth. I mean, it's a cream for vaginal yeast infection, y'all. It has no business being on our heads. For me that was just total BS.  please enough already.


----------



## Egyptjones (Nov 7, 2007)

I would neva be the one to knock anyone's hair hustle, so you do what it do, baby!

Now, what I tried and didn't like:

No Manipulation - My hair started it's own rebellion
Air Drying - Hair was a dry crunchy mess
No Heat = No shine or style for that matter
Baggying Overnight - the troops (my hair) thought I was drowning and started bailing
MTG - Once someone likened the smell to bacon grease, I was DONE
Remember, I ain't knockin' ya hustle, your hustle just ain't MY hustle.


----------



## natstar (Nov 8, 2007)

pistachio said:


> No heat is #1? I don't feel so bad now when I blow-dry and flat-iron!!!



I agree with this- I used to be really scared to use ANY heat on my natural hair, but now that I have started, it has made my hair more pliable and less prone to tangles. I will def be straightneing with moderate heat more often.


----------



## BklynHeart (Nov 8, 2007)

al00fone said:


> I totally agree, especially the italics. Some people take things personally, then they try to make everything negative. They come in here moaning and crying about how nothing is BS and everything worked for me or it really does work for osme people and blah blah without truly getting the point.
> I think the open these threads ready and willing and waiting to get offended.
> 
> *OH NO SHE SAID SOMeTHING ABOUT MY METHOD! But I really did get 3 inches in one week from using Monkey Doo doo on my edges and pig coochie goo on my ends! Why you gotta knock it!?[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## AceH (Nov 8, 2007)

al00fone said:


> *OH NO SHE SAID SOMETHING ABOUT MY METHOD! But I really did get 3 inches in one week from using Monkey Doo doo on my edges and pig coochie goo on my ends! Why you gotta knock it!?*




 hell nawww 

I think:

CON washes - overhyped
MTG - bs
MN - bs


----------



## pazyamor (Nov 8, 2007)

MtAiryHoney said:


> I'm not too sure about baggying either.
> I hope I don't offend anyone with this one, but I feel really passionate about this: I believe Wild Growth Oil (and other stinky products) is way over-hyped. That crap stinks to high heaven!! I don't care what a product does, I refuse to go around stinking LOL What is the use of having luscious, sexy, long hair if you smell like a bag of a$$holes?  I'm sorry in advance if I've offended anyone... I really do mean it... I luv your guys
> Also, I believe once your hair has grown out of your scalp, the amount of water you take in doesn't matter.


 
I was in the library "studying" and you made me laugh out loud! I was asked to leave the Undergraduate library if I could not "contain myself" but GD that was funny as heck! I have to quote you somewhere, Facebook, Myspace, Yourspace, wherever...


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 8, 2007)

Honestly... I don't understand the hype over Humecto tub vs. bottle.  I have both and see no difference between the two.   Also Elucence  seems like any other  a'ight  conditioner to me.


----------



## HAIRapy (Nov 9, 2007)

Wantlonghair_1988 said:


> I was in the library "studying" and you made me laugh out loud! I was asked to leave the Undergraduate library if I could not "contain myself" but GD that was funny as heck! I have to quote you somewhere, Facebook, Myspace, Yourspace, wherever...


 
LOL But you know I'm not lying though! Feel free to quote


----------



## VelvetRain (Nov 17, 2007)

artemis_e. said:


> You know what? I just used Mizani for the 3rd time and I have to agree with some of you girls...It's just a relaxer . Some folks were saying that it gets you straight like almost as soon as you apply it, and quite frankly, I have yet to see that. I don't know how many correctives I've done on my head to fix underprocessing that freaking Mizani mild caused...I'm using regular now (just to see) and I left in on for 20 mins, and I still have waves. I'm sticking with it for now b/c my strength/elasticity is off the chain, but as far as it being on the "perms that get you bone straight list", I'm scratching Mizani off that one, dude.


 

I have been using mizani for close to two years. I agree with it not getting your hair bone straight but I kinda like the fact it doesn't. It's gives me way more body and appearance of thicker hair because it's not giving bone straight texture.


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Nov 18, 2007)

MtAiryHoney said:


> I'm not too sure about baggying either.
> I hope I don't offend anyone with this one, but I feel really passionate about this: I believe Wild Growth Oil (and other stinky products) is way over-hyped. That crap stinks to high heaven!! I don't care what a product does, I refuse to go around stinking LOL What is the use of having luscious, sexy, long hair if you smell like a bag of a$$holes?  I'm sorry in advance if I've offended anyone... I really do mean it... I luv your guys
> Also, I believe once your hair has grown out of your scalp, the amount of water you take in doesn't matter.


 

  I feel you...I can't use anything on my hair that doesn't smell right...I still have my bottle of wild growth oil that I purchased in 2002 just taking up space...


----------



## PinkSkates (Nov 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *MtAiryHoney*
> 
> 
> _I'm not too sure about baggying either.
> ...


Amen to what she said! And these very same women wonder why they can't get a man! Maybe if you stopped putting 10 different cooking oils in your hair, stop with the coochie cream, and the homemade cow serum doo-doo you might get a man. You cannot be cute and sexy walking around with funked-up, skunky foul smelling hair. Stop the insanity...


----------



## thegirltolove (Nov 18, 2007)

pinkskates said:


> Amen to what she said! And these very same women wonder why they can't get a man! Maybe if you stopped putting 10 different cooking oils in your hair, stop with the coochie cream, and the homemade cow serum doo-doo you might get a man. You cannot be cute and sexy walking around with funked-up, skunky foul smelling hair. Stop the insanity...


----------



## clever (Nov 18, 2007)

pinkskates said:


> Amen to what she said! And these very same women wonder why they can't get a man! Maybe if you stopped putting 10 different cooking oils in your hair, stop with the coochie cream, and the homemade cow serum doo-doo you might get a man. You cannot be cute and sexy walking around with funked-up, skunky foul smelling hair. Stop the insanity...


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 18, 2007)

pinkskates said:


> Amen to what she said! And these very same women wonder why they can't get a man! Maybe if you stopped putting 10 different cooking oils in your hair, stop with the coochie cream, and the homemade cow serum doo-doo you might get a man. You cannot be cute and sexy walking around with funked-up, skunky foul smelling hair. Stop the insanity...





I just don't get the Stanky Stuff, better known as MTG. Then, they want to turn around and add MORE stinky stuff to the Stanky Stuff? STOP THE MADNESS NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Nov 18, 2007)

pinkskates said:


> Amen to what she said! And these very same women wonder why they can't get a man! Maybe if you stopped putting 10 different cooking oils in your hair, stop with the coochie cream, and the homemade cow serum doo-doo you might get a man. You cannot be cute and sexy walking around with funked-up, skunky foul smelling hair. Stop the insanity...


----------



## Mortons (Nov 18, 2007)

Since when does MN stink? I've never used it but I didn't think it smelled badly? What does it smell like?


----------



## HopefulOne (Nov 18, 2007)

I have been lurking on this board for a long time.

This is an interesting thread.  Of course, we have to remember that every head of hair of different and it is our duty to evaluate the new method or product against out individual needs.  I think all methods have to be adjusted for differences in hair type and texture.  For example, the following methods have been trending over the last 18 months.  They are all good methods for the right person.  

Baggying
MTG, BT
MN
Henna
Flat Ironing
Air Drying


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 18, 2007)

Glamourous said:


> Since when does MN stink? I've never used it but I didn't think it smelled badly? What does it smell like?



Not talking about MN. I'm talking more about when people add Sulfur 8 to their MTG mixtures. MN doesn't stink, but lawd is it greasy sometimes.


----------



## Mortons (Nov 18, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Not talking about MN. I'm talking more about when people add Sulfur 8 to their MTG mixtures. MN doesn't stink, but lawd is it greasy sometimes.



Lol well I can take a little grease, cause my man don't care . I was thinking about incorporating MN into my reg. and I think I will pick some up.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 18, 2007)

pinkskates said:


> Amen to what she said! And these very same women wonder why they can't get a man! *Maybe if you stopped putting 10 different cooking oils in your hair, stop with the coochie cream, and the homemade cow serum doo-doo* you might get a man. You cannot be cute and sexy walking around with funked-up, skunky foul smelling hair. Stop the insanity...





Glad to see this thread still alive and kickin'


----------



## so1913 (Nov 18, 2007)

Guess I can't really give a fair response to this as haven't tried anything on the poll except for vitamins and scalp massages (which I couldn't stick with long enough to see if they produced results) to say whether they are overhyped or not.  All others listed I have no interest in trying out....but if people say they work for them, hey...happy hair growing!


----------



## Swanky (Nov 18, 2007)

I do just fine without:
Carrot juice
MN
MTG
Overnight baggying &
Surge

_So, go for whatever floats your boat...**_


----------



## Miss*Tress (Nov 18, 2007)

Glamourous said:


> Lol well I can take a little grease, cause my man don't care . I was thinking about incorporating MN into my reg. and I think I will pick some up.


I am too. Yeast on the scalp causes dandruff and slows growth so what better than a yeast treatment to resolve both problems, right? 

*What hasn't worked for me:*
Air drying (unless in a humid climate, then my hair loves it)
No manipulation - too many tangles and lost hair
ACV rinses - too drying
Olive oil
Daily co-washes
*What has worked for me:*
Henna
Protective styling
Oils other than EVOO
Indian herbs
Baggy method
René Furterer growth potion (but it might have been the daily scalp massage that did the trick)
Weekly co-washes
Using a wide-tooth comb and no more brushing
 Other things I do to my hair I knew of before LHCF, like roller setting, DCing, etc. but I'll always be on the lookout for new and improved techniques. It's fun and I enjoy looking after my hair, at least for now.

HHG ladies!


----------



## Mortons (Nov 18, 2007)

Miss*Tress said:


> I am too. *Yeast on the scalp causes dandruff* and slows growth so what better than a yeast treatment to resolve both problems, right?
> 
> *What hasn't worked for me:*
> Air drying (unless in a humid climate, then my hair loves it)
> ...



Thats what causes dandruff? I never knew that. Maybe I really do need some MN cause I have flakes all the time.


----------



## tricie (Nov 18, 2007)

*WOW*; this thread is as funny and entertaining as it is truthful and real.

It is hard for me totally say what is BS since I haven't tried them all, but I will say co-washing didn't do a thing for me.  My hair *hated* it.  

Things that have worked for me are:

*Henna
BT
pre-poos
relaxer stretches
protective or less manipulative styling*

Not using heat is _not_ an option for me; I think it needs a little every now and then, but that's *my *hair.  I can't say for sure that Wild Growth oil is overhyped either; I used it mixed with a lot of other oils, so while I can't say that it _doesn't_ work, I'll say that it works with other stuff in my regimen _together._

As far as MN, I just started so we'll see how that goes; I think there is a challenge going on so we can see whether it's crap or not in a few months.  

You ladies are the bomb!  BUMP!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Nov 19, 2007)

pinkskates said:


> Amen to what she said! And these very same women wonder why they can't get a man! Maybe if you stopped putting 10 different cooking oils in your hair, stop with the coochie cream, and the homemade cow serum doo-doo you might get a man. You cannot be cute and sexy walking around with funked-up, skunky foul smelling hair. Stop the insanity...


 

I came back to this thread and saw this...too funny Pinkskates


----------



## kally (Nov 19, 2007)

I def have to use heat. My hair gets so matted if I don't.  My hair does not grow with loose stands. So heat keeps it in check.

I was having problems prev with matting. thanks to tips on a thread I started and heat, the matting has stopped.


----------



## spelmanlocks (Nov 19, 2007)

Henna.  This stuff is messy to use and left my hair hard and matted.  I'm not going to say its over-hyped just that it didn't work for me.  Perhaps I did it wrong, because I learned I should have mixed it with Yogurt or something.  In any case, I won't be doing Henna ever again.  

I do think Protective styling, stretching my relaxers, Keracare, and protein treatments have been a god send for my hair health and length.


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 20, 2007)

spelmanlocks said:


> *Henna.  This stuff is messy to use and left my hair hard and matted.  I'm not going to say its over-hyped just that it didn't work for me.*  Perhaps I did it wrong, because I learned I should have mixed it with Yogurt or something.  In any case, I won't be doing Henna ever again.
> 
> I do think Protective styling, stretching my relaxers, Keracare, and protein treatments have been a god send for my hair health and length.


----------



## deejoy (Nov 20, 2007)

Airdying aint work for me. In theory, it seemed like it would be healthier and what have you, but my hair was shedding left and right, matted and too tangled.


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 20, 2007)

_*Phytorelaxer.  Hopefully the hype on this product will die out eventually....*_ 

_*that is all*_


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 20, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Phytorelaxer.  Hopefully the hype on this product will die out eventually....*_
> 
> _*that is all*_





I'm mad at you.


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 20, 2007)

pinkskates said:


> Amen to what she said! And these very same women wonder why they can't get a man! Maybe if you stopped putting 10 different cooking oils in your hair, stop with the coochie cream, and the homemade cow serum doo-doo you might get a man. You cannot be cute and sexy walking around with funked-up, skunky foul smelling hair. Stop the insanity...



Wow, such a lady.

Edited to add:

okay sorry. Maybe I shouldn't have said that.


----------



## aurora3140 (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't understand the super no/low manipulation until one reaches her goal.  What then?  What if you do decide to straighten or do something different?  Won't it be difficult and more damaging since you are unfamiliar with actually STYLING your own hairerplexed?  And won't it be a shock to your hair as well since it's so used to being baggied, bunned, or whatever?

The way I treat my hair now is the way I'll always treat it.  For me, this means that I sometimes protective style and I also wear it out on occasion.  I'm on the bun challenge from now until December, but I'm allowing myself passes to wear my hair any way I want to on the weekends .

Also, I cannot comprehend not combing my hair.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Nov 21, 2007)

Heat is overated 

As soon as I stopped using heat regularly, my hair took off 

(i use heat once a month, if that)


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Nov 21, 2007)

For me, ORS Pak.  I hated the smell, it was so strong my eyes started watering and burning, and it did nothing special for my hair.


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Nov 21, 2007)

_*Pre poo(man I hate that word), wash, hot oil, wash, condition, rinse, deep condition, mix that magic potion with this magic potion, rinse it out, then wash again...but don't touch it! You must not touch it or the hair angels will punish you... rinse, squeeze, twirl, spin, dip, roll..... I think yall get the point. Washing my hair started to feel like a quest for the Sorcerer's Stone. I lost a lot of weekends this way.lol*_


 OMG that is toooo funny. I feel you though 

For me, BS is anybody with hair I don't want telling me whats BS.


----------



## Evazhair (Nov 21, 2007)

OMG that is toooo funny. I feel you though 

For me, *BS is anybody with hair I don't want telling me whats BS. *[/quote]

What she said.  Well stated.

Also,  I just can't bring myself to call what I don't like for me BS: 
henna: allergic rxn: itchy dry scalp and hair for months as a natural  

Pantene:  my relaxed hair hated it

No-lye relaxers: dryness, tangling

double processed hair: leads to a quest to stave off the inevitable cutting of the color out.  

direct heat on relaxed hair: my natural hair can take mad direct heat, but on relaxed,  Luckily for me, I don't need it either.

  I say it can't be BS if it works for someone else. People have to do what works for them. I just hope people in their search for what works for them don't get discouraged by this thread. You have to go through trial and error sometimes to get it right. I have been there. Eventually you find what works & lose all of the hair drama as long as you stick with what is truly for you.


----------



## hair_wit_favor (Nov 21, 2007)

dlewis said:


> The baggy method for me. It caused me to lose 1/2" of hair.


 
That baggy method is not for me...


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 21, 2007)

JD2'd said:


> *For me, ORS Pak*. I hated the smell, it was so strong my eyes started watering and burning, and it did nothing special for my hair.


yup it was jus ok for me.. not spectacular, average.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Nov 21, 2007)

aurora3140 said:


> I don't understand the super no/low manipulation until one reaches her goal. What then? What if you do decide to straighten or do something different? Won't it be difficult and more damaging since you are unfamiliar with actually STYLING your own hairerplexed? And won't it be a shock to your hair as well since it's so used to being baggied, bunned, or whatever?
> 
> The way I treat my hair now is the way I'll always treat it. For me, this means that I sometimes protective style and I also wear it out on occasion. I'm on the bun challenge from now until December, but I'm allowing myself passes to wear my hair any way I want to on the weekends .
> 
> *Also, I cannot comprehend not combing my hair*.


 
I cannot comprehend that either...


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 21, 2007)

_*I'm just checking......I did say that Phytorelaxer is waaaaaaaaaay over-hyped right?*_

*It is the DEVIL....made in hell, usa*


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't think heat is overrated.

It depends on how someone prefers to wear her hair.

Some people do prefer straighter sleek hair. Others like big hair.  

I think some ladies, including myself, take style and the look they want just as important as retaining length and you do what you do to maintain whatever it is that is important to you.


----------



## laCriolla (Nov 22, 2007)

baggying by far for me. didn't work because i'm a wiilllld sleeper


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 22, 2007)

> For me, *BS is anybody with hair I don't want telling me what's BS. *


 

_*Oh....and...snap.....*_
**

**


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 22, 2007)

sealing

*sprints out of thread*


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Nov 23, 2007)

pinkskates said:


> Amen to what she said! And these very same women wonder why they can't get a man! Maybe if you stopped putting 10 different cooking oils in your hair, stop with the coochie cream, and the homemade cow serum doo-doo you might get a man. You cannot be cute and sexy walking around with funked-up, skunky foul smelling hair. Stop the insanity...


 
The idea that a woman cannot get a man because of using MTG or any other growth aids  is ludicrous. Shoot- if you just want ANY man without regard to his looks, character, charisma, babymama status and financial status- then they are everywhere!! 

And if the old adage is true-about the way to a man’s heart is thru his stomach- then walking around smelling like bacon would be a plus. 

MTG, MN- No MTG, no MN, whatever the case may be- do you. At the end of the day that what really matters.


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 23, 2007)

ChocalateDiva said:


> The idea that a woman cannot get a man because of using MTG or any other growth aids  is ludicrous. Shoot- if you just want ANY man without regard to his looks, character, charisma, babymama status and financial status- then they are everywhere!!
> 
> And if the old adage is true-about the way to a man’s heart is thru his stomach- then walking around smelling like bacon would be a plus.
> 
> MTG, MN- No MTG, no MN, whatever the case may be- do you. At the end of the day that what really matters.



I did not agree with that post either.  Maybe it was the way she worded it - total turn off and I don't even use any of those products.


----------



## localhost (Nov 24, 2007)

sprungonhairboards said:


> For me, BS is anybody with hair I don't want telling me whats BS.



So if someone doesn't have hair down to their crack, they shouldn't have an opinion on what they think is BS?  You can go somewhere with that....


----------



## CurleeDST (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh durn I didn't take it that far.  I figured she meant someone with chewed up ends tryna tell her what won't be effective is someone she would not listen to.  

YIKES!




SweetPea said:


> So if someone doesn't have hair down to their crack, they shouldn't have an opinion on what they think is BS?  You can go somewhere with that....


----------



## localhost (Nov 24, 2007)

CurleeDST said:


> Oh durn I didn't take it that far.  I figured she meant someone with chewed up ends tryna tell her what won't be effective is someone she would not listen to.
> 
> YIKES!



That's a given.  From what I see, people are quick to drool over someone's hair just cuz it's long, even if the ends are chewed or their regimen is questionable.


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 24, 2007)

baggying
s-curl (erm yeh right its junk in a tub)
toical growth aids - i really haventthe time to be fiddling and applying stuff to my head, rather pop a pill!


----------



## localhost (Nov 24, 2007)

Candy_C, I'm glad you posted your opinion on topical growth aids--




			
				Candy_C said:
			
		

> baggying
> s-curl (erm yeh right its junk in a tub)
> *toical growth aids - i really haventthe time to be fiddling and applying stuff to my head, rather pop a pill!*



Using Song_of_Serenity's post as an example, just because someone has long hair and they come with new stuff, it must be _the thing_ that grows long hair.  Candy_C doesn't even use the stuff....how IRONIC!!!  But because she has long hair and posted about it, it must golden.



song_of_serenity said:


> *I'm sure the only one laughing is Candy_C, the one who came to the boards, spoke about how MN helped her/ her mum (I think) and got ridiculed. Look how many people are using it now, *and not only using it, getting results! I'm one of them. The only time I'm laughing is with glee because today, I actually wore my hair all the way back and my edges were full!



Nothing against Candy_C and Song, I'm just using this as an example, so people please, take it at face value.  Draw your own conclusion.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Nov 24, 2007)

This is a great thread!!!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Nov 24, 2007)

*tiptoes in thread with shield*

Many of you ladies hit my thoughts right on the head as far as...

*Baggying* (that was the biggest mess I ever made not to mention it did nothing for my sex life).
*Henna *(my hair doesn't like it)
*Oil Rinses* (my hair is too fine for this)
*Shikakai Powder *(the hardest hair ever)
*Aveda DR *(expected to be blown away for how much I paid)

Now what is working for me...

*No direct heat*
*Cowashing*
*Low manipulation*
*Glover's 5% Sulfur for growth and healthy scalp*
*Deep Conditioning*

When I first joined the forum I was trying everything and my hair suffered a little with breakage.  I am in the process now of adopting the KISS rule for my hair and using up/throwing away all of this crap I have collected over the last several of months.  It's just ridiculous.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Nov 24, 2007)

HoneyDew said:


> I don't think heat is overrated.
> 
> It depends on how someone prefers to wear her hair.
> 
> ...



yeah, you gotta do what works best for you.

using heat everyday is what brought me to LHCF.  As thick as my hair is, if I used heat more often, it would thin out and break off as it did in the past, and i wouldn't retain _any _length.

eta - but when i do straighten it...  hmmmmmm ummmmm


----------



## Moroni (Nov 24, 2007)

SweetPea said:


> Candy_C, I'm glad you posted your opinion on topical growth aids--
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I apologize in advance for poking my nose in, OK?  I realized, though, that Song's mistake was in the name, and not the reference:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=21846#post21846

It was *SpecialC* and not *Candy_C*, who introduced the growth aide that a lot of us swear by.


----------



## indefinite (Nov 24, 2007)

SweetPea said:


> Candy_C, I'm glad you posted your opinion on topical growth aids--
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scratchch


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 24, 2007)

DSylla said:


> yeah, you gotta do what works best for you.
> 
> *using heat everyday is what brought me to LHCF*.  As thick as my hair is, if I used heat more often, it would thin out and break off as it did in the past, and i wouldn't retain _any _length.
> 
> eta - but when i do straighten it...  hmmmmmm ummmmm



I have a cousin that told me that she is having some breakage and thinning hair.  She also told me that she uses heat everyday!   I know that has to be her problem, but I am not sure how willing she is to step away from the curling iron.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Nov 24, 2007)

HoneyDew said:


> I have a cousin that told me that she is having some breakage and thinning hair.  She also told me that she uses heat everyday!   I know that has to be her problem, but I am not sure how willing she is to step away from the curling iron.



i would guess so.

maybe you can introduce her to flexi rods?  if she flat irons once a week, she could keep it straight and curly through-out the week with rods


----------



## curlcomplexity (Nov 24, 2007)

Please don't "e-beat" me...but I think:

Baggying your whole head (the only time I do this is when I accidentally fall asleep whlie the cap is on my head) and...

No heat what so ever...

Is not for me.


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 25, 2007)

DSylla said:


> i would guess so.
> 
> maybe you can introduce her to flexi rods?  if she flat irons once a week, she could keep it straight and curly through-out the week with rods




That's a good idea and kinda what i do now, except I use Satin Foam rollers.

I saw my cousin last night actually.  She deal need some help. I wish she would come to the board.  Her entire back section and nape area is thin and kinda broken.  Her coat was rubbing all against it.  I wanted to clip her hair up bo badly.  But, I guess you can't really tell some folks.


----------



## DayStar (Nov 25, 2007)

no heat what so ever


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Nov 25, 2007)

HoneyDew said:


> I did not agree with that post either. Maybe it was the way she worded it - total turn off and I don't even use any of those products.


 
HoneyDew your hair is looking great!! Nice growth. The layers will grow out.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 25, 2007)

nappywomyn said:


> Indeed. I don't think any of those things are overhyped - unless the over hype is believing that it will do the same thing for EVERYONE - no matter what you eat, what state your hair is in, the type of water you have, the other products you use on your hair, your natural body flora, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> I mean, something as straightforward as limiting your calories to lose weight doesn't work EXACTLY the same for everyone (otherwise errybody would be skinny, right?) so why should hair products work exactly the same?
> 
> ...




I agree with everything you said!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 25, 2007)

al00fone said:


> Plain old glycerin? Who lied to you? Owch!


I decided a long time ago to do a recommended "Rosewater and Glycerine" combo and it was a disaster! broken strands everywhere!
I should have clarified: Any Commercial products containing glycerine just do not meet my hair needs. I hate the smell of them, some contain peanut oil....scary!!!! for those with allergies...(Shea Hair Lotion, one of the brands),
some smell like laundry "bounce" and just dry out my hair. Now I make my own moisturizer that "contains" glycerine and so far so good. bonjour


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 25, 2007)

jtsupanova said:


> I agree I don't think that if the moisturizer/deep con that you are using works you should not have to use it every day or every other day for that matter.



Totally agree!


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 25, 2007)

SweetPea said:


> Candy_C, I'm glad you posted your opinion on topical growth aids--
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HUH HUH??


WHAT?

*I AINT NEVER USED NO MN!

NOR HAS MY MOTHER!*


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 25, 2007)

HoneyDew said:


> I don't think vitamins are BS, but when I took them I gained weight, had VERY late periods and less energy.
> 
> I stopped taking them and 2 months later I am not losing weight (without changing anything), my periods are regular and I just feel better.
> 
> I just don't think they are necessary, unless you have a diagnosed problem like anemia or something.


I agree from some bad personal experience.
I think Vitamins are fine if what you are taking is "compensating" for what is LACKING in your regular diet or due to Health Issues at the time. Vitamin overdose can make you VERY ILL!!!! not to mention bloated. I take a multi and hair vitamin occasionally, just in case. lol bonjour


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Nov 25, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> HUH HUH??
> 
> 
> WHAT?
> ...


 

LOL- She came back and said that it was SpecialC not Candy_C.


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 25, 2007)

ChocalateDiva said:


> LOL- She came back and said that it was SpecialC not Candy_C.



LOL OH

i was going to say!

(not that i have anything against mn users)

but i have to bite the bullet

indian powders n oils have increased my growth rate


----------



## fivetimestwo (Jan 12, 2008)

for me, MTG or any equivalent (homemade sulfur mixes etc.) I did notice a slight increase in growth but it just wasn't worth the hassle for me. I never could get the sulfur smell out of my satin scarves or pillowcases. I was also tired of all my jewelry tarnishing quickly.


----------



## CarLiTa (Jan 12, 2008)

Phew, we're coming clean!

Mine would have to be:

Baggying- tried that my first year here, and thought, what in the world?! my WHOLE HEAD was soggy and wet. And it was TOO much stress trying to make sure that the plastic bag on my head wouldn't show

Surge- WHY did I get on that bandwagon? All I got was sensitive scalp and NOTHING ELSE.

No manipulation- Thank goodness I didn't continue with that. It seems to work so well for some people, but for whatever reason, if I don't attempt to comp my hair, it will just get more tangled! BUT, I think that was because of...

Airdrying- Oh boy. I finally came to the realisation this year. I always noticed that whenever I airdried my hair, I would SHED more. It is really weird, but I would just sit there and if I happened to touch my hair, a strand with the white bulb at the end would come out. That happened quite often actually. Airdrying also causes more tangles for me and more breakage. Only once in a while do I get great airdrying. I think rollerset is a better way, which is why in 08, that's what i'll be doing!

No heat whatsoever- I have a theory now. To build antibodies, your body needs to be introduced to the virus or whatever it is that could hurt it so that it can know to build the antibodies to protect itself from said virus. I feel like that's the way with my hair. It needs to get some heat from time to time, so that it can know to withstand trouble. I feel like since airdrying all the time, my hair has become very fragile. It's difficult to attain the right moisture balance with airdrying: I either get dry or oily, when I just want my hair JUST RIGHT (that has happened a few times, but it's not consistent). Now, though, I don't think all types of heat are equal. I'd have to make sure my hair is really strong before introducing it to flat-irons. 

In terms of what people do:

OVER-DOING EVERYTHING. 
I always find it a little humorous when something is introduced to the board, and people sign up to use it, BUT they create INSANELY ELABORATE ways to use it. Sometimes I just think: why not try it the simple way first? Because usually, when people DO see results, they're like "well, I was doing this, that, the third, the fourth, the fifth, so I'm not really sure what attributed to the growth."
OR, they DON'T get results... and honestly, all the other stuff that they mixed with a product could have stopped them from getting the optimal growth.


----------



## fluffylocks (Jan 14, 2008)

1. Henna
2. No heat
3. No Manipulation


What i dont understand/think is overhyped

1. That texturized/texlaxed hair deserves a name other than relaxed. IMO it doesnt really matter how long the relaxers is left on, your hair is still relaxed.
2. Being facinated over every thing involving hair from other countries  If a Silicon Mix conditoner works, and Henna, that doesnt mean everything from the DR or India is proven or the best thing for hair. That would be like imo another country discovering Hollywood Beauty Conditoner, then buying every product from America they could and doing a common American hair regimen.


----------



## amwcah (Jan 14, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> 1. Henna
> 2. No heat
> 3. No Manipulation
> 
> ...


 
*Valid points!*

For me:

Growth aids period
Henna
DR products
PIBBS


----------



## MissFallon (Jan 14, 2008)

I agree that what works for on may not work for others. I kinda think the baggie method is overboard for me but I do feel it works for some, especially those who have problems retaining moisture. I also think that no manipulation is BS unless u r really good at keepig styles a long time cuz your hair ends up looking a mess and ends up tangled.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 15, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> What i dont understand/think is overhyped
> 
> 1. That texturized/texlaxed hair deserves a name other than relaxed. IMO it doesnt really matter how long the relaxers is left on, your hair is still relaxed.




I don't think anyone doubts that it is not "relaxed", it is just a way to describe the difference, and there is. As a person with about 3 inches of bone straight ends and 5-6 inches of texlaxed hair from the roots up, there is a difference.  Kinda like those hairtypes.  They are not set in stone, but they do give us a round about idea so that we are on the same page.


----------



## Nola Darling (Jan 15, 2008)

*CHI Silk Infusium* 
It does NOTHING I say NOTHING for my hair. I really don't get the hype.

*Henna*
Using Henna was like dying my hair. My hair was left dry and unmanageable. I am still nursing it back to health. I really did like the color though. Just be careful with it.

I will NEVER jump a bandwagon. Ever. Keep it Simple and do you!


----------



## fluffylocks (Jan 15, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> I don't think anyone doubts that it is not "relaxed", it is just a way to describe the difference, and there is. As a person with about 3 inches of bone straight ends and 5-6 inches of texlaxed hair from the roots up, there is a difference. Kinda like those hairtypes. They are not set in stone, but they do give us a round about idea so that we are on the same page.


 
I do really think that some people doubt that their hair isnt relaxed. Like if they were to divide the board into natural and relaxed, i think some texlaxed/texturized/underproccesed people might think they go in the natural category. And thats what i mean by that....I know that texlaxed and bonestraight are not the same exact thing and thats the reason that they have seperate names, but it seems some people think they have seperate names because they are completly opposite, but imo any hair with lye or no lye on them go into the relaxed catogory and there can be subdivisions from there as far as how relaxed you are, imo natural is just that, but it seems some people think they are not in the relaxed category, but 60% natural instead.(hoped that made sence). Thats not to offend anyone or anything, but that is just something i think is overhyped or outdone


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jan 16, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> *I do really think that some people doubt that their hair isnt relaxed.* Like if they were to divide the board into natural and relaxed, i think some texlaxed/texturized/underproccesed people might think they go in the natural category. And thats what i mean by that....I know that texlaxed and bonestraight are not the same exact thing and thats the reason that they have seperate names, but it seems some people think they have seperate names because they are completly opposite, but imo any hair with lye or no lye on them go into the relaxed catogory and there can be subdivisions from there as far as how relaxed you are, imo natural is just that, but it seems some people think they are not in the relaxed category, but 60% natural instead.(hoped that made sence). Thats not to offend anyone or anything, but that is just something i think is overhyped or outdone


 
Really??  hmmm,  unless there are people trying to play off their texlaxed hair as natural, I've never seen this.

My hair is texlaxed and I know that I have chemical in my hair, however, my hair is closer to the natural side of texture than the relaxed side.  It is what it is and I am often mistaken for being natural.

There is a big difference from when I was fully relaxed to my current 5 minute texlaxed hair.  That's just the way it is.  It's different.  Not better, just different.  I am still relaxed.  I wouldn't be able to comb my hair it it wasn't for chemical assistance


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm texturized/relaxed, but identify more with naturals, I follow similiar regimens and wear similiar styles. I have plenty of texture left in my hair, so I treat it like other curly heads do (natural and texturized). My hair does not require the extra care or that bone straight relaxed heads do.


----------



## krissynick (Jan 19, 2008)

SweetPea said:


> And pure BS?
> 
> I've been around a while, and I'm spending more and more time on this side of the site. I've gone back hundreds of pages to catch up on discussions over the last couple of years, and I'm shocked to see some of the bandwagons that have been started .
> 
> ...


 

girl finally somone who feels the way i feel.. ...


----------



## Nicole4rc (Jan 19, 2008)

I had to go with baggying. Itappeared to be a good idea, but my hair broke off  because of it!


----------



## Hair Iam (Jan 19, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> Indeed. I don't think any of those things are overhyped - unless the over hype is believing that it will do the same thing for EVERYONE - no matter what you eat, what state your hair is in, the type of water you have, the other products you use on your hair, your natural body flora, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> I mean, something as straightforward as limiting your calories to lose weight doesn't work EXACTLY the same for everyone (otherwise errybody would be skinny, right?) so why should hair products work exactly the same?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hair Iam (Jan 19, 2008)

> ChocalateDiva said:
> 
> 
> > The idea that a woman cannot get a man because of using MTG or any other growth aids  is ludicrous. Shoot- if you just want ANY man without regard to his looks, character, charisma, babymama status and financial status- then they are everywhere!!
> ...





Brilliant !


----------



## Hair Iam (Jan 19, 2008)

What is truly over-hyped is..quite a few of the ladies who quote scripture and have religious overtones  in their  threads ..using profanity in their speecherplexed


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 19, 2008)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> I'm not gonna say any method is over-hyped. What works for some just doesn't work for all.


 
I agree with this. Also, something may not work for you if you don't do it properly (i.e. using a certain product or using it improperly). Like if you use too much of a particular moisturizer, it can drown your hair and lead to breakage.


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Jan 19, 2008)

MtAiryHoney said:


> I believe Wild Growth Oil (and other stinky products) is way over-hyped. That crap stinks to high heaven!! I don't care what a product does, I refuse to go around stinking LOL What is the use of having luscious, sexy, long hair if you smell like a bag of a$$holes?


 
  

OMG, Though I'm guilty of using this myself in the past, I am still trying to pick myself up off the floor!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jan 20, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> I do really think that some people doubt that their hair isnt relaxed. Like if they were to divide the board into natural and relaxed, i think some texlaxed/texturized/underproccesed people might think they go in the natural category. And thats what i mean by that....I know that texlaxed and bonestraight are not the same exact thing and thats the reason that they have seperate names, but it seems some people think they have seperate names because they are completly opposite, but imo any hair with lye or no lye on them go into the relaxed catogory and there can be subdivisions from there as far as how relaxed you are, imo natural is just that, but it seems some people think they are not in the relaxed category, but 60% natural instead.(hoped that made sence). Thats not to offend anyone or anything, but that is just something i think is overhyped or outdone


 
I understand what you are saying I am Texlaxed/Texturized, But I was natural first, But once I applied that Chemical I knew I was no longer natural, So of course I will go with the Relaxed side. Now I don't know why others would feel they are still natural after they done a Relaxer for even 6 minutes, I never heard of this, But who knows. I don't feel it is overhyped at all, It is just some of us don't want bone straight hair, or we want our hair more curlier or managable. But you didn't offend anyone, we are all entitled to our Lovely Opinions


----------



## BonBon (Jan 20, 2008)

NappyParadise said:


> I understand what you are saying I am Texlaxed/Texturized, But I was natural first, *But once I applied that Chemical I knew I was no longer natural,* *So of course I will go with the Relaxed side. Now I don't know why others would feel they are still natural after they done a Relaxer for even 6 minutes*, I never heard of this, But who knows. I don't feel it is overhyped at all, It is just some of us don't want bone straight hair, or we want our hair more curlier or managable. But you didn't offend anyone, we are all entitled to our Lovely Opinions



 I do because it didnt make any difference to my hair pretty much whatsoever. Everyone around me sees nappy as ever hair, so do I and I have to treat with my hair in the same way I did before, it looks the same so for description purposes  I'd use natural before texlaxed although I am aware that only half of my hair is virgin. I definately wouldn't pick relaxed, diff strokes for different folks

 I dont subscribe to the one drop (of ORS) rule


----------



## SleepyJean (Jan 20, 2008)

I can honestly say I haven't really jumped on any bandwagon, but mainly because I don't have the money for most of them. Now, I did jump on the low maipulation bandwagon slightly, but I really didn't commit. 

I'm just going to cosign on what has been said time and time again. What works for others may not work for everyone. Somethings I hear I sound extreme, though, but hey....if it works y'all can going in with your bad selves.  I'll be happy for you!! 

However, I do think some members are soooo anxious for growth, that they sometimes exaggerate on their _alleged_ growth to remain optimistic. I've seen my mom do this, and I also think I'm guilty.  I've developed a realistic approach to my hair now.


----------



## PinkSkates (Jan 20, 2008)

> Originally posted by *Autumnluv*
> I do because it didnt make any difference to my hair pretty much whatsoever. Everyone around me sees nappy as ever hair, so do I and I have to treat with my hair in the same way I did before, it looks the same so for description purposes I'd use natural before texlaxed although *I am* *aware that only half of my hair is virgin. I definately wouldn't pick relaxed*, diff strokes for different folks
> 
> I dont subscribe to the one drop (of ORS) rule


 
What are the Pros to having 2 different textures of hair? Do you find it easier to manage 50% virgin and 50% relaxed hair? Do you have to treat the natural hair differently than the relaxed portion of your hair?


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jan 20, 2008)

Autumnluv said:


> I do because it didnt make any difference to my hair pretty much whatsoever. Everyone around me sees nappy as ever hair, so do I and I have to treat with my hair in the same way I did before, it looks the same so for description purposes I'd use natural before texlaxed although I am aware that only half of my hair is virgin. I definately wouldn't pick relaxed, diff strokes for different folks
> 
> I dont subscribe to the one drop (of ORS) rule


 
Of course it is different strokes for different folks, I see some people apply a Relaxer and have there hair not take at all, And I see that some's texture will lean more to the natural side, But I get what you are saying  But there is also debate over coloring natural hair etc. But Oh well, if they are happy, then I am happy, I Love to see all hair!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 20, 2008)

This is my very *FIRST *thread post! I HAD to post on it, though, bc it is TOO funny! I really think the methods that work for you depends on what you and your hair needs. Period. 

I am a _little_ skeptical about the hair growth agents that are not specifically designed for human hair growth being rubbed into my head less than 1/2 an inch away from my brain... ...still laughing at some of the "cootchie cream" comments...whew...


----------



## Minnie (Jan 20, 2008)

It is mn for me, it caused me headache, chest pains and hair loss or shall I say bald spots.  My hair was braided and the whole braid came out at the root.


----------



## Evazhair (Jan 20, 2008)

Minnie said:


> It is mn for me, it caused me headache, chest pains and hair loss or shall I say bald spots.  My hair was braided and the whole braid came out at the root.



Now that's scary


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Jan 21, 2008)

Minnie said:


> It is mn for me, it caused me headache, chest pains and hair loss or shall I say bald spots.  My hair was braided and the whole braid came out at the root.



Oh whoa, I knew about possible headaches, but the rest of it? Totally scary.  Sorry you had to endure through all of that!erplexed


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Jan 21, 2008)

Hair Iam said:


> What is truly over-hyped is..quite a few of the ladies who quote scripture and have religious overtones in their threads ..using profanity in their speecherplexed


 
PUHREACH!!  I won't add anything to that as I understand that it can be a touchy subject for some but some of us need to hear it...It can be like that when you're still trying to figure out ....

Thumbs up to you for having the courage to say what so many of us think.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 21, 2008)

Minnie said:


> It is mn for me, it caused me headache, chest pains and hair loss or shall I say bald spots.  My hair was braided and the whole braid came out at the root.



I would be concerned about putting anything creamy that is prone to create dryness when I have braids in.  I mean the build up it could cause would surely be bad for braids and that would be true for many things not just MN.  Unless of course you had some kind of allergic reaction to something in the cream. I don't use MN, but I think the cases of it making hair fall out at the root are rare and that there could be some other problem going on there.


----------



## Minnie (Jan 21, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> I would be concerned about putting anything creamy that is prone to create dryness when I have braids in. I mean the build up it could cause would surely be bad for braids and that would be true for many things not just MN. Unless of course you had some kind of allergic reaction to something in the cream. I don't use MN, but I think the cases of it making hair fall out at the root are rare and that there could be some other problem going on there.


 

I think that it was an allergic reaction to something in it.  As to the braids coming out... that is conistant with allergies ( I've had blistering after eating things I wasn't suppose to... I have learned about my allergies the hard way).  I did not have any dryness to hair, I spray it 2-3 times a day.  My mn journey only lasted a few days.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Jan 23, 2008)

Minnie said:


> It is mn for me, it caused me headache, chest pains and hair loss or shall I say bald spots. My hair was braided and the whole braid came out at the root.


 
Wow thats why i didnt understand that whole mn rave on here. Not knocking no one else but i wasnt about to hop on that bandwagon train.


----------



## BonBon (Jan 23, 2008)

NappyParadise said:


> Of course it is different strokes for different folks, I see some people apply a Relaxer and have there hair not take at all, And I see that some's texture will lean more to the natural side, But I get what you are saying  But there is also debate over coloring natural hair etc. But Oh well, if they are happy, then I am happy, I Love to see all hair!!!!



 True, I think I need to get in your bootcamp by the way


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jan 23, 2008)

Autumnluv said:


> True, I think I need to get in your bootcamp by the way


 

Well What is Stopping Ya!!!!! Come On Over LOL!!!!


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 24, 2008)

Keracare products!

I look at the ingredients in some of that mess and I don't understand what the big deal is. And every one I have tried is not worth the $$ they charge for it.

Aveda Products!

I have used a couple of decent products from the line. Love the Universal Styling Cream. But, the $$ they charge for that stuff is obscene. Not worth it and WAY over-hyped.


----------



## shtow (Jan 24, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> Keracare products!
> 
> I look at the ingredients in some of that mess and I don't understand what the big deal is. And every one I have tried is not worth the $$ they charge for it.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this! I have had my eye on Aveda but never purchased. I also read Keracare's ingredients and *refused *to put that stuff in my hair. That is one line I never took a second look at. Glad it works for some people but I'm not taking that chance.


----------



## Evazhair (Jan 24, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> Keracare products!
> 
> I look at the ingredients in some of that mess and I don't understand what the big deal is. And every one I have tried is not worth the $$ they charge for it.
> 
> ...





definitely agree.I love the relaxer for me.  I submitted to the whole keracare program and all I really got was good looking but dry hair. Cones & mineral oil galore. Humecto is cool, but it doesn't work consistently for me. 

I have mixed emotions about aveda. I love their skin products(sensitive skin). I used Aveda in the early 90s when I was relaxed. I liked  curessence, elixir and deep penetrating  revitalizer. Still they just don't give me consistent moisture I really need. I stopped using their hair products when it would take half a bottle of conditioner at a time--that was the overhype for me.I could spend a fraction of $ and get the same results with something else. When I hear raves about Aveda I always think must be nice to not have my ridiculous moisture needs.


----------



## MsCounsel (Jan 25, 2008)

Artemis said:


> Er, um, ok then...
> 
> I think I that there are so many extras on here that can preoccupy one's mind but also can stifle growth (specifically length retention). Ok, so you pre-poo'd, clarified, regular-shampoo'd, conditioned, deep conditioned, then did an oil rinse, and you haven't even got to styling yet?!? *You gotta be kidding me! I don't have time to do all that, and if I did, I still wouldn't*  .


 
ITA

I think baggying and DC are overhyped. I done three DC in the last year and a half. I tried baggying and it helped a bit but then it seemed like all I got was a headache. 

Also - stretching - stretching my hair right off my head!!! I can't last more than 8 weeks.    I tried the gradual stretching and .  

It's all to each her own!!! 

Also, my hair likes heat. No heat for me = lots and lots of breakage.


----------



## RubyWoo (Jan 25, 2008)

DSylla said:


> Really??  hmmm,  unless there are people trying to play off their texlaxed hair as natural, I've never seen this.



I've never seen this either.  All the texlaxed heads on this board (from what I've seen) acknowledge their use of a relaxer but just for less time to leave some texture in their hair.  As Honeydew stated, it's just another more specific way (or board terminology/slang) to describe the texture of their hair with a relaxer.


----------



## landa5050 (Jan 25, 2008)

I soooooo loooove this thread 
I am a newbie and Im currently at APL, I been this length for almost two years Its like I cant get past this point, so when I found this sight, I was ready to try everything. Thank goodness for this thread because now I know what I will and will not waste my time trying.  But I do have to admit there has been more positive comments from MN users than negative, so I might have to try that one out, I might give me the push I need for BSL


----------



## hothair (Jan 26, 2008)

Where to begin- I came unto this site cause a friend gave me MTG and it worked. MN seems to give me decent growth too- baggying I don't like but it works for my sis. 
My problem is not growing but retaining, having said that I've gone from 2 inches of hair in Feb/March to hair that's brushing shoulder (leaving out colouring-twice, gelling flat ironing and texlaxing all within 6 weeks), I think most things work u just need to be consistent with them- and some may not just agree with YOU but I'm always open to new information even if I don't use it immediately- u never know...anyone with info on another coochie cream variation can pm me


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Jan 26, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> Keracare products!
> 
> I look at the ingredients in some of that mess and I don't understand what the big deal is. And every one I have tried is not worth the $$ they charge for it.
> 
> ...


 

DITTO...I refused to spend that kind of money on Kera Care when I saw the ingredients


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 27, 2008)

_*I don't think I've said it for a few months...so let me get it out of my system....*_

PHYTORELAXER....WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY OVER-HYPED......

_*ORS has an Olive Oil Relaxer that I heard is the bomb diggity...that's not hyped up enough...*_

_***okay, that should hold me for another few months until I have to say it again...*_


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 22, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I don't think I've said it for a few months...so let me get it out of my system....*_
> 
> PHYTORELAXER....WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY OVER-HYPED......
> 
> ...



 nah I think you just told us that last month.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 22, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> nah I think you just told us that last month.


 

_*U wrong for that HD....*_ 

_*I will hold off from saying it again...until at least...hmmmm....counts fingers...June..._*

_*And I will agree with you about the Keracare*_...
_(when I look back now....I just.......*sigh*)_

_and politely disagree with you about the AVEDA...._
_I too thought it was hype...but...it made me step out on NTM..._
_and it was a wrap.  I got caught up...like Usher did..._


----------



## chebaby (Feb 22, 2008)

i voted for no heat
i think its overrated because i love my press and curls.
i think what it is is that some women just cant hold styles as long as others or wash more than others. so if you was your hair every week then press and curl, yess thats too much heat. but if you are like me then it's not.
i get my hair washed deep con pressed and curled once a month. in between that time i might wash my hair myself but i find that when i go the full month or longer(don't hurt me) i get the most growth. and my hair is apl. my only problem is the bleach in my hair. but once thats gone i'm through with color.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 22, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*U wrong for that HD....*_
> 
> _*I will hold off from saying it again...until at least...hmmmm....counts fingers...June..._*
> 
> ...



Girl, Aveda be costing WAY too much dough!  I own a few items from there, but I could never put them in regular rotation.  But, I am trying to get 4000 points in the Pure Privilage program and I have 1500 to go, so I pick up things in there every now and then.  I know I am crazy for just wanting 4000 points, but I need it. LMAO

And as long as they keep sending me postcards for free samples....

I need to get in there before next Friday to get my sample of Smooth Infusion Style-Prep Smoother.

I want to try the Shampure Conditioner.  Smells good - and it's cheap! LOL

But, you somebody that be spending the cash on big liters and gallons of stuff!  I can't hang with the hair care ballerz around here!


----------



## CurleeDST (Feb 22, 2008)

I am at 3600 points on my pure privilege card and anything beyond 4,000 I don't want.  The products are at the 4,000 level!!!!  Shampure shampoo and conditioner is what I want.



HoneyDew said:


> Girl, Aveda be costing WAY too much dough!  I own a few items from there, but I could never put them in regular rotation.  But, I am trying to get 4000 points in the Pure Privilage program and I have 1500 to go, so I pick up things in there every now and then.  I know I am crazy for just wanting 4000 points, but I need it. LMAO
> 
> And as long as they keep sending me postcards for free samples....
> 
> ...


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 22, 2008)

CurleeDST said:


> I am at 3600 points on my pure privilege card and anything beyond 4,000 I don't want.  The products are at the 4,000 level!!!!  Shampure shampoo and conditioner is what I want.





That's what I want!  Girl it comes with the candle and brush too!!  I am getting that bad boy!


----------



## CurleeDST (Feb 22, 2008)

LOL as my husband would say "they got you hooked and they just reeling you in now"



HoneyDew said:


> That's what I want!  Girl it comes with the candle and brush too!!  I am getting that bad boy!


----------



## MsSharee06 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Here's my opinion no offense to anyone:*

*- No heat whatsoever is totally overhyped; I use heat every time I go to the stylist which is bi weekly. Airdrying is a definite no no for me, my hair just dosen't like it.*

*-Complete self styling is overhyped. I personally decided to start going to a stylist every two weeks and taking care of my hair in between visits, its nice to get a professional second opinion.*


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 23, 2008)

CurleeDST said:


> LOL as my husband would say *"they got you hooked and they just reeling you in now*"


----------



## Moonxyz (Feb 23, 2008)

-anything indian
-so called 'expensive' products who have EXACTLY the same incredient as cheapies


----------



## _belle (Feb 23, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I don't think I've said it for a few months...so let me get it out of my system....*_
> 
> PHYTORELAXER....WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY OVER-HYPED......
> 
> ...



*glad you said something. . . because i was DEF gonna try the phyto.  I would've been some kinda upset if I would have had to wait another 2-3 months to relax because i had a sucky one. i am too tired of tried these "heaven sent" relaxers, only to have the same dry results. mizani will NEVER happen again on this end, and creme of nature is the devil'sbrew. best relaxer i have had was the olive oil relaxer tho. my hair immediately felt better after the relaxer. with all the other ones I have start immediately repairing my hair once i rinse*


----------



## CurleeDST (Feb 23, 2008)

Thinking extremely cheap hair products are just as good as more medium-priced ones.  OH HECKY NO!  The Suaves of the world are just garbage products and you have to use so much of it that by the end of the year, you were better off buying slightly higher priced, better quality products which only require you to use a dime-size vs. half the bottle every wash.  They tend to last very long so over the life of the product, the  per use price most likely comes out cheaper.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 23, 2008)

_belle said:


> *glad you said something. . . because i was DEF gonna try the phyto.  I would've been some kinda upset if I would have had to wait another 2-3 months to relax because i had a sucky one. i am too tired of tried these "heaven sent" relaxers, only to have the same dry results. mizani will NEVER happen again on this end, and creme of nature is the devil'sbrew. best relaxer i have had was the olive oil relaxer tho. my hair immediately felt better after the relaxer. with all the other ones I have start immediately repairing my hair once i rinse*


 

_Confession: I've used phytorelaxer since '04....and I will continue to do so until they stop making it.....but...it only seems to work for like 10 people on the whole board...so I'm trying to do my small part to save some folks from dry hair and breakage heartache because they were curious because one of the ten heads that use it (including myself) were raving about it... --  You should be fine with the ORS..._ _* goes back to hold up the 'stop the Phytorelaxer hype' picket sign..*_


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 23, 2008)

CurleeDST said:


> Thinking extremely cheap hair products are just as good as more medium-priced ones. OH HECKY NO! The Suaves of the world are just garbage products andyou have to use so much of it that by the end of the year, *you were better off buying slightly higher priced, better quality products which only require you to use a dime-size vs. half the bottle every wash. They tend to last very long so over the life of the product, the per use price most likely comes out cheaper*.


 
_I must admit...I leaned toward this philosophy when buying AVEDA._

_I bought two liter sizes last March ('07) of the Brilliant. I'm still on the 1st liter and I use it EVERY week...I think it may finally run out in March/April._

_That bugged me out. It's so concentrated, you don't need to use a ton of it...it does makes a difference._

_My rationale in purchasing a gallon (looks at Honeydew) was that it was the equivalent of almost 4 liters...*so I'm straight for years as far as that particular product goes* and it worked out cheaper for me to get the large size especially since I use it regularly. _

_And my 16 oz Intensive DR Treatment just ran out last week that I was using from last March. I'm just now going to open up the 2nd bottle from my stock._

_but adding....there are some cheapies/lesser cost conditioners that work very well._

_I implement both cost sections._


----------



## CurleeDST (Feb 23, 2008)

I guess we need to qualify cheap.  I would say a $1 shampoo and conditioner is cheap.  I find you  get what you pay for.

And to speak on what you found out - if you spend $68 bucks on a liter of an Aveda product and you use it once a week for a year - that is slightly over $1 a week for a quality product so it comes out about the same if you use Suave since you can easily go through a $1.00 bottle in a week.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 24, 2008)

CurleeDST said:


> *Thinking extremely cheap hair products are just as good as more medium-priced ones.* OH HECKY NO! The Suaves of the world are just garbage products and you have to use so much of it that by the end of the year, you were better off buying slightly higher priced, better quality products which only require you to use a dime-size vs. half the bottle every wash. They tend to last very long so over the life of the product, the per use price most likely comes out cheaper.


 
 sister!  V05, Suave, etc. just don't work for me! 

ETA: Why did I think of your post today when I considered getting that $67 liter of DR???


----------



## iris601 (Feb 24, 2008)

Affirm is the only relaxer that doesn't blow my scalp through the roof.

Now Mizani relaxer is definitely over-hyped.  The shampoo and conditioners are cool.  Motions relaxer is 10 times worse on my scalp than Mizani.


----------



## 21Trixie (Feb 28, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> sister!  V05, Suave, etc. just don't work for me!


 

Never worked for me either.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 29, 2008)

this is a great thread. posting to suscribe(4)....coming back later to post my reply.


----------



## mstee07 (Feb 29, 2008)

Soooo glad to find that I am not the only one that no heat works for.  My relaxed hair was dry and frizzy from the air dry and I have had enough issues than to have to deal with that too.  

Moisturizing daily doesn't work for me either. Product just builds on my hair.  I have not been on my hair journey for a full month yet but I am quickly finding out what works and what doesn't.  Thanks to everyone for their contribution.


----------



## african princess (Mar 5, 2008)

*Boundless Tresses*-- was an oily mess & turned a few strings of my hair grey

*Monistat*-- undecided about this one erplexed

*Daily co-washing-*- I'm to lazy and don't like to keep wet hair on a daily basis. 

*No hair grease never/ever method*--Sorry but I have extremely dry hair  & yes I still lightly grease my scalp on a weekly basis with a carrier oil and massage my scalp.  It works for me. Others see no need in it but my hair needs it. 

*ACV/baking soda clarifying method*-- My hair was bone dry and extremely brittle afterwards, even when I deep conditioned it still seemed yuck! 

*Silicon Mix* super duper heavily perfumed conditioner that tangled the hell out of my hair.  However, I think it works wonders for people with finer hair textures.  My 4b natural wasn't having it.   

Things I do like: 
SCurl 
Carrier Oils (Coconut, Jojoba, Almond) 
Glycerin 
Henna (however, too time consuming)


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 5, 2008)

-I am starting to think the MaxiGlide now that some ladies are getting breakage.  But I still look forward to trying it.

-Indian Juices and Berries.


----------



## deltagyrl (Mar 5, 2008)

Dominican Blowouts.

I've gone three times now and I've hated my hair each time. 

My hair has also started to resist dom. products.

Currently using ORS shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## scorpian (Mar 5, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> Keracare products!
> 
> I look at the ingredients in some of that mess and I don't understand what the big deal is. And every one I have tried is not worth the $$ they charge for it.
> 
> ...



I AGREE about the Keracare.....Humecto was a bad joke....The shampoo made my relaxed hair and my daughter's natural hair a hard,dry tangled mess and I had to stop using the cream hair dress after I realized how dry and brittle my hair was getting from using it.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 10, 2008)

_*whispers*_

Phytorelaxer...

_*sorry Honeydew*_


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

I am NEVER putting, um..........*Coochie cream* on my head. There has to be a better way.....

 Sorry - please still *love me* if you disagree!!!! Please don't 
smack me around the forum:hardslap:



_**SJ hides***_


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 11, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> -I* am starting to think the MaxiGlide* now that some ladies are getting breakage. But I still look forward to trying it.
> 
> -Indian Juices and Berries.


 
ITA.  
I have buyer's remorse...the thing sat in the trunk of my car for about a week before I took it in the house...when I finally got around to opening it I was just erplexed. 
I don't know what it was, it just didn't excite me at all. 
It didn't look like something that's good for hair plus I get good results from regular flat irons. 
I know a lot of ladies love it, and that's cool...it's not for me ...I'm sending it back, PRONTO!


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Mar 11, 2008)

Baggying... it didnt do too good for me.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 11, 2008)

african princess said:


> *Boundless Tresses*-- was an oily mess & turned a few strings of my hair grey
> 
> *Monistat*-- undecided about this one erplexed
> 
> ...


 
ITA with some of them:

*Daily Cowashing* - the same reason as above.

*No hair grease*(I actually disagree that this is over-hyped) - I use oils on my scalp but I don't think that's considered "grease" 

*ACV Method* - When I tried it, it dried my hair out badly too.

Also:
*No heat* - I don't know about that. I can see minimal heat, but no heat is radical.

*Baggying the entire head* - Made my hair wet.

I'm sure I'll think of more...I'm quickly figuring out what works and what doesn't (for me).


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Dang this has gotten really long! lol 

I agree that what works for some may not work for all. 

Protective styling (all the time) I just don't understand why grow all this long healthy hair...only to bun it everyday or wear wigs, just because? 
I don't think it's BS...I just don't understand the concept of NEVER seeing your hair.  When are you enjoying it?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 16, 2008)

HE LTR ***ducks*** 

It's nice but not HG material and I probably won't repurchase (if I ever use it up). erplexed


----------



## shtow (Mar 16, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> HE LTR ***ducks***
> 
> It's nice but not HG material and I probably won't repurchase (if I ever use it up). erplexed


 
Thank you!


----------



## MissMasala5 (Mar 16, 2008)

{BiB} Finding MySelf said:


> Dang this has gotten really long! lol
> 
> I agree that what works for some may not work for all.
> 
> ...



I am trying to get to BSL without the need to trim. I am a stickler for healthy ends, and since I am still wearing knits and sweaters, I prefer not to have my hair rubbing against them. So, I put my hair up and keep my ends moisturized. I want to stay at BSL until I am full BSL, and will wear my hair down pretty much all the time and trim my ends every 2 months.


----------



## LABETT (Mar 16, 2008)

No Heat -My hair is funny does not like to airdryed all the time and I blowdry and use heat protectants with no problems.
I actually think my hair likes heat.


----------



## 2grlsandme (Mar 16, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> Half the stuff people do on this board.  I don't doubt that some of these methods work but I just feel like it's too much work for me. It's just extra for no reason. Also, we have to remember that what works for one person may not work for another. And another thing, I think alot of stuff people post on this board make us paranoid that every little thing we do is going to cause damage. I'm sorry but what is the point of having hair if you can't do anything with it for fear of damage? Some people actually sit around here counting strands of broken and shed hair. I ain't got time.
> 
> ETA: I did try MN once a year or two ago and it did work. I was relaxed then and could see the difference. I just couldn't remember to apply it every day. And I got tired of buying all those little tubes. That was the only growth aid I ever tried though.


 
Girl I'm with you.


----------



## quasimodi (Mar 16, 2008)

Minnie said:


> It is mn for me, it caused me headache, chest pains and hair loss or shall I say bald spots. My hair was braided and the whole braid came out at the root.


 
Dang! I am so sorry you had to go through that.

I used a mixture of MN for about two weeks, but then gave it up, because I started getting a bump or two where I was applying it.  Perhaps it was too greasy.  I don't know.


----------



## MizAvalon (Jun 10, 2008)

Growth aids, definitely.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 10, 2008)

{BiB} Finding MySelf said:


> Dang this has gotten really long! lol
> 
> I agree that what works for some may not work for all.
> 
> ...



by the time you grow your hair you dont want to even deal with it


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 10, 2008)

daephae said:


> ITA with some of them:
> 
> *Daily Cowashing* - the same reason as above.
> 
> ...


I was always afraid of those clarifying methods! I'm glad I steered clear!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 10, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> -I am starting to think the MaxiGlide now that some ladies are getting breakage.  But I still look forward to trying it.
> 
> -Indian Juices and Berries.



I still dont get that one! it was very hard to use for me with those teeth!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 10, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I am NEVER putting, um..........*Coochie cream* on my head. There has to be a better way.....
> 
> Sorry - please still *love me* if you disagree!!!! Please don't
> smack me around the forum:hardslap:
> ...



hehehehe *Coochie Cream* that one always killed me!


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> hehehehe *Coochie Cream* that one always killed me!


 
Yeah, vajayjay cream erplexed ... one thing I WILL NOT put on my scalp! 
MN users don't kill me!  :hardslap:


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 10, 2008)

daephae said:


> ITA with some of them:
> 
> *Daily Cowashing* - the same reason as above.
> 
> ...


 
ETA to my original post:

*MSM* - ...no ma'am. My stomach couldn't handle it.

*GNC UltraNourishhair* - they are gigantic PLUS they STINK.

*KeraCare Products* - $80 down the drain...all that mess is...well, a MESS! 

*HE LTR* - Too Perfumey for me!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 10, 2008)

daephae said:


> ETA to my original post:
> 
> *MSM* - ...no ma'am. My stomach couldn't handle it.
> 
> ...



ooh if LTR is perfumey, and it actually smells good , I am going to love it


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 10, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> ooh if LTR is perfumey, and it actually smells good , I am going to love it


 
..give me your address, I'll send it to you for free (unless you're international)! I only used it once.


----------



## InnerSoul (Jun 10, 2008)

MizAvalon said:


> Growth aids, definitely.


 

I agree.. your hair grows from your scalp anyway...regardless of what's on it.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 10, 2008)

daephae said:


> ..give me your address, I'll send it to you for free (unless you're international)! I only used it once.



 I am not international

Pm'ing you now!


----------



## tarheelgurl (Jun 10, 2008)

Overnight baggying sucked for me and I also got breakage.


----------



## FAMUDva (Jun 10, 2008)

dlewis said:


> The baggy method for me.  It caused me to lose 1/2" of hair.




I feel the same way about the baggy method... it didn't work for me either  

I feel like NO heat whatsoever is BS for me...  I find I can have health, growing hair with retention even using heat (sparingly).

I'm on the fence about MTG...  It works for dandruff, but I didn't see the 1" of hair growth like other said.

ETA: CW doesn't do a thing for me either.


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jun 10, 2008)

subscribing...

I think that some protective styles can be over hyped, like bunning, for instance. Maybe it works for some, but I think that I have had a lot of breakage from using ponytail holders!

Hope this doesn't offend anyone, that's just my humble opinion


----------



## Son26 (Jun 10, 2008)

{BiB} Finding MySelf said:


> Protective styling (all the time) I just don't understand why grow all this long healthy hair...only to bun it everyday or wear wigs, just because?
> I don't think it's BS...I just don't understand the concept of NEVER seeing your hair. When are you enjoying it?


 
I agree.  I know someone with bsl hair who hides her hair away all the time.  The few times I've seen her with her hair down she looked so pretty.  I only protective style on the weekends.


----------



## oooop2 (Jun 10, 2008)

{BiB} Finding MySelf said:


> Dang this has gotten really long! lol
> 
> I agree that what works for some may not work for all.
> 
> ...


 
I often wonder the same thing....


----------



## naturalgurl (Jun 10, 2008)

Overnight baggying has worked for me BUT I do believe you shouldn't do it EVERY night. Also this is for people with dry hair like myself. At least that's my opinion. 

The protective styling. I believe in it but I also am a true believer of enjoying your hair. If you treat your hair like it's fragile, it will be. Treat it as if it's strong and it will be that. I do protective buns daily because I have little time to fool with this whole wet mane every morning. 

ORS was over hyped in my opinion. I ran out and bought the BIG bottle and it made my hair fall or shed. Whatever you want to call it. I tried other raved about products and got the same result. Mucho shedding, so in my world BSS products are over hyped. I use all natural and my hair is very manangeable and growing. Who says you have to buy expensive (or inexpensive) BSS products to have healthy hair?


----------



## Angkin73 (Jun 10, 2008)

-*MN *I think has been way over hyped. I stopped using it. I didn't see any more growth than I usually get. 
*-*No heat I think is over kill.....I got just as good results when I used to use heat. The only reason I don't use heat since I decided to go natural, was because the one time I did use it, my curl pattern changed in that spot. And to this day it hasn't reverted back. It was two months ago!
*-Henna*, I never used it so ......makes me want to go *Hmmmmm*?
-Also all the *pre poo, co-wash, DCing, oil rinsing and many, many, many more. *I mean come on.... it makes my head spin just thinking about it all. I have done all this and have seen no better results than when I used to shampoo and condition once a week. 
Although I do like the deep conditioning. All the rest just makes me wanna go *Hmmmm*?
I mean how do I know if its all the things I'm doing to my hair and putting in it, or if its just my hair being and doing it own thing, naturally? 
But no offense to any one, this is all just my humble, humble opinion.


----------



## gottabme247 (Jun 11, 2008)

At least its just the azzhole and not the wholeazz

That is too funny! I have nothing to add. I'm just lurking today.


----------



## AshMoBev (Jun 11, 2008)

{BiB} Finding MySelf said:


> Dang this has gotten really long! lol
> 
> I agree that what works for some may not work for all.
> 
> ...


 

*MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY!!!!*


----------



## Qualitee (Jun 11, 2008)

Over-hyped to me

Airdrying
Indian products
Baggying
No heat what so ever
No combing
MN never did it but still
No wrapping


----------



## audacity. (Jun 11, 2008)

naturalgurl said:


> If you treat your hair like it's fragile, it will be. Treat it as if it's strong and it will be that.


 
This is some GREAT food for thought.  Thank you, NG


----------



## Aussie (Jun 11, 2008)

i feel like these grow oils are BS!! but i havent stoped using them


----------



## Kacie (Jun 12, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> Half the stuff people do on this board.  I don't doubt that some of these methods work but I just feel like it's too much work for me. It's just extra for no reason. Also, we have to remember that what works for one person may not work for another. And another thing, I think alot of stuff people post on this board make us paranoid that every little thing we do is going to cause damage. I'm sorry but what is the point of having hair if you can't do anything with it for fear of damage? *Some people actually sit around here counting strands of broken and shed hair.* I ain't got time.
> 
> ETA: I did try MN once a year or two ago and it did work. I was relaxed then and could see the difference. I just couldn't remember to apply it every day. And I got tired of buying all those little tubes. That was the only growth aid I ever tried though.



I know... some people  .  It's hard not to inspect those hairs.


----------



## ebonylocs (Jun 12, 2008)

thinkpinkprincess said:


> subscribing...
> 
> I think that some protective styles can be over hyped, like bunning, for instance. Maybe it works for some, but I think that I have had a lot of breakage from using ponytail holders!



Ummm. What does this have to do with whether protective styles are effective or not? 

Protective styling is simply hiding the ends of your hair from the elements and from contact with other stuff. Whether or not you choose to do those styles with ponytail holders is your choice.  You can also do buns without ponytail holders, extension braids, wigs, any kind of style with your ends pinned up or rolled under.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 12, 2008)

Aussie said:


> i feel like these grow oils are BS!! but i havent stoped using them




OMG, I am in  with your wig and must have one. If you can cp one for me, I would so appreciate it. Just lmk what form of payment you accept. That wig is so HOT!


----------



## naturalgurl (Jun 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *glamazon386* 

 
_Half the stuff people do on this board.  I don't doubt that some of these methods work but I just feel like it's too much work for me. It's just extra for no reason. Also, we have to remember that what works for one person may not work for another. And another thing, I think alot of stuff people post on this board make us paranoid that every little thing we do is going to cause damage. I'm sorry but what is the point of having hair if you can't do anything with it for fear of damage? *Some people actually sit around here counting strands of broken and shed hair.* I ain't got time. 

ETA: I did try MN once a year or two ago and it did work. I was relaxed then and could see the difference. I just couldn't remember to apply it every day. And I got tired of buying all those little tubes. That was the only growth aid I ever tried though._


*I count shed hairs, but I wouldn't count them if they were in a huge ball. If I had more hair that shed than I could count, like in the past, I would be in the bathroom forever. I count them now because I'm in awe of how few they are, and I'm talking 20hairs at the most. When you come from shedding like a sheep dog to hardly any shedding, you count your blessings!*


----------



## caramelma (Jul 5, 2008)

CHI SILK INFUSION! This stuff is over priced and way over rated. it does nothing for my hair actually i like fantasia frizz buster wayyyyyyyyy better.


----------



## hurricane (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm a newbie and my first bandwagon was the MN. I bought the stuff mixed it and threw it away. I just could not bring myself to use it. I thought about the chemicals they use in that stuff plus the chemicals in my relaxer. Uhh, Uhh. Too much.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Sep 7, 2008)

Artemis said:


> Er, um, ok then...
> 
> I think I that there are so many extras on here that can preoccupy one's mind but also can stifle growth (specifically length retention). *Ok, so you pre-poo'd, clarified, regular-shampoo'd, conditioned, deep conditioned, then did an oil rinse, and you haven't even got to styling yet?!? You gotta be kidding me! I don't have time to do all that, and if I did, I still wouldn't * I think that Macherieamour (as well as other members!) mentioned on her blog once that your hair is only gonna absorb what it needs and the rest gets washed away. So, really what's the point in doing all that? I truly don't get it. But it works for some, I guess. Like I mentioned before, I am a PJ, but I have grown into a PJ that has a bunch of stuff that works, and I'm buying liters of it, y'know? My regimen is simple, and that's what's going to keep me motivated 2 yrs down the road when I'm (G-d willing) at mid-back.





Well, baggying didn't do it for me. And I haven't jumped on any other bandwagons yet.


----------



## TwoKaylas (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm laughing way too much at some of these respones... I think growth aids and no heat whatsoever. Low heat actually helps my hair... and when it comes to growth, I think that has more to do with nutrition and overall well being (balanced hormones, stress) and your haircare regimen.


----------



## TwoKaylas (Sep 8, 2008)

Rinygirl6... 





> Pre poo(man I hate that word), wash, hot oil, wash, condition, rinse, deep condition, mix that magic potion with this magic potion, rinse it out, then wash again...but don't touch it! You must not touch it or the hair angels will punish you... rinse, squeeze, twirl, spin, dip, roll..... I think yall get the point. Washing my hair started to feel like a quest for the Sorcerer's Stone. I lost a lot of weekends this way.lol



Girl, you got me in tears...


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 8, 2008)

I laughed my way through this thread.  I haven't read everything but I do plan to go back.  I will share what has been highly touted on this board but will not work for me:

rollersetting--I do not have the time, patience, or energy for this.  I did one roller and was done.

no heat--There is no way I plan to do all this work on my hair and not use heat.  Otherwise it would look like a HAM!

wrapping--I spent more time combing and brushing trying to get my hair to wrap that I felt I was in my hair too much.  I will wear a satin scarf and/or bonnet nightly but my hair just won't be "wrapped" underneath.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Sep 8, 2008)

I think I have the most simplest regimen out. I lap on some DC twice per week and wrap up my hair. I do it in the morning or midday and go about my business. Then I wash it out at night (with a moisturizing shampoo) and put some leave-in on and an oil to seal. Thats it. I keep my hair in plaits and either wear a half wig or just put a wrap on. No heat (exect if I use a heating cap to DC).

My hair has been growing like crazy. I think that all these methods like ayurvedic, henna, etc are overrated. If you are having trouble with your hair then I say try it....but if it ain't broke don't fix it! I am so tempted to try ayurvedic hair care but since there is nothing wrong with my hair I can't find anyway to fit it into my regimen. I'm too busy to be stuck in my dorm room doing my hair.

I don't think hair growth aids are over hyped though. If they add more than 10 mins to your routine than yeah..its too much. But adding a little OCT/BT/MN to your hair at night is not that big a deal (I use growth aids off and on)

I do wish vitamins would come back on the board. I feel like people used to put more value in vitamins and supplements...now people just want quicker fixes. I need to get back on my vits


----------



## He_Leads_I_follow (Sep 8, 2008)

Embria said:


> There are a whole lot of things I tried that didn't work. Like I think *baggying* works better on hair that is thick. I have thick hair but my ends are not. So not only was my head all sweaty, but my hair gets to break off too?! YAY!
> 
> Also, *focusing on my ends*...all that did was make things worse! All that moisture on already fragile ends=not a good thing.
> 
> ...


 
Too Funny!


----------



## Mis007 (Sep 8, 2008)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> I'm not gonna say any method is over-hyped. What works for some just doesn't work for all.


 
so true and i think we all should know this by now ...everything is trial and error on here...I find the term "over-hyped" a problem as many ladies on here rely on the testimonials of what works for others and what others have tried...seeing this over-hyped thread will perhaps keep ladies from sharing their findings whether good or bad..


----------



## Christina Dior (Sep 8, 2008)

Rinygirl6... 
Quote:
Pre poo(man I hate that word), wash, hot oil, wash, condition, rinse, deep condition, mix that magic potion with this magic potion, rinse it out, then wash again...but don't touch it! You must not touch it or the hair angels will punish you... rinse, squeeze, twirl, spin, dip, roll..... I think yall get the point. Washing my hair started to feel like a quest for the Sorcerer's Stone. I lost a lot of weekends this way.lol 
 2 true omg


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm sure someone could say any styling method or product is overhyped b/c it didn't work for them.

My hair despised baggying. It always caused my hair to tear and break.  For someone else, it probably helped them get to BSL or WSL or beyond!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Sep 8, 2008)

I can't remember if I already posted this, but if I didn't it bears repeating:

V05!!! :crazy: 
I know I'm bout to make some people mad. :swordfigh

I gave up on cowashing bec this con sucks on my hair.  It's drying, almost as drying as poo to me. Then I tried cwing with better cons, and, well the rest is history.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes, that stuff dries my hair out!!!! and it gets so hard and crispy. No matter which way I use it, it's a big DON'T for me! 



Butterfly08 said:


> I can't remember if I already posted this, but if I didn't it bears repeating:
> 
> V05!!! :crazy:
> I know I'm bout to make some people mad. :swordfigh
> ...


----------



## **SaSSy** (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't think the correct term is "overhyped", but these are the things that I tried since on this board that didn't work for me:

Don't 4 me:
*Hanna*: It made my hair look fired, dyed and lay to the side! I even made a thread about it:http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=256541&highlight=sassyb4classy

*MT:* I used it for a month, and I saw growth, but no enough to continue to use it, I get that same amount of growth if I just didn't use it

*Biotin:* I don't see any difference in my hair too much, but it do look alot thicker (near the ends). 

*Silcone Mix:* erplexed (that says it all)

*Aveda Damage line (except the conditioner):* really didn't do what I was hoping for and full of hype! I used cheaper things that worked a whole lot better!

Do work for me:
*Bunning:* I looooooooove doing this all day everyday because out of everything I do now, this actually works for me ( just have to watch my temples for thinning because I always had thinning there). 

*Aveda Dry line*: It's really pricy but I really like this line, and it works really good compare to the damage line!

*Mizani butter blend (mild):* I loooove this relaxer and will only use this relaxer because it makes my hair look really full and not overprocessed!

*Co-washing:* I really like this in the summer, but really don't do it that much anymore!

*Baggy (ends only):* This is one of my favs that I do all the time because I have extremely dry ends (color, and relaxing) so I never get overly moisture on my ends. I never put anything in the bag, just on the hair. 

*Rollersetting:* I use to do this all the time, but it takes too much time and I'm too busy to do it at home anymore. 

*Airdrying:* This has really thicken up my hair, and improved the healthy of my hair overall (I don't do it too much in the winter and dry my hair under the dome dryer. 

*Braidouts:* I really like this when I'm airdrying or just want a different look.


----------



## loved (Sep 10, 2008)

Henna

Constant protective styling/Never wearing your hair out


----------



## MissNina (Sep 10, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> I can't remember if I already posted this, but if I didn't it bears repeating:
> 
> V05!!! :crazy:
> I know I'm bout to make some people mad. :swordfigh
> ...



I sooooo agree.....V05 S U C K S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 11, 2008)

I have to agree about the baggying. I tried baggying two years ago even before I knew what the term was. I did it to do a deep conditioner overnight. When I woke up my hair was a soggy mess. I tried it again just yesterday to see what would make my ends less prone to breaking even though my hair for the most part is very healthy. I woke up with my hair in a sweated wet mess and my ends were worse. Never again. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## la flaca (Sep 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *{BiB} Finding MySelf*
> _Dang this has gotten really long! lol _
> 
> _I agree that what works for some may not work for all. _
> ...


 
I agree, I need to enjoy my hard work!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Sep 11, 2008)

Christina Dior said:


> Rinygirl6...
> Quote:
> Pre poo(man I hate that word), wash, hot oil, wash, condition, rinse, deep condition, mix that magic potion with this magic potion, rinse it out, then wash again...but don't touch it! You must not touch it or the hair angels will punish you... rinse, squeeze, twirl, spin, dip, roll..... I think yall get the point. Washing my hair started to feel like a quest for the Sorcerer's Stone. I lost a lot of weekends this way.lol
> 2 true omg


 

Girl that's funny right there


----------



## Irresistible (Sep 11, 2008)

daephae said:


> ..give me your address, I'll send it to you for free (unless you're international)! I only used it once.



Since I happened to land back on this thread I wanted to say thank you again for my stuff sweetie


----------



## lilmsjanet (Sep 15, 2008)

i think mega tek and oct what ya ma call it is over hyped i havent seen anyone with such amazing growth that i just have to go out and buy it


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 15, 2008)

I think the good hair days hair pins are over hyped.  They hurt my head.  Bobby pins are way cheaper- and don't hurt my head at all.


----------



## AngelDoll (Sep 15, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> I think the good hair days hair pins are over hyped.  They hurt my head.  Bobby pins are way cheaper- and don't hurt my head at all.



I thought Good Hair Day hair pins were over hyped too; until I figured out how to use them. I make sure that I put them in my hair with the tips pointing away from my scalp,that way they do not dig into my scalp. 

Now I really love them. I use them everyday for my bun. They are very comfortable. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 16, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> I thought Good Hair Day hair pins were over hyped too; until I figured out how to use them. I make sure that I put them in my hair with the tips pointing away from my scalp,that way they do not dig into my scalp.
> 
> Now I really love them. I use them everyday for my bun. They are very comfortable.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## LovinLocks (Sep 16, 2008)

dlewis said:


> The baggy method for me. It caused me to lose 1/2" of hair.


 
How?  I'm curious.


----------



## Chevelure618 (Sep 16, 2008)

GIOVANNI LEAVE-IN DIRECT.

Couldn't wait to try this and I keep giving it chances, but it leaves my hair a soggy, dull mess.  I use it the day before I am going to shampoo.


----------



## casey3035 (Sep 16, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Funniest thing I've heard (read) all day! For me, MN is the one that's just waaay over the top.  I already hate the cream when I HAVE a yeast infection so why on earth would I wanna apply it to my scalp when nothing's wrong?  That's just my humble opinion.  I do baggy overnight sometimes, but not on a regular basis and that's when I feel my ends need a lil extra moisture, like if I'm too lazy to wet/wash a 2-day old WnG. I'm a cowashing fool and my hair has benefitted which just once again confirms, to each his/her own.


Co-washing is great!


----------



## casey3035 (Sep 16, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> I think Surge is over rated and paying $50 for it on Ebay is just CRAZY!!! Most products that people rave about dont work for me and I rarely see posts about products that I use! I guess my hair is just weird!



It's so crazy to see different opinions...Surge most def worked for me. (Not doubting you or anything) Also MN mixed with castor oil grew in my edges! I couldn't believe it. I guess different strokes for different folks...LOL.


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 16, 2008)

BCing...  It seem like everyone is jumping on that bandwagon... Congrats to all who do though...


----------



## SoCalli (Sep 16, 2008)

All growth aides are overrated.


----------



## yuriko (Sep 16, 2008)

i just started taking care of my hair a month ago, and I found that I cannot co-wash daily later, but I found that I can cowash twice a week, and wash once a week, and thats what works for me, but I am 4b, am sure those will softer looser curls can wash more often


----------



## stixx (Nov 19, 2008)

The no heat bandwagon for sure....protective styling too. I don't see the point in growing out your hair if you can't enjoy it.


----------



## Napp (Nov 19, 2008)

no trimming

i think few people can get away with not trimming damage and "nursing hair back to health"


----------



## *fabulosity* (Nov 19, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *No, I am not laughing with you. I shouldn't have to threaten to shank Jin for some damn conditioner. Its NOT THE DAGGONE SERIOUS! Hatin' arse philippinos... trying to keep the hair secrets for themselves.*
> 
> *No, but seriously, they don't want you up in their store... They be doing our people so wrong when we come up in there.*


 
this made me laugh so hard and I"m still laughing..lol..what we will do for our hair..there is no such concept as.."its not that deep" when it comes to our tresses!


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Nov 19, 2008)

Heat Nazi's are always good for a chuckle. Baggying overnight sucked on my hair, I woke up a sloppy mess in the morning. Everything else on that list has worked for me at some point. Don't know what MN is, and I don't care.  To each their own.


----------



## heyfranz (Nov 19, 2008)

Baggying leaves my hair soggy and weak.  Airdrying leaves it crunchy.


----------



## India*32 (Nov 19, 2008)

What is MN and MTG.


----------



## India*32 (Nov 19, 2008)

What is MN and MTG?


----------



## LondonDiva (Nov 19, 2008)

Everything on the list seems OK to me except the baggying. That to me is OH.

The only hyped thing I use is Mega-Tek. That's my staple for life. Never had growth like it without it before in all the years I've been on here.


----------



## Muse (Nov 19, 2008)

SweetPea said:


> And pure BS?
> 
> I've been around a while, and I'm spending more and more time on this side of the site.  I've gone back hundreds of pages to catch up on discussions over the last couple of years, and I'm shocked to see some of the bandwagons that have been started .
> 
> ...



Right on point! People avoid heat like it's the plague and I can't understand why. If you use it properly it's ok. I find it funny that people will knock heat users and reach for the box of relaxer Also no manipulation...I have never seen so many people claim to not comb or brush. Sorry but I just can't fear my hair like that. If I don't comb I will have so many shed hair tangled in this bush and that just makes things worse. To me that's kinda like saying "I have dry skin when I wash my body so I just don't shower anymore" But I guess whatever works for some. I'm just saying personally I will and never have stopped combing or brushing my hair and it's growing exceptionally well and I'm a transitioning 4b!


----------



## PinkSkates (Nov 19, 2008)

> Originally posted by *Muse*
> Right on point! *People avoid heat like it's the plague and I can't understand why. If you use it properly it's ok. I find it funny that people will knock heat users and reach for the box of relaxer* Also no manipulation...I have never seen so many people claim to not comb or brush. Sorry but I just can't fear my hair like that. If I don't comb I will have so many shed hair tangled in this bush and that just makes things worse. To me that's kinda like saying "I have dry skin when I wash my body so I just don't shower anymore" But I guess whatever works for some. I'm just saying personally I will and never have stopped combing or brushing my hair and it's growing exceptionally well and I'm a transitioning 4b!


 
Yeah...that one makes me laugh and SMH everytime I read a post bashing heat usage...I'm like you gotta' be smoking something if you think slapping Sodium Hydroxide/Guanidine Hydroxide on your head every few months is healthy! (not bashing any one...'casue I used to realx my hair too back in the day!) But that relaxers are healthier than heat straightening argument aint never gonna fly with me!


----------



## LondonDiva (Nov 19, 2008)

I think I can see where the heat/relaxer debate comes into play about which is healthier and why some people may say that.

Relaxers - Only touch the NG every few months.
Heat - appliances are always applied to the entire length of the hair everytime you use it.

I personally have no opinion on either. I remain heat free but won't knock anyone that uses it weekly. Everyone's hair is different


----------



## MizzBrown (Nov 19, 2008)

Muse said:


> Right on point! People avoid heat like it's the plague and I can't understand why. If you use it properly it's ok. I find it funny that people will knock heat users and reach for the box of relaxer *Also no manipulation...I have never seen so many people claim to not comb or brush. Sorry but I just can't fear my hair like that. If I don't comb I will have so many shed hair tangled in this bush and that just makes things worse. To me that's kinda like saying "I have dry skin when I wash my body so I just don't shower anymore" But I guess whatever works for some.* I'm just saying personally I will and never have stopped combing or brushing my hair and it's growing exceptionally well and I'm a transitioning 4b!


 
I also think that's overhyped. If you don't comb/brush your hair then it will still shed.

When you DO decide to finally brush/comb your hair, then you shouldn't be surprised at all the hair that comes out.

Whether u touch it or not, its still shedding out.


----------



## Mortons (Nov 19, 2008)

A year later and i still think that no heat whatsoever is way over hyped. Why bother with my hair at all if I cant enjoy it and wear it the way I want sometimes?


----------



## Ediese (Nov 19, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> Everything on the list seems OK to me except the baggying. That to me is OH.
> 
> The only hyped thing I use is Mega-Tek. That's my staple for life. Never had growth like it without it before in all the years I've been on here.


 

I just happen to look at your siggie, and thought...wait a minute didn't she just cut her hair!. Great progress!


----------



## Kay.Dee (Nov 19, 2008)

using Butters (any kind, especially shea) 
they've never worked for my hair
they just sit on top coating it and make it feel greasy, but brittle at the same time.  It feels like I may as well be using old school grease


----------



## LondonDiva (Nov 19, 2008)

Ediese said:


> I just happen to look at your siggie, and thought...wait a minute didn't she just cut her hair!. Great progress!



Thank you. Yep had a haircut March 22nd (7 months ago)


----------



## brandy (Nov 19, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I'm just checking......I did say that Phytorelaxer is waaaaaaaaaay over-hyped right?*_
> 
> *It is the DEVIL....made in hell, usa*


 
Phytospecific relaxer is the only relaxer that has really worked for me. I strongly believe what works for one may not work for another. I hope people would not be discouraged from sharing their hair experiences due to the tone of this thread.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Nov 19, 2008)

Things I found did not work for me 

MN This put sores in my head and a lot of headache, no growth. 
Denman brush pull my hair out ,  more hair in the brush then on my head
Overnight bagging made my hair strip and thin. 
Stretching a lot of breakages in my hair.  
Mega Tek and Oct still working on getting progress 
good


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 19, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> Thank you. Yep had a haircut March 22nd (7 months ago)


 yes girl, ur hair is groing very nicely!!


----------



## chebaby (Nov 19, 2008)

elasta qp
aveda damage remedy


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Nov 19, 2008)

I chose Vitamins, No heat what-so-ever, and protective styling.

The same people that claim to get growth from vitamins are the same ones using Megatek and other external growth aides.

No heat what so ever and protective styling are riduculous. Walking around with your head looking tore up in a bun defeats the purpose of growing your hair out.  What is the point if you cant enjoy it?! This crap is ridiculous and over emphasized.


----------



## PinkSkates (Nov 19, 2008)

> Originally posted by *Nicole2008*
> I chose Vitamins, No heat what-so-ever, and protective styling.
> 
> The same people that claim to get growth from vitamins are the same ones using Megatek and other external growth aides.
> ...


....so and I agree. At what point do they get to enjoy their hair growth/retention efforts? I want long hair but I gotta' enjoy my present length also.


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 19, 2008)

brandy said:


> Phytospecific relaxer is the only relaxer that has really worked for me. I strongly believe what works for one may not work for another. I hope people would not be discouraged from sharing their hair experiences due to the tone of this thread.


 


_*Only quoting because I was quoted*_

_*MonaLisa-Phytorelaxer user for almost 4 years*_

*_Those who know, know why I said, what I had said..._*

_*that be it*_


----------



## JessCNU (Nov 19, 2008)

*Pre poo(man I hate that word), wash, hot oil, wash, condition, rinse, deep condition, mix that magic potion with this magic potion, rinse it out, then wash again...but don't touch it! You must not touch it or the hair angels will punish you... rinse, squeeze, twirl, spin, dip, roll..... *I think yall get the point. Washing my hair started to feel like a quest for the Sorcerer's Stone. I lost a lot of weekends this way.lol


LOL..... I'm sorry... I know this is old.....but its soooooo danm funny!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 19, 2008)

balancegoals2009 said:


> Things I found did not work for me
> 
> MN This put sores in my head and a lot of headache, no growth.
> Denman brush pull my hair out ,  more hair in the brush then on my head
> ...



you poor thing, seemed like a lot of things discussed on this board didn't work in your favor.


----------



## msa (Nov 19, 2008)

Nicole2008 said:


> I chose Vitamins, No heat what-so-ever, and protective styling.
> *
> The same people that claim to get growth from vitamins are the same ones using Megatek and other external growth aides.*
> 
> No heat what so ever and protective styling are riduculous. Walking around with your head looking tore up in a bun defeats the purpose of growing your hair out. * What is the point if you cant enjoy it?!* This crap is ridiculous and over emphasized.



I noticed that too. How do people know which one is really causing the growth?


This isn't directed just at you but people keep asking what is the point of long hair if you can't enjoy it? 

I don't like heat nor do I see any reason to use it. And protective styles just happen to be the styles that I like to wear and they look good on me. I do not like the way my hair looks when it is straight, it is not flattering on me, and I just like big hair. I don't like straightening and don't want to do it to my hair. This may sound crazy but, *flat ironing your hair is not the only way to enjoy it.* I know when I can rock a huge bun or some braids down to my waist with no hair added I will be enjoying my hair immensely.


----------



## Solitude (Nov 20, 2008)

Had to revive this thread to vent. Things that are over-hyped:

Natural hair. 

No heat.

No protein.


----------



## dcprdiva (Nov 20, 2008)

mizzdebbi said:


> Had to revive this thread to vent. Things that are over-hyped:
> 
> Natural hair.
> 
> ...


 
I'm definitely cosigning on the natural hair thing...


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Nov 20, 2008)

amazing said:


> you poor thing, seemed like a lot of things discussed on this board didn't work in your favor.



Yes  , I have very fine hair , so my hair break very easy , but I will continue  to search what product will work for me . thank you


----------



## JessCNU (Dec 9, 2008)

Hair vitamins..... I shoulda saved my money!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 9, 2008)

mizzdebbi said:


> Had to revive this thread to vent. Things that are over-hyped:
> 
> *Natural hair.*
> 
> ...


 

WHOA!!!!! erplexedum, Wha????

I respectfully disagree with this comment.....

There are lots of naturals ( I am one of them...) But most ladies here are VERY supportive of either direction they take their hair.........


OK...What is overhyped?????

One product that I can think of is OJON.
55 dollars for Palm oil is ridiculous.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 9, 2008)

soryy ladies but NONE of qhemet products worked for me.


----------



## yuriko (Dec 9, 2008)

Nicole2008 said:


> I chose Vitamins, No heat what-so-ever, and protective styling.
> 
> The same people that claim to get growth from vitamins are the same ones using Megatek and other external growth aides.
> 
> *No heat what so ever and protective styling are riduculous. Walking around with your head looking tore up in a bun defeats the purpose of growing your hair out*.  What is the point if you cant enjoy it?! This crap is ridiculous and over emphasized.



Lol, at that, but to be honest, i had followed traycee's journey on youtube, before I joined LHCF, and she grew out her hair mostly in braid outs and buns. She had different styles and accesories on her buns, so they really did looks good, and I loved her braid outs. Now that she is WL, she is wearing it out, using heat more and rocking it straight. So I say when you reach your goal and dont want it to get any longer, then you can enjoy it. But if you are getting progress with heat, then why knock a good thing. I want my hair to grow as fast as possible, don't want to trim or dust, so I will be minimizing on heat till May '09.



samanthajones67 said:


> WHOA!!!!! erplexedum, Wha????
> 
> I respectfully disagree with this comment.....
> 
> ...



at the bolded. Yeah I could have told you to go to an African store to get palm oil for less than $5, or at whole foods for $10.


----------



## ichephren (Dec 9, 2008)

In 2007, I hated henna...in 2008, I loved it after trying it as a gloss. The first time I tried henna back in the day, I mixed it with an egg and I think the protein was just way too much for my hair at once. Now, I mix the henna with amla powder(half of each), oil, and lots of conditioner. I don't let the mix marinate at all. Afterwards, I wash with CON and then use a really slippy conditioner to comb through. My hair is usually very moist, loosened, and fuller. However, my real reason for using henna is because it helps color attach to the hair better. I noticed that when I henna before a rinse, the rinse lasts twice as long...I'm assuming because it binds to the henna in the hair. 
This thread is a keeper...kudos to the OP!!


----------



## Junebug D (Dec 10, 2008)

Elasta QP... I've tried 3 of their products and all were crappy/useless to me.  erplexed  Especially the much-raved about mango butter. I didn't even finish 1/4th of the jar.

Hot oil treatments-- aren't you better off deep-conditioning? erplexed

I haven't tried it to be honest... but I would think bunning causes a lot of stress on your hairline?  What makes it any different than wearing a tight ponytail every day?  

And no-poo!  I did try that for a minute and the only difference I noticed was my scalp itching 30x worse!


----------



## Kay.Dee (Dec 10, 2008)

Natural hair isn't for everyone as many threads have stated. , Look up all the threads where people are fighting not to relax their hair or frustrated.  I think there's a balance, I don't feel like its hyped up (at least not on this board).  


Cowashing

MN was disgusting I can't believe I put that on my head.  It gave me an instant headache and I had to wash my hair to get rid of it.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 10, 2008)

Kay.Dee said:


> Natural hair isn't for everyone as many threads have stated. , Look up all the threads where people are fighting not to relax their hair or frustrated. I think there's a balance, I don't feel like its hyped up (at least not on this board).
> 
> 
> Cowashing
> ...


 

I was never EVER gonna use this stuff.... I never really saw any photos of Major proof on this... I have seen better results with Vitamins.


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 10, 2008)

What do I think is way over-hyped? (I know I'm going to beat for saying it.)


About half the stuff on this board. . .um, you know those "bandwagons"



One person will run up in here saying, "Girl, you should try this bird dookie, it makes your hair grow faster, stronger, thicker and straighter." 

Next thing you know, everyone and their mama runs out and buys big bags of bird dookie, slap it on there heads, and talk about what miraculous results their having.  Countless women will get swept up in the madness

People will testify about it after only one day and then will be a whole 'bird dookie' following all over the internet. 

This is my favorite part, because I just sit back, watch and wait. 

Then one day here comes one woman who likes go and ruin the fantasy for everyone else by saying, "Don't y'all realize you've been running around with booboo on your heads? That 'crap' may work for you, but it sure as hell don't work for me."  Then everybody's like, did she just say that?

And suddenly the bird dookie bandwagon is over just as soon as it started. . . sure you've got those diehards talking about, "Well I don't care cause I like booboo on my head", and the newbies who are willing to try anything, but the movement is never quite the same.

But it's alright because a week later someone else will come in here saying, "Child, don't you know Doggie DooDoo has a much better consistency and it's Dominican/Indian/French (whatever). . ."

It's like watching a train wreck over and over- it's horrible and facinating all at once and I can't help but feel sad for the helpless victims in the madness. But as far as the people who purposely parked on the tracks 
I have no sympathy.


----------



## Mortons (Dec 10, 2008)

mizzdebbi said:


> Had to revive this thread to vent. Things that are over-hyped:
> 
> Natural hair.
> 
> ...





dcprdiva said:


> I'm definitely cosigning on the natural hair thing...



How is a hair type over hyped?


----------



## gloomgeisha (Dec 10, 2008)

-The Denman Brush was ripping my hair out and yes I was detangling from ends to roots. I thought paddle brushes were a saving grace- but I've lost a lot less hair using a KCutter.

- Elasta QP Mango Butter was drying and terrible. I gave this product multiple chances and it did nothing for me.

- Jamaican Mango and Lime Products. Garbage on my hair.

- Growth Aids, in general, never gave me the kind of amazing growth spurts I saw for others. I think the only reason I'd get more retention is because of how delicately I'd treat my hair while I was using them.


----------



## JessCNU (Dec 10, 2008)

Starr1 said:


> What do I think is way over-hyped? (I know I'm going to beat for saying it.)
> 
> 
> About half the stuff on this board. . .um, you know those "bandwagons"
> ...



 too funny!


----------



## LivingDoll (Dec 10, 2008)

shan_2001 said:


> Elasta QP... I've tried 3 of their products and all were crappy/useless to me. erplexed Especially the much-raved about mango butter. I didn't even finish 1/4th of the jar.
> 
> Hot oil treatments-- aren't you better off deep-conditioning? erplexed
> 
> ...


 

The bun should never be tight.


----------



## MA2010 (Dec 10, 2008)

gloomgeisha said:


> -*The Denman Brush was ripping my hair out* and yes I was detangling from ends to roots. I thought paddle brushes were a saving grace- but I've lost a lot less hair using a KCutter.
> 
> - Elasta QP Mango Butter was drying and terrible. I gave this product multiple chances and it did nothing for me.
> 
> ...



The Denman is not worth my progress.

I paid 9 euro for this brush and I want my money back...lol. I'm scared of it now. I tried to be gentle and I still was disappointed!!!


----------



## ScorpionQueen (Dec 10, 2008)

Overnight baggying is overhyped for me..It left my hair feeling nasty, greasy, and mushy. Not a good feeling at all, yuck. LOL. Plus it made me shed more..


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Dec 10, 2008)

Starr1 said:


> What do I think is way over-hyped? (I know I'm going to beat for saying it.)
> 
> 
> About half the stuff on this board. . .um, you know those "bandwagons"
> ...


 
Hilarious


----------



## Lady Kay 21 (Dec 10, 2008)

I think not using shampoo is over hyped. I use shampoo all the time and my hair is fine. its when I dont use shampoo that my hair feels horrible.

Long hair in general is over hyped on this board too. I mean yeah we all want to grow our hair out, but some women act as though the length of their hair is what makes them who they are. I definitely am noticing a lack of self - confidnece and low self esteem in a lot of the women here, and although we are all on different journey's as far as our hair... at the end of the day its just hair

Growth aids are also over hyped. If youre' alive and healthy your hair is going to grow just be patient.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 10, 2008)

Lady Kay 21 said:


> I think not using shampoo is over hyped. I use shampoo all the time and my hair is fine. its when I dont use shampoo that my hair feels horrible.
> 
> *Long hair in general is over hyped on this board too.* I mean yeah we all want to grow our hair out, but some women act as though the length of their hair is what makes them who they are. I definitely am noticing a lack of self - confidnece and low self esteem in a lot of the women here, and although we are all on different journey's as far as our hair... at the end of the day its just hair
> 
> Growth aids are also over hyped. If youre' alive and healthy your hair is going to grow just be patient.


 

_Isn't this the *LONG HAIR* care forum? How can long hair be over hyped? _

_I hope that self esteem is high on the boards.... I hope that all of us have something to learn from each other..._


----------



## Kay.Dee (Dec 10, 2008)

Lady Kay 21 said:


> I think not using shampoo is over hyped. I use shampoo all the time and my hair is fine. its when I dont use shampoo that my hair feels horrible.
> 
> Long hair in general is over hyped on this board too*. I mean yeah we all want to grow our hair out, but some women act as though the length of their hair is what makes them who they are*.* I definitely am noticing a lack of self - confidnece and low self esteem in a lot of the women here, and although we are all on different journey's as far as our hair... at the end of the day its just hair*
> 
> Growth aids are also over hyped. If youre' alive and healthy your hair is going to grow just be patient.



I agree with this statement.  Don't get me wrong, I want longer hair but not because I feel ugly with out it.  I'm enjoying my current length and feel just as confident now as I did when I first BCd.  
It's not like I'm going to miraculously become sexy once I hit waist length or something!  Hair should only be a small part of the package.


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 10, 2008)

Whatever! 

I joined this forum for a reason. Healthier hair care practices and longer hair. Otherwise i would've just kept my short hair cut.

And yes I will miraculously become even sexier when/if i hit Waistlength. Folks go ape wild when you let your hair down.


----------



## Kay.Dee (Dec 10, 2008)

lol
I'm not saying long hair is bad  I'm obviously here for a reason too.  but I'm sure you're already a beautiful woman and as long as you know that before you hit waist length and not base your worth on that alone its fine!


----------



## Lady Kay 21 (Dec 10, 2008)

Kay.Dee said:


> lol
> I'm not saying long hair is bad I'm obviously here for a reason too. but I'm sure you're already a beautiful woman and as long as you know that before you hit waist length and not base your worth on that alone its fine!


 
Took the words right out my mouth!!


----------



## Muse (Dec 10, 2008)

shan_2001 said:


> Elasta QP... I've tried 3 of their products and all were crappy/useless to me.  erplexed  Especially the much-raved about mango butter. I didn't even finish 1/4th of the jar.
> 
> Hot oil treatments-- aren't you better off deep-conditioning? erplexed
> 
> ...





Lady Kay 21 said:


> *I think not using shampoo is over hyped. I use shampoo all the time and my hair is fine. its when I dont use shampoo that my hair feels horrible.*
> 
> Long hair in general is over hyped on this board too. I mean yeah we all want to grow our hair out, but some women act as though the length of their hair is what makes them who they are. I definitely am noticing a lack of self - confidnece and low self esteem in a lot of the women here, and although we are all on different journey's as far as our hair... at the end of the day its just hair
> 
> Growth aids are also over hyped. If youre' alive and healthy your hair is going to grow just be patient.



Yes! ITA! I wanted this to work for me I was so excited to leave sulfates but after about 3 weeks of cowashes, ACV, and baking soda I couldn't take it. My scalp did itch and I had horrible build up because I was moisturizing with shea butter. The only positive thing I got was nice curls instead of bushy frizz all over, but you know what once I found the right poo and con for my hair I still have those curls. Sorry I cannot do no poo


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 10, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Whatever!
> 
> I joined this forum for a reason. Healthier hair care practices and longer hair. Otherwise i would've just kept my short hair cut.
> 
> And yes I will miraculously become even sexier when/if i hit Waistlength. Folks go ape wild when you let your hair down.


 

Right on Sista. I left another forum, because everyone was HOOKED on weaves and fake hair..... Women here want real hair and Long hair... I like that. And I am gonna WERK my long hair.


----------



## titan (Dec 10, 2008)

*******************************************


----------



## Kay.Dee (Dec 10, 2008)

gloomgeisha said:


> -*The Denman Brush was ripping my hair out and yes I was detangling from ends to roots. I thought paddle brushes were a saving grace- but I've lost a lot less hair using a KCutter.
> *
> - Elasta QP Mango Butter was drying and terrible. I gave this product multiple chances and it did nothing for me.
> 
> ...



I don't know how I forgot to mention that thing.


----------



## moejama (Dec 10, 2008)

haha, this is an interesting thread. I would def say baggying. Sleeping with a sack of oil on my ends doesnt really make sense to me, but I guess I could be persuaded otherwise. 

As far as no heat whatsoever, that just sounds crazy. Most relaxed heads on this forum rollerset their hair...and just look at the results. Clearly, hair can be healthy and long with low and indirect heat treatments


----------



## Jhunt-smith (Dec 11, 2008)

Just a little response to those who knock vitamins... unless ur diet is following the food pyramid, vitamins && essential minerals are necessary for day to day health. Have u noticed when people smoke, the chemical can be longest detected in the hair follicle? this should suggest that whatever goes in the body, effects external beauty & health. Furthermore, there are MANY, MANY, MANY vitamins that aid is protein synthesis, fatty acid synthesis, glycolysis, etc.... A deficiency would create a domino effect. Example, niacin (nicotinic acid) is involved in oxidation/reduction reactions thruout the body. Coenzyme A (a Panthothenate B3 derivative) is necessary for amino acid metabolism, the TCA cycle (gives energy),etc... These are two examples. How do I know this?? Im a pharmacy student taking biochemistry. They may not seem to effect ur hair growth directly, but a deficiency in one spot will take whatever it needs from another source that may not need it is much (hair & nails). Just food for thought.


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Dec 31, 2008)

Starr1 said:


> What do I think is way over-hyped? (I know I'm going to beat for saying it.)
> 
> 
> About half the stuff on this board. . .um, you know those "bandwagons"
> ...


 
ok - this is heeeelarious!  I loves it!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 31, 2008)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> I'm not gonna say any method is over-hyped. What works for some just doesn't work for all.


 I agree with you


----------



## LABETT (Dec 31, 2008)

Avoiding heat altogether,as long as I use a good quality heat protectant I have no problem blowdrying and flatironing ocassionally.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Dec 31, 2008)

Dominican blow-outs.  There are those who proclaim that they grew incredible amounts of hair going to the salon.  We went once and had tremendous hair damage in the following weeks.  The dryers are way too hot, smoking up the entire salon, the hooded dryers burn and they like to use little itty bitty rattail combs for...AFRO hair.  Even if the hair is relaxed, STOP COMBING THAT ISH OUT!  It's good for a time or two when you have a special occasion but typical blow-outs are a no-go for me and my girls on a regular basis.  It tow us up from the flow.


----------



## blasianbeauty (Jan 2, 2009)

Starr1 said:


> What do I think is way over-hyped? (I know I'm going to beat for saying it.)
> 
> 
> About half the stuff on this board. . .um, you know those "bandwagons"
> ...


 This is too funny!    I would NEVER put MN on my head.  But that ain't nothin.  A few years back members were doing hand stands for long periods right before bed time to get their blood flowing.


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 2, 2009)

blasianbeauty said:


> This is too funny!   I would NEVER put MN on my head. But that ain't nothin. *A few years back members were doing hand stands for long periods right before bed time to get their blood flowing.*


 
Please tell me you are lying!  That's when it really becomes an obsession. You are obsessed with getting your hair to grow. 

I already got called out on being a little to vain, borderline obsessed with my hair and she was right....i need to fall back a little.

A lot of people here are obsessed with it.


----------



## Noir (Jan 2, 2009)

blasianbeauty said:


> *A few years back members were doing hand stands for long periods right before bed time to get their blood flowing.*


 I nearly spat out my tea from reading that  I'm just picturing a LHCF headstand challenge  TOO MUCH!


----------



## blasianbeauty (Jan 2, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> *Please tell me you are lying!*  That's when it really becomes an obsession. You are obsessed with getting your hair to grow.
> 
> I already got called out on being a little to vain, borderline obsessed with my hair and she was right....i need to fall back a little.
> 
> A lot of people here are obsessed with it.


 Hmpf, I wish I was.   Back then (at least 3 years ago) it was all about getting blood flow to the scalp for growth  (doing hand stands, working out like crazy, scalp massages, and taking some vitamin that gave you a blood rush).  I can't remember the name of the vitamin :scratchch but I'll admit that I went to GNC and bought it, tried it one time and damn near passed out from dizziness. erplexed  I've seen it all round these parts here.


----------



## blasianbeauty (Jan 2, 2009)

Noir said:


> I nearly spat out my tea from reading that  I'm just picturing a LHCF headstand challenge  TOO MUCH!


 Come to think of it, there probably was one. erplexed


----------



## babyhurr4 (Jan 3, 2009)

SweetPea said:


> I appreciate everyone's contribution and opinions - this thread was certainly fun to read and participate in . I respect everyone's viewpoints and I think it's great to know what y'all are thinking about the more popular bandwagons and whether or not you find them to be overhyped.
> 
> Regarding the definition of overhyped, BS, total BS, etc, I'm not going to clarify it because it is what it is. I want the definition to remain broad enough for *you* to determine what's *overhyped or BS in your opinion*. If you're unaware, I hate to be the one to break it to you, but not everything posted on here is the holy-grail of hair retention and growth, meaning it's not essential to hairgrowth, and in some cases, it doesn't apply at all. It's okay to read something and say to yourself...."Nooooooo, that doesn't look or sound right. I don't care if Susie is claiming to get 12+ inches per year (1 inch per month), something is off, so I'm not gonna fall for the okey-doke."
> 
> ...


 


wonderful reply!  I feel exactly the same way and couldn't have said it all better!!


----------



## Teja (Jan 3, 2009)

I think using no heat what so ever is def over-hyped you need to apply it the right way!


----------



## rainbowknots (Jan 3, 2009)

All I have to say is I'm SOOOO glad I came across this thread. I'm a newbie here and I've been wanting to try everything that's out there. I came pretty darn close to buying Megatek, I just spent over a hundred bucks on Hairveda and I've basically spent more money on hair care products in the few weeks since I joined this site than probably a year before. I'm not really looking for a miracle, I just want to find the best (and simplest) way to keep my hair healthy and retain length. But once  I find something that works for me I'm gonna stick with it.  

Many of these comments had me :rofl3: but a lot of them spoke truth. What works for one person is not going to work for every one. That's the lesson I got from the thread. I definitely don't intend on hopping on any bandwagons though, especially if it involves using stuff in my hair that just wasn't meant to be applied to the hair on my head i.e. "coochie cream". This thread has definitely put everything in perspective for me and is probably gonna save me money in the long run. HHG everyone....


----------



## Lovestyr (Jan 3, 2009)

i think carrot juice and surge is way over talked about. i dont see the big deal . but , i can vouch for the protective styles and the vitamins as well as the no heat what so ever . that really dloes work .


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jan 4, 2009)

To be honest, I can't think of anything over-hyped. I haven't tried enough methods to discount any (and I don't think I will because I'm sticking with ayurvedic). Plus, most of the people hyping are ones who have used it with success.

But... hmmm... maybe protein. I say that only because protein is a very iffy and very powerful think. A lot of people say their hair doesn't like it. If you use to much of it, it can cause damage. That really scares me.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 4, 2009)

this thread.



Sorry.


----------



## Muse (Jan 4, 2009)

HoneyDew said:


> this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.



LOL!!!!


----------



## GoingNatural (Apr 4, 2009)

everything on the list.


----------



## 1Aleeesha (Apr 5, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> -I'm still trying to figure out why *Dudleys DRC* Protein Treatment is $54 for 16 oz. Overhype?
> 
> -I don't know how walking around all day(sometimes two days) w/ wet hair in order to avoid heat is really necessary. Overhyped?
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm with you on all those


----------



## lowridin76 (Apr 5, 2009)

I didn't like baggying at all! I hated the way that it made my hair feel. That one's not for me!


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, I thought OCT wasn't that great.  It might have also been due to the fact that I was wearing twists and twist outs and my fine hair couldn't handle it regardless of the protein.  I'm glad it worked for a lot of other people, though.


----------



## TheQueenBeeMaya (Apr 5, 2009)

No heat whatsoever ! I want to enjoy my length and wear it straight, and for me that means needing to use a pressing comb. I don't abuse the heat so I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Apr 5, 2009)

Umm....I think heat, bagging the ends(broke my ends off), and protective styling are over-rated, I mean protective styling works, but I feel shouldn't have to hide my hair until I reach my goal, I like to wear my hair out....a lot.....but things work for some and they don't work for others.......


----------



## msa (Apr 5, 2009)

Being a PJ.

Personally, I think you look crazy if you have so many products that they don't fit in your bathroom, guest bathroom, linen closet, and basement. It doesn't make any sense to me at all. Especially since no one here has floor length hair, I mean what do you actually need all that for? Don't answer, it's a rhetorical question.


----------



## Tinkerbell19 (Apr 5, 2009)

coconut oil it makes my hair feel too greasy so i can only use it with certain styles.


----------



## MizzBrown (Apr 5, 2009)

msa said:


> Being a PJ.
> 
> Personally, I think you look crazy if you have so many products that they don't fit in your bathroom, guest bathroom, linen closet, and basement. It doesn't make any sense to me at all. Especially since no one here has floor length hair, I mean what do you actually need all that for? Don't answer, it's a rhetorical question.


 
 Very true and many of us dont want to admit it.

Especially if you have been here a couple years. That is plenty time to figure out all your needs and what is hit/miss.

I've already resigned myself to using up stuff and sticking to a few things cause it IS crazy IMO and i've been here long enough to know what my hair likes.

You dont even give your hair a chance to respond to products because you keep rotating them and it gets hard to realize what works.

Someone complimented the other day on my hair and asked what i used...I said EVERYTHING.....somebody asks me what contributes to my growth...I said, about 2 boxes of hair products! 

Extreme PJ'ism is WAY overhyped. You can do more damage than good if not careful.


----------



## LiqueXX (Apr 5, 2009)

ladylends said:


> All I have to say is I'm SOOOO glad I came across this thread. I'm a newbie here and I've been wanting to try everything that's out there. I came pretty darn close to buying Megatek, I just spent over a hundred bucks on Hairveda and I've basically spent more money on hair care products in the few weeks since I joined this site than probably a year before. I'm not really looking for a miracle, I just want to find the best (and simplest) way to keep my hair healthy and retain length. But once  I find something that works for me I'm gonna stick with it..



This is why fell in love with this forum, because others are trying things that I haven't and sharing their experiences. I have spent lots of money too, especially in the beginning, but I have found my staples because of this. Only once in a blue moon will I jump on a bandwagon or buy something just because "Susie" grew 1.5 inches in one month. When I do I research and read on the product or technique. 

It has been said over and over, and it is the truth...what works for someone else may not work for you.


----------



## 1richesquire (Apr 6, 2009)

After all of the hype, I went back to what worked for me.

Wrapping (never had a problem until others said there was a problem)
I used to wet wap, tie down with a scarf and go to bed.  Combed down the next day and was on my way.)

Heat (I remember when i cut my hair to about 2" in length my 3rd yr of law school and by graduation my hair was at sl using heat.)  Prior to the boards, I never thought about heat.  Some months I didn't use it at all and some months I used it every other day and never had a problem.


I received the most compliments on my hair prior to trying everyone else's method and now I'm going back to my own methods.


----------



## Tyra (Apr 6, 2009)

MN.
I went far enough using a horse conditioner(MT- which works for me by the way) I had to step out on faith with that one. 
But I just can't get with using cooch cream in my hair. erplexed

No-heat. I use limited heat and am retaining length just fine.


----------



## p381 (Apr 6, 2009)

Elasta QP Mango Butter.........it didn't do anything for my hair. Other than make it smell nice.


----------



## MRJ1972 (Apr 6, 2009)

That AO shampoo is a DISASTER....my hair was soo tangled and hard!!!!

I could not believe it!!!!

I am new to this forum and now know that I was not the only one thinking  to some of these remedies and recipes!!!


----------



## RavenMaven (Apr 6, 2009)

I think Chlorella is overhyped.... Henna.... relaxers....and other things


----------



## Denise11 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ayurveda. It dried my hair sooo much!

Mango butter....any butters....just thick grease, left me feeling greasy...they didn't do anything for my hair.

No heat. Heat works great on my hair. 

Growth aids. Just not natural, especially the horse stuff. I'm not that desperate!

No combing. Whether or not you comb your hair, it's still gonna shed. You're fooling yourself if you think its gonna make you lose less hair. You'll just get ALL of the hairs at once when you comb.

There's just way too many.


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 6, 2009)

I think those Brazilian Keratin treatments and like products are over hyped for relaxed hair.

I haven't seen any pictures of the treatments on relaxed hair that makes it seem all that.

Maybe it is less about visual and more about touch, which we cannot experience from photos.

I am just not convinced that it does anything spectacular for relaxed hair.  Maybe time will tell.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Apr 6, 2009)

RavenMaven said:


> I think Chlorella is overhyped.... Henna.... relaxers....and other things


 
have you tried chlorella?


----------



## Muse (Apr 6, 2009)

MRJ1972 said:


> That AO shampoo is a DISASTER....my hair was soo tangled and hard!!!!
> 
> I could not believe it!!!!
> 
> I am new to this forum and now know that I was not the only one thinking  to some of these remedies and recipes!!!



I've never heard anyone rave about the AO shampoo but the conditioners


----------



## Muse (Apr 6, 2009)

Blaque*Angel said:


> have you tried chlorella?



Yeah I was wondering the same thing when I read that one.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 6, 2009)

SlantedEyezMiss2003 said:


> Umm....I think heat, bagging the ends(broke my ends off), and protective styling are over-rated, I mean protective styling works, but I feel shouldn't have to hide my hair until I reach my goal, I like to wear my hair out....a lot.....*but things work for some and they don't work for others.*......


 
_This highlighted part....actually needs to be continually over-hyped because it still doesn't resonate sometimes._

_For example, If your hair is the type that doesn't like a lot of products...then stop trying out a bunch of new products and stick with what does actually work for you._

_Just because your hair idol or the fotm uses certain products or does certain things with her hair doesn't mean you need to and if you do, that your hair is going to turn out like that.  Maybe it will, but if your hair ain't jivin with the products, then more likely, it ain't...cause you're gonna cause nothing but laying down the gameplan for a setback in progress..._

_*Do...you.*_

_I've been on the board for a minute and I can count on a hand and a half -- ish that didn't work for me...I'm fortunate that many things actually do work with my hair and I've found wonderful products by being on the board --_ *but I didn't go all around dogging out the products/methods that didn't work for me because it did work for others...*


*_I was holding that in for a minute, sorry..._ *

_*Okay, back to what do you think is waaaaay over-hyped?*_


----------



## imaccami (Apr 6, 2009)

I think the idea that a relaxer is so damaging is overhyped.

On the one hand, we hear that 4a/4b hair is the most fragile hair around because every kink or turning point in the hair is a point of weakness. But, a relaxer straightens out those turning points, so shouldn't the relaxed hair be at least as strong as naturally wavy 2A hair?

I'm 90% sure that a relaxer removes some bonds and replaces them with others or else it rearranges the bonds that are already there. I'm guessing that someone with a relaxer may have less bonds than they started out with, but around the same amount as someone with naturally straight or wavy hair. But, I have no idea where I got this idea from so I could've made the whole thing up.

But, my point is, I just don't think that relaxers are inherently damaging. It's the improper care, infrequent washing, tons of gel, and curling irons turned up so high that you hear a sizzle that are damaging.


----------



## *Michelle* (Apr 6, 2009)

I voted for no heat crap...but y'all probably know that...LOL! I also think relaxers get a bad rap...LOL!

Quality sure does make a difference...


----------



## Amerie123 (Apr 7, 2009)

Blaque*Angel said:


> have you tried chlorella?



I wanna know too..


----------



## msa (Apr 7, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> Growth aids. Just not natural, especially the horse stuff. I'm not that desperate!
> 
> No combing. Whether or not you comb your hair, it's still gonna shed. You're fooling yourself if you think its gonna make you lose less hair. You'll just get ALL of the hairs at once when you comb.
> .




I agree with you.

Growth aids are really overhyped. They don't work. And if they did, people should be worried about their health and long term effects.

And I don't understand why people think they can somehow stop their hair from shedding. It's an internal process, not combing or using a specific product is not going to stop it. (Kind of like how you can't lengthen your growth phase by protective styling or using a topical aid.)


----------



## yuriko (Apr 7, 2009)

msa said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> Growth aids are really overhyped. They don't work. And if they did, people should be worried about their health and long term effects.
> 
> And I don't understand why people think they can somehow stop their hair from shedding. It's an internal process, not combing or using a specific product is not going to stop it. (Kind of like how you can't lengthen your growth phase by protective styling or using a topical aid.)



I don't really see the point of combing my hair if I plan to wear it in a bun anyways. I only comb my hair daily when I am wearing it down. I don't think people are not combing because they think their hair will not shed, they are combing because they don't want their hair to break.


----------



## msa (Apr 7, 2009)

yuriko said:


> I don't really see the point of combing my hair if I plan to wear it in a bun anyways. I only comb my hair daily when I am wearing it down. I don't think people are not combing because they think their hair will not shed, they are combing because they don't want their hair to break.




I agree that some people are not combing because they want to decrease breakage. But lots of people post that they don't comb and it makes them shed less...or that they stopped rollersetting and they shed less...or they protective styled and they shed less...NONE of that can stop shedding.


----------



## yuriko (Apr 7, 2009)

msa said:


> I agree that some people are not combing because they want to decrease breakage. But lots of people post that they don't comb and it makes them shed less...or that they stopped rollersetting and they shed less...or they protective styled and they shed less...NONE of that can stop shedding.



Well in that case we are in agreement, I don't really read a lot of posts about people trying to decrease shedding, but then again I don't read all threads.


----------



## so1913 (Apr 7, 2009)

When I think about it....mostly everything we do is overhyped.

My mother didn't take NEARLY all these precautions and extra steps that most of us do to maintain a healthy head of LONG, NATURAL hair for me as a child (after getting a relaxer, that's a different story). Regular shampoo and petroleum products were used...heat was used...sometimes just a blow dryer...special occasions a press...or some type of braid/twist style that would last more than one day...but everything was done at a minimum (maybe every two weeks for heat and washing).  No special concoctions on the scalp, no vitamins but Flintstone chewables.  Regimines were simple and manipulation and extensive styling was kept to minimum considering the amount of work that went into handling a head full of long natural hair on a child.  Most of us remember our hair being the longest and most healthy in our youth.

So with that being say, all this modern stuff is waaaay overhyped LOL!!! There's just some type of enjoyment in experiementing and styling...this whole haircare thing is like a hobby...it can be fun!  But with it comes the consequences (some large, some small) that would impead or slow down the progress as it relates to hair health and length.

JMO....

Oh, even though I acknowledge the over hypeness of all that I do,  I for one will not be going back to my mother's old school childhood regimine for taking care of my hair lol, but I can appreciate and acknowledge that simplicity of that way worked (petroleum and all, lol)!!!


----------



## Prose Princess (Apr 11, 2009)

Lacio Lacio...screw that stuff lol


----------



## LovinLea (Apr 11, 2009)

DCing over night

my hair likes to be deep conditioned but 6-8 hours of it is overkill. it makes my hair soo mushy.


----------



## spelmanlocks (Apr 11, 2009)

Several things here didn't work for me (using heat, MSM, biotin, daily co-washing, several products that I won't mention by name).  Luckily, I now know what does work and pretty much stick to my regimen.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 30, 2009)

_*needed to make sure I got Phytorelaxer in before summer arrived..*_


----------



## babyhurr4 (May 30, 2009)

I think sealing and moisturizing everyday is overhyped.  I know it's important, but I have found that I could go a day or two without putting oil in my hair everyday.  But, that's just MY hair, though.  Growth aids are cool, but personally from experience found them to be overly hyped.  I truly believe that growth comes from a healthy diet, healthy hair care and good products, along with vitamins leads to a good growth of hair.


----------



## knt1229 (May 30, 2009)

PuffyBrown said:


> Just posting to subscribe.
> 
> Well, Since I am here I guess I can add my opinion too.
> 
> ...


 
How can airdrying cause damage. When you airdry your not doing anything to the hair other than letting it dry, right? 

P.S. not knocking you, I'm just curious.


----------



## soulie (May 30, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*needed to make sure I got Phytorelaxer in before summer arrived..*_


 
*Pushaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## beans4reezy (May 30, 2009)

knt1229 said:


> How can airdrying cause damage. When you airdry your not doing anything to the hair other than letting it dry, right?


 
Yes, however, many ladies here report that airdrying can lead to dry hair which can cause breakage.  Even if you were to supplement your hair's moisture with your leave-in's, moisturizers, and oil, some hair still cannot take air drying.  It just depends on your hair and what it can take.


----------



## soulie (May 30, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Yes, however, many ladies here report that airdrying can lead to dry hair which can cause breakage. Even if you were to supplement your hair's moisture with your leave-in's, moisturizers, and oil, some hair still cannot take air drying. It just depends on your hair and what it can take.


 
Is airdrying considered the same as letting it dry in a bun?  Are we only talking about letting it dry loose/down?


----------



## MsEllie (May 31, 2009)

I think all in moderation is ok, each head as to learn what works for it.  - but I've been on my HHC journey for 4 months. LHCF is a great source for newbies like me to pick and choose using our own common sense what we're willing to try on our hair.  I love this thread.. awesome, funny reading. 

I found that my hair can't take heat much 
 (don't believe in no heat though) I do once every so often 2 months or so 

My hair likes to be natural.  I actually envy the ladies who can wear
their hair permed as I'm one who's hair can't take a perm. 

Hair also dislikes - infusium 23 - talking about hard hair


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 7, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> Ayurveda. It dried my hair sooo much!
> 
> Mango butter....any butters....just thick grease, left me feeling greasy...they didn't do anything for my hair.
> 
> ...


 

Thank You


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 7, 2009)

I do think some growth aides do work........


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Aug 7, 2009)

baggies are bs for me, i have to clarify after that to get my hair unstretchy... never again


----------



## skegeesmb (Aug 7, 2009)

I put other because this stuff has worked for some people and not others.  Everything isn't going to work for everybody.

I can get away with no heat
I can get away with high heat
Vitamins help my growth process (I have a longer telegen phase with MSM).
Didn't try MN
WGHO is my staple, I use it on wet hair, it doesn't stink been using it since 1996.
Never overnight baggied so don't know.
Protective styles helped me get through the shoulderlength phase where my hair was rubbing up against the collar.  I just needed to retain 2 inches so protective styles for 4 months during the summer helped cause I didn't want my hair all wet on my neck anyway from the heat.
Didn't do carrot juice.
Messaged but got tired of doing it. Hubby wouldn't do it, so just dropped that.
I did surge, it was o.k.  Figured my vits were good enough.

I just didn't jump on every band wagon, I didn't have money like that, and I only used the methods that made sense to me.


----------



## aquajoyice (Aug 7, 2009)

For my it's not just one thing.... it's the over doing it that I think is over-hyped. And I was at fault in the beginning as well. Over conditioning, over washing, over protective styling. People used to ask me what my regimine is and I had a novel becuase I was doing so much to my hair it made me resent the fact that to have long hair I "had" to do alllla that. But now I know better and just go with what my hair wants at that moment. And it actually means less is more.


----------



## jcdlox (Aug 7, 2009)

mrsmccreight said:


> I chose the no heat at all and protective styling. I use heat twice a week and my hair does not complain at all. I use medium heat, and I always use a heat protectant. I only use heat when I wash and DC, never on dirty hair. As for protective styling I don't see the point if your hair is healthy. I wear turtlenecks, wool coats and other "damaging" clothes and my hair doesn't break off. When my hair is properly moisturized it doesn't snag on my clothes.
> 
> But that is just my experience, and what works for some may not work for all!


 

precisely... could NOT have said it better!


----------



## chebaby (Aug 7, 2009)

im starting to think that shea butter is overhyped. unless it is mixed with water and oils that stuff just sits on top of my hair.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Aug 7, 2009)

I think all of the growth aids are overhyped.


----------



## MaryJane3000 (Aug 7, 2009)

Overhyped: 

Daily Cowashing- I tried that and going to bed with wet hair just made me congested and after I realized I had gotton sick I went back to washing my hair only once a week

Other than that the only things I think are overhyped are the carrot juice and the Henna and the MN. First, I just dont see it being that effective if I have to drink quarts of Carrot Juice every day. Secondly, henna is too messy and time consuming. I'd rather slap on some Joico K-Pak and be done with it. Finally, MN...I just think that its not that safe. You should only use it on your "coo" for a limited time so I think prolonged use of it on your scalp when ladies are citing that they're receiving headaches just isnt healthy.

Semi-overhyped..Rollersetting. I love a good rollerset, but its the steps I have to take to get to a good one that makes it frustrating,lol, it's so much of a trial and error. I'm still trying to figure out the best combination of products.

What Works for Me: Vatika and Alma oil are doing great in my hair. I only use a little of the Vatika oil daily and my hair feels so much softer and it looks healthier. Shaikai powder does wonders for my scalp excema/dermititis and it's better than any medicated stuff I've ever had and it doesn't dry my hair out either and I feel like my demarcation line is stronger as well. I also use wild growth hair oil, because it makes me new growth smooth and easier to manage. Taking a biotin pill and a regular supplement works for me as well. Protective styling works for me because it keeps me from playing in my hair when I get bored. 

So yea I think all of the other things are great on here and if i had more money I'd spend more money on trying to figure it out but so far this is what's working for me and my hair is thriving. I know my hairdresser is going to be shocked when I see her at the end of this month.


----------



## PerplexingComplex (Aug 7, 2009)

Things that don't work for me (can't say over-hyped because others love it)

-co-washing everyday or every other day.  I co wash once a week in summer and every other week in the winter.
-coconut oil, unless mixed with shea butter my hair hates it.  Of course my hair hates oils in general, excluding castor.  
-rollersetting on loose hair.  Takes entirely too long.  My springy hair hair laughs at me.


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 7, 2009)

msa said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> Growth aids are really overhyped. *They don't work*.



...for you perhaps


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 7, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Yes, however, many ladies here report that *airdrying can lead to dry hair which can cause breakage*.  Even if you were to supplement your hair's moisture with your leave-in's, moisturizers, and oil, some hair still cannot take air drying.  It just depends on your hair and what it can take.



Perhaps because they have porosity issues.  Whether they dry with cool ambient air, or forced hot air its still air that's drying their hair.

ETA: the whole sulfates are bad/shampoo is the devil mentality is way overhyped.  Just take the time to find the right one for your hair.


----------



## remilaku (Aug 7, 2009)

Co washing!!! 

I get product buildup if I did that and did not wash my hair with some kind of hair wash next!!

I don't get it. How is washing with conditioner only going to clean your scalp??


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 8, 2009)

Vitamins..I am not too sure if  it boosts my growth rate all that much


----------



## DarkAngell (Aug 8, 2009)

honestly? Most things people use on here **for me** were over hyped. Now im not doubting AT ALL that they work for others...but for me? 

Maybe my hair just don't like being bothered. 

 so lets see:
no heat - i use it often in the fall and winter. I use it carefully and my hair still thrives.
castor oil- it was so sticky i was breaking hairs just trying to put it IN my hair.
roller setting- worked when my hair was short. Now? tooo much body and takes me hours to dry. 
shea butter - in agreement with chebaby, it just sits on top of my hair.
spray leave in conditioners do nothing for me. 
fantasia IC gel -clear , blue, green, or wutever color did nothing for me.
V05- left me with pure hay on my head for a MONTH.
warpping my hair gave me thinning on one side (my hair acts stupid if wrapped in the other direction)
prepoo..
sulfates - i dunno about this...i actually have dry hair when i use products WITHOUT sulfates.
Protective styling- again, others need it i know. But i leave my hair loose ALL throughtout fall and winter when i flat iron and i retain my length.And besides to me there is no better feeling then feeling my hair swinging behind me as i walk or move my head and a nice breeze blowing through my hair.tieing it all the the time to gain length seems like a bit of a catch 22 i think. Again....not a criticism...just my feelings on it.

What DOES work me is 
co washing.
co washing daily - I swear i can almost see my hair growing faster.
biotin did increase the growth but i stopped using it after 2 months because of the breakouts.
hot oil treatments

I love constantly trying things though


----------



## MJ (Aug 25, 2009)

BKT. If you have to run a 400+ degree (F) flat iron over your hair multiple times to make the chemical effective and achieve a straighter look, why bother with the chemical?


----------



## NikStarrr (Aug 25, 2009)

MJ said:


> BKT. If you have to run a 400+ degree (F) flat iron over your hair multiple times to make the chemical effective and achieve a straighter look, why bother with the chemical?



  I've thought the same thing.


----------



## alanaj (Aug 25, 2009)

Sauve.
I followed that trend for a lil while when I first found out about the hair boards. Did absolutely nothing for me.


----------



## Daughter (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok I've read through the first 7 pages, can someone please enlighten me as to what MN is???


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Aug 25, 2009)

Daughter said:


> Ok I've read through the first 7 pages, can someone please enlighten me as to what MN is???


 
I believe it is monistat. Someone mentioned something about a yeast infection. erplexed


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 25, 2009)

^^^Yep. MN stands for miconazole nitrate, the active ingredient in monistat and some antifungal creams.


----------



## Daughter (Aug 26, 2009)

NorthernCalGal and Ronnieaj - thanks for *ahem* clearing that up for me! I had no clue.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Aug 26, 2009)

βεℓℓα said:


> And pure BS?



Considering all the emergency posts begging for help with breakage, tangling, dryness and unmanageability and hairfall, stretching relaxers....


----------



## nymane (Aug 26, 2009)

Pre-pooing followed my shampoo, I tried it and I felt like it defeated the purpose...so now I only pre-poo if I'm going to follow it up with co-washing


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 26, 2009)

Moroccan Oil...what a waste of $40


----------

